# Kalorien und ihre Angewohnheit, nachts Klamotten enger zu nähen...



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Nun also auch noch ein eigener Thread zum Jammern und Klagen, Vergleichen und Tipps geben... *Von Ladies für Ladies.* Heißt: Männer dürfen zwar gern mitjammern, aber niemals ein weibliches Wesen figürlich kritisieren! Und Frauen, die hier posten, dass sie kiloweise Sahnetorten essen können, ohne ein Gramm zuzunehmen, haben Threadverbot!  


Wie werde und bleibe ich schlank? 
Was ist überhaupt schlank? 
Und was macht A anders als B?
Sind A und B überhaupt vergleichbar?
Und und und...


----------



## Principiante (15. Oktober 2010)

Okay, dann fang ich mal an.

Ich würde gerne mal nen' Tip haben, was ich so essen kann, wenn ich nach dem Sport von diesem aufdringlichen Heißhunger gepisackt werde.

Und ist bei Salat Öl und Essig erlaubt, wenn man abnehmen möchte? Oder lieber nur Joghurt?

Hab echt keinen Schimmer.

Gruß,
Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Nach Belastung sind Eiweiß und Kohlehydrate in Kombination gut, um Defizite aufzufüllen. Oft aber fährt man schlicht zu intensiv (also mit zu hoher Belastung) und leert damit die KH-Speicher. Macht also Sinn, das mal zu beobachten und lieber zwischendurch hin und wieder in einen Riegel zu beißen. 

Grundsätzlich gilt: Energie in Form von KH wird im Idealfall zielgerichtet zugeführt, wenn man sie braucht. Ansonsten ist eiweißhaltige Kost die bessere Wahl. Essig-Öl ist natürlich besser als Joghurt! Hochwertiges Öl ist nicht nur lecker, sondern auch wichtig für den Körper. 

Wo war denn nochmal das Buch, das ich gekauft und mit viel Gewinn gelesen habe? Ach ja, da isses: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/1934030511/ref=wms_ohs_product"]Racing Weight.[/ame]


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft Sport treibt, egal in welcher Form, braucht man sich imho überhaupt keine Gedanken um das Gewicht zu machen. Ich denke, selbst darüber, welche Art (Eiweiß oder Kohlenhydrate oder Fett) an Kalorien man zu sich nimmt, muss man sich nicht wirklich Sorgen machen, solange man auf seinen Körper hört. Das natürliche Hungergefühl sagt einem schon ganz gut, was und wieviel man gerade braucht. Wenn ich eben Hunger auf eine fette Sahnetorte habe, dann gönne ich mir das auch... und denke mir dabei, dass es wohl schon für irgendwas gut sein wird, sonst würde ich keine Lust darauf verspüren. Dafür esse ich aber dann auch konsequent nichts, wenn ich keinen Hunger verspüre... sich nur aus "sozialen" Gründen ein Dreigängemenü reinzudrücken, obwohl man eigentlich nicht möchte, sehe ich auch nicht ein.  Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren. Schließlich passen mir 10 Jahre alte Klamotten immer noch


----------



## swe68 (15. Oktober 2010)

Scylla, Deine Worte könnte ich so unterschreiben.
Wenn ich mir das, worauf ich Appetit habe, ständig verweigere, führt das zu Heißhungerattacken. 
Und wenn ich mir ständig mittags ohne Hunger aus sozialen Gründen ein dickes Menü reinhauen würde, wäre ich wahrscheinlich trotz Sport und chron. Krankheit dick und rund.

Denkt dran - die Psyche ist auch wichtig!


----------



## ghostmoni (15. Oktober 2010)

Das ist nen ganz schwieriges Thema finde ich. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ALLE Diäten totaler Quatsch sind. Die helfen zwar vielleicht zeitweilig schlank zu werden, aber nie schlank zu bleiben!


Wie werde und bleibe ich schlank?
Weniger Essen, mehr (Ausdauer-)Sport! (meistens merkt man erst, was für einen Mist und welche Mengen man eigentlich isst, wenn man anfängt das aufzuschreiben). Und man muss echt ein Leben lang darauf achten. Ich bin gerade wieder in einer Phase, wo mir alles zu viel ist und ich definitiv wieder abnehmen will... Aber dafür die Kurve zu kriegen liegt immer an einem selbst. Selbstmotivation ist das schwerste, was es gibt, aber das einzige, was tatsächlich dann auch zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt (natürlich wird es einfacher, wenn man jemanden hat, mit dem man ein gemeinsames Ziel hat, aber der Antrieb muss immer aus einem selbst kommen). Und man kann auch nie an gewünschten Stellen gezielt abnehmen. Außerdem  sollte man sich Zeit geben. Die ersten 5 Kilos gehen meistens recht  einfach (wenn man nicht nur 3 abnehmen möchte, sonder 15 oder 20...).  Danach kommen immer mal Phasen, in denen man noch so wenig essen kann  und man nimmt trotzdem nicht ab... womit wir dann wieder bei der Selbstmotivation wären, durchzuhalten! 

Was ist überhaupt schlank?
Das kommt immer auf den Typ an. Ich werde wohl niemals richtig schlank, aber solange ich mich gut bewegen (und ohne Mühe hinter meinem Zug herlaufen ) kann und nicht überall alles rausquillt, geht es mir gut. 


Und was macht A anders als B?
Jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finde, weil das Essverhalten auch zum Tagesrhythmus passen muss. Man kann schlecht sagen, man isst nach 18 Uhr nix mehr (hilft meiner Meinung sowieso nix), wenn man erst um 19 Uhr nach Hause kommt.
Außerdem nehmen zwei Personen nie gleich ab.


Sind A und B überhaupt vergleichbar?
Meistens nicht 


huch, die Antwort ist länger geworden als ich dachte


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Das ist nen ganz schwieriges Thema finde ich. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ALLE Diäten totaler Quatsch sind. Die helfen zwar vielleicht zeitweilig schlank zu werden, aber nie schlank zu bleiben!




Nach Kilos abzunehmen bringt doch eh nur bedingt was... man bedenke auch, dass durch eine Diät zuerst meistens erst mal Wasser und Muskeln (!) abgebaut werden. Dann purzeln ganz schnell die Kilos, aber sport-technisch läuft gar nichts mehr, und wenn man dann wieder normal isst, nimmt man umso mehr zu, weil die Verbrennung durch die fehlende Muskelmasse eingeschränkt ist. 

Ich hab dieses Jahr auf dem PyrenäenX gefressen (anders kann man's nicht nennen) wie ein Scheunendrescher, und hatte am Ende laut Waage 2 kg  zugenommen, aber die Hosen musste ich trotzdem oben enger schnallen, weil sie sonst um die Hüften geschlottert wären.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich spendiere hier grad ma ne Runde Fruity-Bussi!


----------



## Principiante (15. Oktober 2010)

von Bergradlerin: Wo war denn nochmal das Buch, das ich gekauft und mit viel Gewinn gelesen habe? Ach ja, da isses: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/1934030511/ref=wms_ohs_product"]Racing Weight.[/ame][/QUOTE]


He, ist das auf Englisch?... ja, hab's schon gesehen.


----------



## MelleD (15. Oktober 2010)

Früher gehörte ich mal zu den Leuten, die alles Essen konnten, was sie wollten.
Aber heute ist es leider nicht mehr so.
Die kleinen Pölsterchen am unteren Bäuchlein und Hüften find ich bei mir total nervig.
Aber ich fang jetzt nicht an, Diät zu machen oder Kalorien zu zählen...
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu umständlich.
Ich esse das, worauf ich Bock habe, und wenns dann mal nen bissl mehr war als normal, fahr ich ne Extrarunde. Jetzt naht leider der Winter und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne 10er-Karte fürs Fitnessstudio hole. Jünger wird man ja auch nicht und die Zeit fängt so langsam an, sich bemerkbar zu machen 

Nen paar Minütchen aufm Crosser, nen bisschen Gewichte stemmen und Bauchmuskelübungen werden mir bestimmt mal gut tun, und man kommt mal raus im Winter, tut auch mal ganz gut!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und Frauen, die hier posten, dass sie kiloweise Sahnetorten essen können, ohne ein Gramm zuzunehmen, haben Threadverbot!


 







Und das bei zwischen 8 und 12% Körperfett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

*RAUS!!!!!*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich, ein Teil meiner Sportmotivation gründet sich auf´s essen. Oder was gibts Schöneres, auf einer Hütte zu sitzen und eine Portion Kaiserschmarrn oder einen Schoko- od. Buchweizenkuchen MIT Sahne zu essen und sich dabei zu denken, das hab ich mir verdient??? Wenn ich weiß, dass ich mir abends z.B. bei Freunden den Bauch vollschlage oder in den Biergarten gehe, dann fahr ich entweder mit dem Radl in die Arbeit oder geh ne Runde joggen.


----------



## Honigblume (15. Oktober 2010)

Wie gut daß ich Sahnetorten eh nicht esse 

Nichts desto trotz muß ich verdammt aufpassen beim essen.
Habe seit Anfang des Jahres doch was runter, aber es sollte noch mehr runter....

Ich fahre gut damit abends keine bzw. wenig Kohlenhydrate zu essen und natürlich den Genuß von Süßkram einzuschränken.

Beim virtuellen Fruity Bussi nehm ich gern was 

Schlank bin ich, wenn ich das Gewicht wieder habe was ich irgendwann verloren habe...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Kinder, Kinder... Wenn ich nur lese, was Ihr esst, nehme ich schon zwei Kilo zu!   

Ich muss sehr auf mein Gewicht achten, außer ich trainiere - wie früher - sehr viel (also 10-15 Stunden/Woche zzgl. Wettkämpfe). Mittlerweile darf ich Zucker und Kohlehydrate nicht einmal aus dem Augenwinkel anschauen.


----------



## swe68 (15. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ein Teil meiner Sportmotivation gründet sich auf´s essen.



Bei mir auch, sind aber mehr die deftigen Sachen. Vor allem mit Käse.... Ich könnte manchmal morden für eine Schweizer Käseschnitte.... Oder einfach nur ein Käsebrot.  Ich gebe im Monat ziemlich viel Geld für gutes, üppiges Essen aus.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kinder, Kinder... Wenn ich nur lese, was Ihr esst, nehme ich schon zwei Kilo zu!
> 
> I



  Haha, ich auch, aber es ist mir wurscht! Du weißt ja, ich bin auch nicht die Dünnste und werd ich auch nimmer. Aber auch die Eiweiß-Esserei ist gesundheitlich umstritten.
Einer meiner Abend-vor-dem-Fernseher-Favoriten ist Weißwein mit Cashew Nüssen 

 Äh, ist aber eigentlich grad off-topic, oder? Sollte ja ums Ab und nicht ums Zunehmen gehen, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Oktober 2010)

doofes Thema 

Nachdem ich ja vor 2,5 Jahren überhaupt erst angefangen habe SPort zu treiben, habe ich innerhalb eines Jahres 10kg verloren, das war nötig und eigentlich wollte ich die 0 hinter der 6 haben, aber dazu bin ich einfach nicht konsequent genug und futter einfach zu gerne Schoki  Also schwanke ich so leicht über 60...
Aber ich schaffe es mein Gewicht zu halten, und das find ich schon ziemlich gut. Geht allerdings nur mit Sport, Sport und Sport. Also im Sommer mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, am WE radeln, zwischendurch in die Muckibude. Im Winter wird die Muckibude öfters besucht. Weil im Winter die Schoki besonders gut schmeckt 
Letzten Winter/Frühjahr habe ich mal versucht, abends keine Kohlehydrate zu essen, und das hat auch super geklappt und Wirkung gezeigt. Aber am Ende wurde mir das auch zu kompliziert...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir schon beim Outing sind: Auch bei mir schwankt die 6... allerdings steht dahinter je nach Tagesform (und KH-Konsum) eine 8 oder eine 9. Und manchmal hinter dem Komma dann noch etwas, das man nicht mehr auf unter 70 abrunden kann...    Gut, ich bin 173 groß und ziemlich wuchtig gebaut (meine schnell angehäuften Muckis haben zu meiner sportlich sehr aktiven Zeit schon so manchen kritischen Beobachter auf Testosteronabusus tippen lassen!  ). Trotzdem hatte und habe ich nie die Figur einer Ausdauersportlerin oder gar eines Bergfloh. Ich mach halt alles mit Kraft. Geht schon, aber halt immer besser bergab als bergauf.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja: Ich hatte "dank" Medikamenten Anfang des Jahres 8 Kilo zugenommen - in gut zwei Monaten! Als die Tabletten endlich nicht mehr nötig waren, gingen die Kilo leider nicht von selbst wieder runter...    Ich habe sie erst wieder verloren durch starke Einschränkung der KH und deren Ersatz durch Eiweiß (das ich früher nie vertragen habe, jetzt weiß ich auch warum - aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Auch in zwei Monaten.


----------



## zestyfied (15. Oktober 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich wirklich unbeliebt zu machen:
Bin weder Model, noch superdünn, aber doch schlank würd ich mal sagen. Essen tu ich das, was ich möchte. Warum? Also zunächst hab ich eh ne Lebensmittelallerlgie, dh ich darf vieles schon gar nicht essen.
Im Umkehrschluss, wenn ich mal was Süßes essen kann, genieß ich es umso mehr (!) = 1.Tipp
Ausdauertraining lässt das Fett irgendwann schmelzen =2.Tipp
aber Krafttraining steigert den täglichen Umsatz an Kalorien = 3. Tipp, daher fleißig auch die Muskeln spielen lassen.
ABer ganz wichtig : Der Kopf, ohne den ganz viel gar nicht geht. Heißhunger kann man wohl etwas unter Kontrolle bringen, wenn man bei jeder Mahlzeit vor dem Essen zwei Bissen Eiweiß - egal vor was sonst - nimmt. Zum anderen Essen wir alle viel zu viel Kohlenhydrate. Was mir hilft, ist immer noch 5/day sprich, fünf verschiedene Obst/Gemüse Geschichten, dazu zählt aber dann nicht der bunte Salat abends...und wenn du dann noch einen Joghurt am Tag isst, dann bleibt gar nimma sovie Hunger übrig. Ich komm damit echt total gut zurecht, obwohl ich wirklich viel Hunger und viel BEdarf an Essen habe.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (15. Oktober 2010)

Oh das Gewicht und die bösen Kalorien.

Ich hab da auch so meine Probleme mit meinen Kilos zuviel, aber nur wenn ich anfange drüber nach zu denken...

Ich hab letztes Jahr richtig gut mit Hilfe von Weight Watchers abgenommen und es auch lange gehalten, aber da ich Stress- und vorallem Frusstessen zelebriere hab ich jetzt doch einiges wieder drauf.
(Das dumme ist das es mir dann für ne Weile nach dem Essen echt besser geht.)
Doch ich denke ich bekomme das auch wieder in den Griff, muss nur mal ernsthaft nur wenig Süßes essen. Dazu noch Sport und dann sind zwei drei Kilo ohne Probleme weg.
Rein zeitlich ist das mit dem Sport im Winter bei mir so'n Problem.
Die zeit mit Tageslicht an den Wochenenden sind fürs Pony reserviert und Reiten ist nicht unbedingt der Sport zum abnehmen


----------



## Principiante (16. Oktober 2010)

So, ich wieder.
Also, nach den Tips' gestern habe ich auf Arbeit brav einen Salat gegessen, was auch gut zur Umgebungstemperatur gepasst hat ( 33° ).

Als ich aber um 21.30h nach Hause kam, da sprang er mich wieder an, der Heißhunger...ich glaube er hat direkt hinter der Haustür gelauert.

Ein Teller Linsen mit Würstchen..._hmmm_...

Also so wird das ja wohl nichts...


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bekomme Heißhunger nur, wenn ich auf irgendetwas verzichte, wonach mir gerade ist.
Naja, im Moment könnte ich selber wieder mal ein, zwei Kilos reduzieren. Mehr ist es bei mir nie. Liegt aber weniger an den Eßgewohnheiten alleine als an zu wenig Sport...
Ich stelle mich übrigens höchstens 2x im Jahr auf die Waage! Das vorletzte Wiegen war im Krankenhaus im ersten Quartal 2009 (mit knapp 52 kg auf 169 cm war ich da definitiv zu wenig, woraufhin ich auch mit Krafttraining angefangen habe), das letzte MAl war Anfang des Jahres (55 kg bei knapp 19% Fett). 
Ich steuere das nach Gefühl. 
Ich war vor ca. 20 Jahren mal auf dem besten Weg in eine Eßstörung. 
Seitdem lasse ich mich nie wieder von einer Waage terrorisieren.


----------



## arminiusf (16. Oktober 2010)

Bin zwar keine Frau, aber vielleicht bringt es ja der ein oder anderen Dame etwas, was ich beizutragen habe. 

Häufig wird behauptet, dass Ausdauertraining die richtige Wahl wäre, um abzunehmen. Das ist mal nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Aber es geht auch anders: Entweder mit Krafttraining oder Kraftausdauertraining. Wenn man kurze Zeit richtig hart trainiert - im Fitnessstudio oder auf dem Bike mal richtig Gas geben - und damit die Muskeln richtig fordert, hat das einen mehrffachen Effekt. 

Erstens steigen die "Grenzkosten" für mehr Leistung extrem an. Ich denke das kennt jeder. Mit 6-7 km/h den Trail hochfahren ist in Ordnung. 8-9 ist anstrengender. Dann aber noch den Sprung auf 9-10 zu schaffen ist brutal. (Zahlen nur beispielhaft zu sehen ). Will heißen: die letzten paar Prozente kosten richtig Kraft = mehr Kalorien. Zweitens braucht der Körper viel Energie, um die Muskeln zu regenerieren. D.h. man verbrennt auch nach dem Sport mehr als nur bei normalem Ausdauertraining. Und drittens bedeutet intensives Training Stimulation des Muskelwachstums. Größere Muskeln verbrauchen auch mehr Energie. Also steigt so von ganz alleine auch der Grundverbrauch. Und die Angst der Damen, auszusehen wie Arnold Schwarzenegger ist unbegründet. Eure Muskeln werden eher nicht deutlich an Volumen zunehmen. 

Das soll jetzt nicht dazu auffordern, sich jedes mal zu Tode zu hetzen. Aber langsam machen, "weil es so besser trainiert" kann man sich definitiv sparen. Früher musste der Mensch auch rennen, bis die Sternchen ihn umschwirren, damit er das Mammut mampfen kann. Dann halten das unsere neuzeitlichen Kadaver auch aus. 

Womit wir bei der Ernährung wären. Mit eiweißreicher und kohlenhydratbewusster Ernährung lässt es sich mMn am leichtesten Abnehmen und vor allem auch das Gewicht halten. Gerade bei Kohlenhydraten gibt es viele Unterschiede. Ein Schokoriegel mit Karamellfüllung hat abartig viele Kalorien, macht nicht satt und hält nicht lange an. Selbst ein Vollkornbrot mit fetter Wurst drauf ist da gesünder und hält länger an. 

Schwachsinnig ist es, nach dem Training das Hungergefühl zu unterdrücken. Der Körper braucht die Energie. Und wenn er sie nicht bekommen kann, dann geht das an die Substanz. D.h. es werden sowohl die Fettpolster angegriffen (gut), als auch die Muskeln abgebaut (eher mau). Daher nach dem Training gerne soviel essen, bis man satt ist. Ich esse z.B. gerne einen großen griechischen Bauernsalat mit 200 g Schafskäse, einem Haufen Gemüse und dazu Vollkornbrot mit Butter. Und von allem so viel ich möchte. Wenn man meint, sich nach dem Radfahren mit einem Schnitzel mit Pommes und Schokopudding danach belohnen zu müssen, darf man das auch - aber Wunder sollte man keine erwarten 

Häufig habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Damen regelrecht Angst vor Fett in der Nahrung haben. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Natürlich sollte man sich keine Schweineschwarte reinschlagen, aber viel Gemüse mit Eiweiß und Fett (Thunfisch, Käse, Schinken, ...) ist deutlich gesünder als nur Kohlenhydrate. Und vor allem: man wird satt davon.


----------



## arminiusf (16. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Seitdem lasse ich mich nie wieder von einer Waage terrorisieren.




Äußerst vernünftig!  Fett wiegt deutlich weniger als Muskelmasse. D.h. vom Volumen her kann man abnehmen und vom Gewicht trotzdem zu. Eigentlich optimal, da mehr Muskeln mehr Leistung ermöglichen. Und dann kommt "mimimimimi, ich bin fett" . Dabei kommt das Zusatzgewicht manchmal rein aus Muskelmasse.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2010)

Tja, der Mann hat recht! Widerwillig zugegeben, weil Männer haben nie recht zu haben, wenn es um Frauenthemen geht!     Ich war früher KH-Junkie - süchtig! Das war so lange kein Problem, wie ich jeden Tag tausende Kalorien durch Leistungssport verbraucht habe. Aber dann... Zur Zeit mache ich kaum etwas körperlich anspruchsvolles (zu faul!  ), damit schrumpfen die Muckis, steigt das Fett, sinkt das Gewicht. Sonderbar? Eigentlich nicht. arminiusf hat´s erklärt. Und widerwillig zugegeben   auch sehr gut... Heißhunger habe ich, seitdem ich die KH-Sucht los bin, nie wieder gehabt. Hunger ja, aber keinen Heißhunger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, er hat Recht.
_Leider._
Und ob man zu dick ist, sieht man wirklich eher vorm Spiegel als auf der Waage... Oder einfach darauf achten, ob man sich wohlfühlt.


----------



## tombrider (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zwar Kerl, aber die Probleme sind deswegen nicht andere. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich noch täglich 13 km zur Arbeit gefahren, auf der Arbeit viel rumgelaufen, und hatte dann noch viel Zeit zum MTB-Fahren. Heute beruflich eingespannter, fahre ich teilweise auch mit dem Auto, laufe nicht mehr so viel herum und komme auch nicht mehr so viel zum Radfahren. Ergebnis: 10 kg mehr, Tendenz leicht steigend. Grobe Erfahrung: Wenn ich dreimal in der Woche 2 bis zweieinhalb Stunden bike, dann nehme ich ab. Bei zweimal die Woche bleibt das Gewicht in etwa konstant, nur einmal die Woche steigt es an.


----------



## tombrider (16. Oktober 2010)

Zur Ernährung gibt es nach meinem soliden Halbwissen ein paar einfache Regeln, die mir viel bringen: 
1. Ein bis zwei Eier und ein paar Tomaten dazu füllen super den Magen und sind gut für die Muskeln. 
2. Merke: "Fett verbrennt im Feuer der Kohlenhydrate", denn wenn man unterzuckert, dann steigt wohl der Laktatwert und behindert die Fettverbrennung. Also unterwegs immer schön ein paar Briketts nachlegen!
3. Lieber lange trainieren als kräftig. Die Fettverbrennung nimmt nicht all zu viel zu, wenn man sich mehr anstrengt, das geht eher auf Kosten der Kohlenhydrate.
4. Alkohol vermeiden, denn er stoppt die Fettverbrennung sofort.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich stehe jeden Tag auf der Waage! Nicht aus Paranoia, sondern weil ich einfach schneller merke, ob´s entgleist. Zwei Kilo hin oder her akzeptiere ich, aber ich behalte es im Auge. Wie gesagt, neige ich durchaus zum verfetten...


----------



## arminiusf (16. Oktober 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Zur Ernährung gibt es nach meinem soliden Halbwissen ein paar einfache Regeln, die mir viel bringen:
> 1. Ein bis zwei Eier und ein paar Tomaten dazu füllen super den Magen und sind gut für die Muskeln.
> 2. Merke: "Fett verbrennt im Feuer der Kohlenhydrate", denn wenn man unterzuckert, dann steigt wohl der Laktatwert und behindert die Fettverbrennung. Also unterwegs immer schön ein paar Briketts nachlegen!
> 3. Lieber lange trainieren als kräftig. Die Fettverbrennung nimmt nicht all zu viel zu, wenn man sich mehr anstrengt, das geht eher auf Kosten der Kohlenhydrate.
> 4. Alkohol vermeiden, denn er stoppt die Fettverbrennung sofort.



1. Sehe ich auch so, ist super! Besser als Energieriegelzeugs oder so. Und lieber sowas essen als sich den Hunger wegdenken und hinterher einem Fressanfall zu erlegen.
2. Bei einer Tour unter 3h ist das unnötig finde ich. Darüber ok... Ist aber wohl persönliches Empfinden. 
3. Leider falsch. Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube. Richtig ist, dass die relative Verteilung sich verlagert. Soll heißen, dass bei geringer Intensität relativ gesehen mehr Fett verbraucht wird. Wird die Intensität gesteigert, sinkt der relative Anteil an Fett. Allerdings ist der absolute Bedarf an Energie so stark gestiegen, dass (trotz relativ geringerem Anteil) MEHR Fett verbrannt wird (absolut gesehen). (Stichwort "steigende Grenzkosten" aus meinem vorigen Beitrag.)
Davon abgesehen: verbrauchte Energie ist verbrauchte Energie. Und wenn Kohlenhydratspeicher leer ist, dann wird der wieder gefüllt beim Essen. Wenn er aber nicht leer ist, gehen die überschüssigen Kohlenhydrate in die Fettpölsterchen.
4. Leider wahr. Alkohol und Abnehmen passen nicht zusammen. Zudem senkt Alkohol die Leistungsfähigkeit ungemein. Und Alkohol hat extrem viel Kalorien (4x so viel wie Zucker bzw. knapp die Hälfte von Fett).


----------



## Vaena (17. Oktober 2010)

So ich mach hier jetzt auch mal mit. Nicht umsonst heisst mein Blog le saucisson (das Würstchen) 

Also mein Gewicht liegt vor Wettkämpfen immer um die 56 Kilo...danach dann 3 weniger...aber nur bis ich vom Ziel aus an den nächsten Kuchenstand gerollt bin und schwupps 2 Wochen später hab ich wieder 4 Kilo mehr.
Nach meinen Mtb-Ferien musste ich ja relativ flott mein Training umstellen, weil schwanger...dummerweise hab ich genauso weitergegessen wie vorher...und das mit dem Kotzen bei Schwangeren ist ein Absolutes Gerücht: Jede Kalorie die ich gefuttert hab hat auf meinen Hüften Junge gemacht!
Dementsprechent bekam ich dann im 2. Monat mal einen saftigen Anschiss von meiner Frauenärztin, dass ich mal langsam aufpassen soll *ups*.

Nunja aufpassen ist leicht gesagt, denn im nächsten Satz hat sie mir sämtlichen rohen Gemüse verboten  ...und dabei bin ich leidenschaftlicher Salatfresser!
Jetzt muss ich also zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben aufpassen was und wieviel ich esse *grummel*


----------



## tombrider (17. Oktober 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> 1. Sehe ich auch so, ist super! Besser als Energieriegelzeugs oder so. Und lieber sowas essen als sich den Hunger wegdenken und hinterher einem Fressanfall zu erlegen.
> 2. Bei einer Tour unter 3h ist das unnötig finde ich. Darüber ok... Ist aber wohl persönliches Empfinden.
> 3. Leider falsch. Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube. Richtig ist, dass die relative Verteilung sich verlagert. Soll heißen, dass bei geringer Intensität relativ gesehen mehr Fett verbraucht wird. Wird die Intensität gesteigert, sinkt der relative Anteil an Fett. Allerdings ist der absolute Bedarf an Energie so stark gestiegen, dass (trotz relativ geringerem Anteil) MEHR Fett verbrannt wird (absolut gesehen). (Stichwort "steigende Grenzkosten" aus meinem vorigen Beitrag.)
> Davon abgesehen: verbrauchte Energie ist verbrauchte Energie. Und wenn Kohlenhydratspeicher leer ist, dann wird der wieder gefüllt beim Essen. Wenn er aber nicht leer ist, gehen die überschüssigen Kohlenhydrate in die Fettpölsterchen.
> 4. Leider wahr. Alkohol und Abnehmen passen nicht zusammen. Zudem senkt Alkohol die Leistungsfähigkeit ungemein. Und Alkohol hat extrem viel Kalorien (4x so viel wie Zucker bzw. knapp die Hälfte von Fett).



zu 3.:
Dein Falsch ist falsch. Wie ich in meinem Beitrag schrieb, steigt die Fettverbrennung nicht mehr all zu viel an. Es hängt natürlich auch von den individuellen Konditionen ab, aber so allgemein kann man sagen, daß Mann etwa 50% Fett verbraucht, wenn man sich ohne Anstrengung bewegt, sagen wir mal so 500 kcal pro Stunde braucht (Frauen weichen etwas ab, dazu gibt es Kalorienrechner). Macht 250 kcal Fettverbauch pro Stunde, und das kann man problemlos mehr als 3 Stunden durchhalten. Wenn man sich extrem anstrengt, kommt man auf sagen wir mal 1200 kcal Verbrauch pro Stunde. Dann sinkt der Fettanteil auf ca. 30% ab, das sind dann um die 400 pro Stunde. Leider kann man diese Extremanstrengung als durchschnittlich trainierter Mensch kaum 2 Stunden durchhalten. Sprich: Es ist und bleibt sinnvoller, ruhig und locker 2-3 Stunden oder mehr zu trainieren, als zu versuchen, in kürzerer Zeit mit starken Anstrengungen abzunehmen.


----------



## arminiusf (17. Oktober 2010)

http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub031.pdf

Das ist eine der Quellen aus der ich mein laienhaftes Halbwissen bezogen habe, welches mir bisher ganz gut weitergeholfen hat...  Aber wenn man drei Götter in weiß fragt, bekommt man sowieso vier Meinungen. Daher nehme ich das mal nicht zu ernst.


----------



## Principiante (18. Oktober 2010)

Morgen!

Was ist denn mit diesem L Carnitin Zeugs' ? 

(Gibt es doch überall schon, selbst in Kaugummiautomaten)

Lohnt es sich, das zur Fettverbrennung vor dem Sport einzunehmen, oder ist das nur Geldschneiderei? 

Gruß, 
Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> (...) oder ist das nur Geldschneiderei?



Ja!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem uns ja nun die Herren der Schöpfung erklärt haben was Sache ist (und das gar nicht mal schlecht, danke dafür!), noch ´ne Frage an

@tombrider: 2 Eier und Tomaten - klingt gut, aber was sagt Dein Cholesterinpegel dazu? Oder ist der in Deinem Alter noch nicht so interessant?

Und noch nen Tip am Rande für die Mädels: 
Da ich grade im Winter dem Sport eher Abends fröhne und meist danach erst gegen 21.30 Uhr oder später zuhause bin und nach dem Sport (so bis 1 Stunde danach) keinen Hunger verspühre gehe ich direkt ins Bett! So ne Art von "Schlank im Schlaf", denn wer schläft sündigt nicht. Und bin meist morgens topfit. Okok, das mach ich nicht jeden Abend, wär ja auch zu langweilig... An solchen Tagen schau ich dass ich mittags ordentlich esse und nachmittags noch etwas snacke, damit mir abends die Hanteln nicht aus der Hand fallen oder ich vom Spinnindrad kippe. 

Ach ja: 172 und 60 kg, ganz machmal auch 59,9


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und Frauen, die hier posten, dass sie kiloweise Sahnetorten essen können, ohne ein Gramm zuzunehmen, haben Threadverbot!



och....


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

aber ich hab den banalen tipp bei abendliche schnuserei im süßigkeitenschrank: direkt nach dem abendessen zähneputzen. ich hab dann zumindest keine muse mehr, noch was zu trinken (also alkohol) oder was zu schnäken. 

und: seit ich keine pille mehr nehme, sind 6kg spurlos verschwunden!


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade frustig zwei Stück Kuchen gefuttert, die eigentlich vier Stück waren...


----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2010)

Seit ich Sport mache - und damit habe ich erst vor etwa 2 Jahren wirklich angefangen - nehme ich eher ab als zu, zumindest achte ich seither überhaupt nicht mehr groß auf mein Gewicht und steige nur alle paar Monate mal auf die Waage. 

Ich esse phasenweise vielleicht zu süß-lastig, das wirkt sich dann aber eher auf die Haut aus, ansonsten nach Gefühl so, dass ich genug "Substanz" habe beim Trainieren. Allerdings weiß ich schon ein bisschen was über Ernährung und achte darauf, nicht nur "leere Kohlenhydrate" oder nur fettiges Zeug zu essen. 

Dummerweise nehme ich an "den falschen Stellen" ab bzw. zu, das hätte ich mir früher nie denken können  (also dass man auch zu wenig haben kann an bestimmten Stellen).

Dünn bin ich nicht, eher normal, und weniger wollte ich nicht haben, eher ein bisschen "proportional optimiert"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (18. Oktober 2010)

ich musste heute nachmittag bei der Arbeit aus Frust eine Packung Erdnüsse verschlingen ....

.... und besser geht es mir davon auch nicht 

@ Warnschild: Mein ganzes Fett sammelt sich am Bauch und an den Hüften....


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist jetzt übel...  :kotz:

Ja, bei mir setzt das Zeug auch da an, wo ich es immer schön im Blick habe, wenn ich mir die Schnürsenkel binde...


----------



## tombrider (18. Oktober 2010)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Nachdem uns ja nun die Herren der Schöpfung erklärt haben was Sache ist (und das gar nicht mal schlecht, danke dafür!), noch ´ne Frage an
> 
> @tombrider: 2 Eier und Tomaten - klingt gut, aber was sagt Dein Cholesterinpegel dazu? Oder ist der in Deinem Alter noch nicht so interessant?



Nach allem, was ich weiß, kann man den Cholesterinspiegel durch die Ernährung nur kurzfristig steigern oder senken, er pegelt sich letztendlich doch wieder auf dem alten Wert ein. Kurzfristig geht das schon, aber man bekommt die gesundheitlichen Probleme nicht durch kurzzeitig zu hohe Werte.


----------



## tombrider (18. Oktober 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub031.pdf
> 
> Das ist eine der Quellen aus der ich mein laienhaftes Halbwissen bezogen habe, welches mir bisher ganz gut weitergeholfen hat...  Aber wenn man drei Götter in weiß fragt, bekommt man sowieso vier Meinungen. Daher nehme ich das mal nicht zu ernst.



Diese Quelle widerspricht nicht dem, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## arminiusf (18. Oktober 2010)

Darum habe ich ihn ja gepostet?!


----------



## tombrider (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig...


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Seit meiner Ernährungsumstellung futtere ich fast jeden Tag zwei Eier - problemlos! Der Cholesterinspiegel steigt damit allein sicher nicht an. Dafür braucht´s schon noch andere Gründe.


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Oktober 2010)

eier sind bzgl des cholesterins doch eines der größten ernährungsirrtümer... 
bei mir ist das ja so, je mehr gedanken ich mir um sinn oder unsinn der jeweiligen nahrung mache, umso eher will ich sie essen. 
nicht dass das jetzt effektiv jemandem hilft, aber es war mir ein bedürfnis, es loszuwerden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. Oktober 2010)

OK, hab also gestern Abend nach dem Sport zwei Eier mit Gurke (mangels Tomate) verputzt und noch nen Schokopudding hinterher geschoben. War der Meinung ich hätte mir das verdient! 

@Bergradlerin: seh´s gelassen, der Kuchen ist drin, kannste nun auch nicht mehr ändern. Wie wärs mit einer Strafeinheit Spinning bei "Rammstein" 

Das mit der Pille kann ich bestätigen. In Zukunft also bei Gewichtsangaben ein Zusatz mP oder oP !

Allen einen frustfreien Tag!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Seit meiner Ernährungsumstellung futtere ich fast jeden Tag zwei Eier - problemlos! Der Cholesterinspiegel steigt damit allein sicher nicht an. Dafür braucht´s schon noch andere Gründe.


 
Stress zum Beispiel.

Jetzt unterscheiden wir noch das HDL und das LDL. Der Cholesteringesamtwert sagt nicht allzuviel aus. Wenn das so genannte "gute" Cholesterin sehr hoch ist, drückt es auch den Gesamtwert nach oben. Ist aber kein Problem. Wenn der Wert des "schlechten" Cholesterins zwar die Grenzwerte überschreitet, das "gute" jedoch mindestens das dreifache des "schlechten" beträgt, ebenfalls nicht. So hat es mir mein Internist erklärt. Mein Cholesteringesamtwert ist viel zu hoch, das meiste davon ist jedoch HDL. Also alles im Lot.
Den HDL-Wert kann man übrigens durch Ausdauersportarten, wie z.B. Radfahren, steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (29. Oktober 2010)

Moinmoin erstmal, bin neu hier 
Eigentlich hielt ich nie viel von irgendwelchen Ernährungskonzepten ("Ich esse dies oder das nicht"), bis mein Körper irgendwann Anfang des Jahres beschloss, die Laktase-Produktion einzustellen und mich zur Laktoseintoleranten zu machen. Das bedeutet, ich kann keinen Milchzucker verdauen, was den Verzicht auf alles, was mit Milch zu tun hat, zur Folge hat. Genauer gesagt: Milch, Käse, Sahne, Quark, Joghurt, Pudding, Milcheis, Kuchen, Kekse, Schokolade... alles gestrichen. Am Anfang war es recht schwer, aber inzwischen muss ich sagen vermisse ich nichts mehr, die 7 Kilo, die ich weniger wiege schon gar nicht . Viele Milchprodukte kann man durch entsprechende Soja-Produkte ersetzen z.B. Pudding, Joghurt oder die Sahne in der Soße. Schmeckt nicht schlechter und ist beileibe nicht so fett. Zudem sichert es in meinem Fall die Kalziumversorgung. Ich weiss nicht, ob so eine Ernährung durchzuhalten ist, wenn man weiss, dass man im "Sündenfall" keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten hat, aber es funktioniert prima .


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2010)

Minus L!


----------



## Bettina (30. Oktober 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> ... Genauer gesagt: Milch, Käse, Sahne, Quark, Joghurt, Pudding, Milcheis, Kuchen, Kekse, Schokolade... alles gestrichen. ...



Also Käse geht, Weichkäse hat manchmal noch Laktose weil später wieder zugegeben.
Quark und Joghurt haben keine Laktose, da hier schon bakteriell für uns verarbeitet.

Kuchen kann man ohne backen und dunkle Schokolade hat keinen Milch/Milchzucker/Milchpulver!

Sorry, jetzt darfst du doch wieder einiges essen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> (...)Und Frauen, die hier posten, dass sie kiloweise Sahnetorten essen können, ohne ein Gramm zuzunehmen, *haben Threadverbot!*  (...)


----------



## Friesenkind (30. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das MinusL-Zeug nicht so teuer wär.....   War heute ja schon hocherfreut, laktosefreien Butterkäse ergattert zu haben und Milch ohne Laktose gibts zum Glück beim Lidl zum normalen Preis   Das mit dem selber backen ist natürlich richtig, nur leider bin ich in der Hinsicht äussert untalentiert. Kekse hab ich schon hingekriegt, aber der Kuchen ging bisher immer schief  
Das dunkle Schoki kaum Laktose enthält weiss ich, aber ich mag die einfach nicht. Und die von MinusL schmeckt auch eher... naja.... Da bleib ich bei Gummibärchen


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse mich im Leben nicht mehr von einer Waage terrorisieren! 

Vor drei Jahren hats mich richtig fies zerschlagen 12 kg in 3 - 4 Monaten weniger. von Kleidergröße 40 (bei 174 cm Körpergröße) auf 34 - 36... Das war nicht mehr schön, und ist die böse Kehrseite des Schlankheitswahns.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Oktober 2010)

Alter Käse, also z.B. ein halbes Jahr gereifter Bergkäse, hat keine Laktose mehr. Also spart man sich das mit den teuren MinusL-Käsen. Weichkäse und junger Käse hat (noch) Laktose, das könnte also üble Folgen haben. Übrigens ist in vielen Wurstsorten Milchzucker! Also immer die Inhaltsstoffe kontrollieren bzw. nachfragen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Oktober 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Das dunkle Schoki kaum Laktose enthält weiss ich, aber ich mag die einfach nicht.



Nicht kaum. Keine!


----------



## Fie (31. Oktober 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

Ich habe mich jetzt  lange genug um das Thema hier rumgeschlichen und melde mich jetzt zu Wort. Von wieviel Kilos ist bei euch denn die Rede? 
Im Prinzip wissen wir es doch ganz genau, wie es geht und wie es nicht klappt! Wenn man das Maß hat und es mit dem Essen nicht übertreibt, ist man auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Und was soll ich sagen? Ich quäle mich mal gut mal weniger gut auf dem Bike ab und könnte ab und an regelrecht (sorry) kotzen, wenn ich zuhause wieder angekommen bin. Ich übertreibe es nicht, weil ich es gar nicht übertreiben kann. Bin heute wieder nach 4 Wochen auf´s Kona gestiegen und war überrascht, dass es trotz dieser langen Pause gut geklappt hat, also ich nicht so fertig war, wie ich befürchtet hatte. 
Ich gehe morgens um halb 6 aus dem Haus und komme abends zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr oder noch später wieder heim. Meine Woche besteht nur noch aus arbeiten und schlafen. Ich bin so platt, dass ich zu  nichts mehr fähig bin. Alles verschiebt sich auf´s Wochenende, was ich so zu erledigen hätte im Haushalt. Aber selbst am WE bin ich oftmals viel zu kaputt. Also was soll ich tun? Ich will abnehmen, habe aber die Kraft nicht dazu. Während ich fahre, esse ich sehr sehr wenig, weil ich gar keinen Hunger habe. Abends bin ich viel zu müde zum Essen. Aber abnehmen, never ever und ich bin genervt. Ich bin 163cm *hoch* und kann behaupten, ihr kämpft mit weitaus weniger Kilos als ich! Okay, ich bin schon 47, was auch eine Rolle spielt, aber es deprimiert mich, wenn ich lese, wieviel Kilos ihr zuviel habt. Bitte nicht falsch oder gar böse verstehen! Mein Übergewicht behalte ich lieber für mich, da es mir angesichts eurer Zahlen zu peinlich ist!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi Fie!

...endlich jemand der älter ist als ich ....

Und ich muss Dir sagen, da hast Du echt pech mit Deiner Arbeit, sooo wenig Zeit, muss voll ätzend sein.
Klar, das Du da am WE auch noch kaputt bist, eigentlich solltest Du Dich da ja auch erholen, von solch gestresster Woche.
Und ich nehm auch nicht ab. Im Moment häng ich immer zwischen 69 und 71 Kg rum, bei 167cm. Dabei war 64-66 mein Wintergewicht und 58 im Sommer ( früher...)

Aber zum Unterschied zu Dir treibe ich fast jeden Tag Sport und esse normal und ( meist ) gesund. Trotzdem nehme ich nicht ab, mein Mann meint, ich habe es geerbt von meiner Mutter, die ist etwas...rund...
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sowas vererbar ist.

Ladys'? Weiß das jemand?

Ich war immer dünn und konnte essen wie ein Pferd, Süßes, Fettes, einfach alles.
Dann habe ich 2003 aufgehört zu rauchen, danach nahm ich zwar zu, aber auch nicht 10 Kilo, wie immer alle behaupten, höchstens 3-4.
Aber sie blieben wirklich und wurden immer mehr, einen Sommer ganz viel, ohne das ich etwas geändert hatte.
Ja, und jetzt kämpfe ich immer damit. Wenn ich noch so wenig Zeit, wie Du hätte, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich kugelrund werden.

ich wünsche Dir, das Du einen Weg findest!

Viel Glück!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Friesenkind (31. Oktober 2010)

Was mir gewichtstechnisch ungemein geholfen hat, war folgende Überlegung: Dein Weg zur Arbeit ist 27km, du hast kräftige Beine, ein gutes Fahrrad und wetterfeste Klamotten. Willst du allen Ernstes 100 im Monat für ein Zugticket ausgeben und dich mit der Bahn rumärgern??? Seit ich diese Frage für mich mit "Nö" beantwortet hab, radel ich jeden morgen die 27km ins Büro und nachmittags wieder zurück, ggf mit kleiner extra-Runde durch den Wald. Ich muss sagen, es ist am Anfang recht anstrengend, aber das legt sich schnell. Mir gehts dadurch insgesamt besser, ich kann mal eine Tüte Gummibärchen mehr essen und sogar meine arthrosegeplagten Knie verhalten sich friedlich. Also wer die Zeit und keinen allzu weiten Weg hat, ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Fie (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir wären es ca 20km einfach. Das Problem ist nur, ich kann mein Kona da nicht abstellen, sonst hätte ich es gesehen. Zum Zweiten, komm ich dann total verschwitzt an und friere mir erstmal einen ab. Hab ich alles schon gemacht. Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre, habe ich ein entspannteres Arbeiten, ohne dass ich nasse Klamotten am Körper tragen muß und so arbeiten soll. Und ich hab auch ziemlich Schiß im Dunkeln und ganz abgesehen davon, dass mein Licht so mies ist, so dass ein Elefant plötzlich vor mir stehen könnte und ich würde ihn nicht sehen. Fängt schon an, was nehme ich als Vesper mit? Warm geht nicht, da ich unterwegs bin. Also Brote, mit Tomaten, Gurken, Karotten etc., was einem dann auch schnell zum Hals raushängt. Dann brauch ich, weil ich das Bedürfnis habe, ab und an mal einen Snickers. Ich  bild´s mir ein oder aber auch nicht, aber der gibt mir dann wieder Energie, weil ich ständig hochkonzentriert fahren muß. Mein Job macht mir Spaß, aber dass ich zu nichts mehr komme, bereitet mir täglich Kopfweh.


----------



## Friesenkind (31. Oktober 2010)

Wechselklamotten hab ich natürlich jeden Tag im Rucksack. Den ganzen Tag hock ich da nicht in Bike-Klamotten rum. Das mit dem Parken ist bei mir zum Glück kein Problem. Mein Chef sieht das recht locker und so darf mein Kleiner mit ins Büro, steht auf einer Plane in der Ecke.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2010)

@Fie
@Principiante
Hier ich - noch älter - 48 
und mir ist grad auch nicht nach Jubeln zumute 
hab mich auch lang hier rausgehalten, aber mir gehts ähnlich wie Fie. Hab jetzt nicht so das Übergewicht, aber nur 155 cm Körpergröße! 
Nach jeder sportlichen Tätigkeit krieg ich die Jeans nicht mehr über die Oberschenkel. Klar Muskelzuwachs - wenns so wär, müßten die allerdings schon platzen - und mein Körperfett über 28% (und hab das Alter auf der Waage noch auf 45 stehen ). Im Sommer nach  einem Bergwochenende hatte ich mal 6kg Wasser eingelagert, da bin ich dann zum Arzt, aber Werte alle ok bis auf Magnesium, Herz gut. Außerdem hatte ich 2 Bänderrisse in 4 Monaten am gleichen Fuß und an jedem Arm und Bein hab ich Bänder und Sehnenprobleme und, und, und.....Was dann? OK, dann bin ich wohl mittendrin in den Wechseljahren. 
Und jetzt hab ich seit ca. 2 Wochen beim Biken einen so hohen Puls und grad mal noch 27% Grundlagenausdauer (Ich fahr nicht auf Schnelligkeit, bin Genießer) erreicht. Mir scheint, bei mir ist grad auch Herbst  Ach so, mein Gewicht, dass mehrere Kilo über meinem Wohlfühlgewicht ist, kann ich mit Ach und Krach halten, d.h. ich nehm nach dem Sport zu und ca. am übernächsten Tag hab ichs wieder runter, aber dann mach ich ja spätestens wieder Sport


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sowas vererbar ist.
> 
> Ladys'? Weiß das jemand?



Nein! Darüber könnte ich aufgrund meines Studiums viel schreiben, ich beschränke mich aber darauf: Es gibt kein Dick- oder Dünn-Gen! Es gibt auch kein Raucher-Gen und sonstiges. Es gibt Veranlagungen, die man herausfinden und sich damit auseinandersetzen muss. 

Mein Tipp: Kohlehydrate machen dick! Also soweit möglich meiden, zumindest abends. Eiweiß, Gemüse, Obst, Salat, wer mag Geflügel und Fisch. Wenn der Magen voll ist, ist der Körper satt, ob mit Salat oder Hamburger mit Pommes. Was dann bleibt, ist Sucht nach Zucker und Kohlehydrate (das ist der Heißhunger zwischendurch). Diese Sucht verschwindet rasch, wenn man immer bei Hungerattacken eine Handvoll (!) Nüsse, Obst oder Gemüse futtert. Ich hab´s erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2010)

Nüsse funktionieren gut, von Obst bekomme ich nur noch mehr Hunger...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Bei mir wären es ca 20km einfach. Das Problem ist nur, ich kann mein Kona da nicht abstellen, sonst hätte ich es gesehen. Zum Zweiten, komm ich dann total verschwitzt an und friere mir erstmal einen ab. Hab ich alles schon gemacht. Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre, habe ich ein entspannteres Arbeiten, ohne dass ich nasse Klamotten am Körper tragen muß und so arbeiten soll. Und ich hab auch ziemlich Schiß im Dunkeln und ganz abgesehen davon, dass mein Licht so mies ist, so dass ein Elefant plötzlich vor mir stehen könnte und ich würde ihn nicht sehen. Fängt schon an, was nehme ich als Vesper mit? Warm geht nicht, da ich unterwegs bin. Also Brote, mit Tomaten, Gurken, Karotten etc., was einem dann auch schnell zum Hals raushängt. Dann brauch ich, weil ich das Bedürfnis habe, ab und an mal einen Snickers. Ich  bild´s mir ein oder aber auch nicht, aber der gibt mir dann wieder Energie, weil ich ständig hochkonzentriert fahren muß. Mein Job macht mir Spaß, aber dass ich zu nichts mehr komme, bereitet mir täglich Kopfweh.



Ich hab auch gut 20km einfach. Gut, jeden Tag fahr ich auch nicht, dazu bin ich zu faul, aber wenigstens beim schönen Wetter. Aber was kannst du denn im Auto zum Essen mitnehmen, was auf dem Rad nicht geht?   Wechselklamotten muss man natürlich mitnehmen, das ist klar. Ich kann leider in der Arbeit auch nicht duschen, da muss halt dann ein Waschlappen reichen. Und eine Toilette mit Waschbecken gibt´s doch in jedem Betrieb, oder? Dein Rad kannst du absperren, nimm das Vorderrad raus und den Sattel, dann wird´s schon nicht mehr so leicht geklaut. Also sei ehrlich, bißchen Ausrede ist das schon, vor allem vor dir selber.
Abnehmen ist was anderes. Ich kämpfe heuer auch mit überflüssigen Pfunden, die echt hartnäckig sein. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings sagen, dass in dem Haus, wo ich arbeite, sowohl eine Eisdiele als auch eine Bäckerei ist. Ist das gemein???? 

Altersmäßig kann ich aber schon noch bißl was draufpacken.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. November 2010)

@fie
@principiante
@mausoline

ich geselle mich zu Euch! 47,5!
Die Probleme sind die gleichen, und mein Fitness-Test letzte Woche ging total in die Hose  . 
Und ich kann nur bestätigen: KEINE KOHLYS abends, aber das heißt auch kein lecker Weinchen und keinen Pudding und kein Weißbier... manchmal pack ich das gut, derzeit wieder weniger. Ich hab auch im letzten Jahr mal 10 Tage voll auf Kohlys verzichtet (South beach, nicht metabolic balance), da waren dann 4 Kilo gleich weg, davon blieben 2 - 3 auch ziemlich lange weg. 
Lactoseunverträglichkeit höre ich auch immer häufiger - gibt sich das eigentlich wieder? Klingt nicht beneidenswert... 
@fie - das klingt nicht gut mit so viel Arbeit und so wenig Zeit für gar nichts... meinst Du das kann sich in absehbarer Zeit ändern? Weil gesund ist das sicher nicht auf Dauer. Hast Du noch Urlaub?

Grüße!


----------



## Liz301 (3. November 2010)

Hi,

ich klinke mich auch mal ein. Gehöre leider auch zu denjenigen die auf jede Kalorie achten muss. Habe vor 5 Jahren etwa 30 Kilo abgenommen, Seither pendele ich zwischen 67-71 Kilo bei 1,68. Bis Juni hatte ich es geschafft seit Ewigkeiten wieder auf 67 zu kommen, nach 2 Urlauben hat es sich (hab ich es) jetzt allerdings wieder auf 70-71 hochgeschraubt. Schaffe es leider nicht wikrlich im Moment runter zu kommen. Obwohl sich mein Sportpensum nicht verringert hat und ich zumindest häufig auf meine Ernährung achte...Wie viel Stunden Sport macht ihr so in der Woche?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. November 2010)

@Liz: Wieviel Sport? 
Hmm... derzeit aktuell 2 bis 3 Mal pro Woche Spinning und Studio (je ca. 1 1/2 Stunden ), wenn das Wetter schön ist auch noch am WE ne Biketour (das sind dann gleich mehrere Stunden, je nach Tour)
Das schwankt aber ziemlich, den mein Geist ist zwar willig, aber das Fleisch schwach, sprich: Die Couch nach der Schafferei ist sooo gemütlich!


----------



## missmarple (3. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Trotzdem nehme ich nicht ab, mein Mann meint, ich habe es geerbt von meiner Mutter, die ist etwas...rund...
> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob sowas vererbar ist.
> 
> Ladys'? Weiß das jemand?



Die "Körperform" an sich ist meines Wissens nach nicht vererbbar. Sollte die Rundlichkeit Deiner Mutter aber z.B. von einem Lipödem/Lymphödem/Liplymphödem herrühren, dann kann sie Dir das durchaus vererbt haben - ist zumindest bei mir der Fall... 




Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Nüsse funktionieren gut, von Obst bekomme ich nur noch mehr Hunger...



Geht mir leider genauso...


----------



## Principiante (3. November 2010)

...hmm, keine Ahnung ob sie sowas hat. Habe seid zehn Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zu meinen Eltern. 
( Und ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht was das für eine Krankheit ist... )

Nun, heute habe ich wieder meinen kleinen Trimm -dich- Waldlauf gemacht und hinterher brav Eiweiß zu mir genommen..._einen Schokokuss_ 

Bei dem Mistwetter brauch ich das.

Die Waage zeigt im Moment 69 Kg an...freu!. 
Und ich schwöre, ich habe sie nicht mit neuen Batterien bestochen.

Kann nur besser werden... hab aber schon Angst vor Weihnachten!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2010)

ups , nüsse sind doch auch extreme dickmacher ...!!???!!!


----------



## missmarple (4. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm, keine Ahnung ob sie sowas hat. Habe seid zehn Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zu meinen Eltern.
> ( Und ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht was das für eine Krankheit ist... )



In der Kurzfassung: bei einem Lymphödem wird (vor allem in Armen und Beinen) Wasser eingelagert, bei einem Lipödem sind an den betroffenen Stellen mehr Fettzellen vorhanden, d.h. dort nimmt man optisch gesehen eher zu, und bei einem Liplymphödem ist beides der Fall. Das Ganze gibt's noch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen, sprich wie stark man jeweils einlagert. Wird aber in vielen Fällen leider nicht richtig diagnostiziert...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Lactoseunverträglichkeit höre ich auch immer häufiger - gibt sich das eigentlich wieder?



Nein. Das Enzym zur Aufspaltung von Laktose in Laktase ist vermindert oder weg und bleibt weg.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ups , nüsse sind doch auch extreme dickmacher ...!!???!!!



Nur wenn Du sie zusätzlich und kiloweise isst! Ansonsten sind sie zwar mit reichlich kcal (Fett) ausgestattet, aber keine Dickmacher, sondern Sattmacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (4. November 2010)

...Nüsse

egal welche?

haben manche besonders viel Fett?


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Bevor ich mich daran versuche: Hier was Kurzes zu Nüssen. Oder einfach mal guugeln.


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2010)

Die Nuss ist ein wichtiger Lieferant gesunder Fette, sie aus der Ernährung zu streichen wäre dumm!

http://www.dge.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=168

Bankhofer als Quelle (wenn er auch nicht immer Unrecht hat) ist etwas unglücklich

http://www.esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=Hademar_Bankhofer


----------



## blutbuche (4. November 2010)

..man lernt ja nie aus ...


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2010)

missmarple schrieb:


> In der Kurzfassung: bei einem Lymphödem wird (vor allem in Armen und Beinen) Wasser eingelagert, bei einem Lipödem sind an den betroffenen Stellen mehr Fettzellen vorhanden, d.h. dort nimmt man optisch gesehen eher zu, und bei einem Liplymphödem ist beides der Fall. Das Ganze gibt's noch in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen, sprich wie stark man jeweils einlagert. Wird aber in vielen Fällen leider nicht richtig diagnostiziert...



Das ist ja interessant, muss ich nachforschen, da ich ja beim Sport meist zunehme, vor allem an den Beinen und............


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2010)

Ich hab immer Lactase Kautabletten (gibt es in Drogerie und Apotheke) dabei wenn mich der Heißhunger auf ein Spaghettieis oder ne Tafel Vollmilchschoki, Sahnetorte, Latte Macciato ect. überfällt. Am Anfang muss man ein wenig rumprobieren wie viele Tabletten man zu welchem Essen zwischendurch kauen muss, aber dann funktioniert es gut. Gibt es auch als Tabletten zum schlucken. Welche man nimmt ist Geschmacksache. Im Normalfall vermeide ich lactosehaltige Nahrungsmittel. mittlerweile gibt es ja auch günstigere Anbieter als MinusL, ich habe hier auch schon Käse und Wurstsorten gesehen auf deren Packungen direkt mit Lactose- und Glutenfreiheit geworben wird. Einfach mal mit Ruhe die Kühlregale entlangstreifen und gucken.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Januar 2011)

Hey Ladies,
war gerade mal wieder im Forum unterwegs auf der suche nach ein paar abnehmtipps.Dort gibts ja nen fred wo jeder seine fortschritte (bzw auch rückschritte) einträgt zwecks gegenseitiger Motivation.
Nun hab ich im Ladiesforum gesucht aber sowas hier nicht gefunden (falls doch, bitte bescheid geben dann kann man den hier ja löschen).

Was haltet ihr davon einen eigenen auf zu machen (die männer versuchen sich immer alle gegenseitig zu übertreffen furchtbar) und würde jmd (oder mehrere) mit mir den "leidensweg" gehen?:kotz:

PS:Ich weiß dass es den Winterpokal gibt aber leider kann ich dort ja nicht mehr teilnehmen und außerdem geht der ja nicht es ganze jahr


----------



## Isika (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kämpfe eigentlich immer mit meinem Gewicht.

Im letzten Jahr um diese Zeit ging es mir so schlecht, einerseits  Höchstgewicht und dann eine Diagnose vom Lungenfacharzt:  Bronchialasthma. Ich reagierte bei kaltem Wetter extremst mit Luftnot.  Ich pfiff also quasi aus dem allerletzten Loch.
Im April, begann ich meinen Schweinehund zu bekämpfen, kaufte mir ein  neues Rad und eröffnete ein Radtagebuch im Radforum. Zudem änderte ich  meine Ernährung und wollte dieses Asthma weghaben und nicht wahrhaben es  bekämpfen mit sich selber. Ich setzte das Cortison mit Hilfe meiner HÄ  ab und fuhr los. Mit ganz viel Unterstützung aus dem Radforum konnte ich  in den Monaten mein Training enorm steigern. Ich bekam mehr Luft und  viel mehr Lebensqualität. Alles viel mir leichter. Meinen Sommerurlaub  setzte ich im Zeichen von "aktiv" sein, gönnte mir eine Mitgliedschaft  in unserem Zoo und riss dort einiges an Kilometern ab. In ein  Fitnessstudio wollte ich nie wieder. (Man soll niemals nie sagen...)

Dann stellte sich ein totales Ungleichgewicht ein und ich bekam  verstärkte Rückenschmerzen. Also musste ich dagegen auch was tun und  meldete mich im Herbst in einem Frauenfitnessstudio an. Das ganze ging  über eine Rehamaßnahme der Krankenkasse.
Seit Oktober bin ich 2x in der Woche zum Muskelaufbau im Studio und  fahre dann, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt Rad. Und es macht mir so viel  Spaß. Meine Hausrunde beträgt 3x die Woche ca. 35 km mit dem Crossrad.  Bei Regen, Eis und Schnee fahre ich nicht. Wenn es draußen schlammig  ist, stört es mich allerdings nicht, wenn ich anschließend aussehe wie  eine Pottsau.
Im August wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Radtagebuch aufhören, doch  ständig passierte irgendwas beim Radfahren, was ich als erwähnenwert  fand und weiterschrieb. (Ein Katzenfund von vier ausgesetzten  Katzenwelpen z.B, Pferdefreundschaften...). Zeitgleich erwähnte ich in  meinem TB, dass ich ein Winterpokalteam gründen wollte. Schnell fanden  sich 5 nette Mädels zusammen und seitdem durchstehen wir den Winter  punktemäßig auf dem Rad, im Studio oder auf dem Ergometer und haben uns  natürlich im Forum immer viel zu erzählen. Mit einigen Teams gibt es  nette Käbbeleien, wenn das ein oder andere Team punktemäßig wieder  einmal vorne liegt. Mit ca. 400-500 Teams liegen wir derzeit auf Platz  219. Das schwankt immer.

Ich denke ich werde nie wieder ganz schlank, doch die Bewegung tut so  gut, man ist nicht mehr so bequem und der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten  macht einfach Spaß. Essentechnisch bin ich ein Genussmensch und koche  auch total gerne. Aber mittlwerweile eben anders.
Das Kribbeln, wenn ich wieder auf das Rad will ist ein tolles Gefühl.  

Durch das Radfahren wird man sehr viel fitter, doch um abzunehmen, ist echt eine Ernährungsumstellung angesagt.
Derzeit wieder abnehmtechnisch auf Erfolgskurs!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bins nochma,
erstma danke fürs verschieben hab den thread nicht gesehen
Möchte dann auch mal minen senf dazu gegeben un bisssel rumjammern...
Damit einige sich vllt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm fühlen möcht ich erst mal mein Gewicht outen -> 83,7kg bei 1,70m was eindeutig viel zu viel is
War im sommer 2009 bis auf etwa 77kg runter (zwecks harter Arbeit auf Grund eines 5 wochen praktikums auf einem gestüt).Kaum war ich eine Woche daheim hatte ich mir den rechten fuß gebrochen!Naja 8 Wochen Gips und dass im schönsten Altweibersommer...bis ende des jahres war ich dann auf fast 87kg!!!Dann ist mir der kragen geplatzt und ich hab mit Sport angefangen weniger gegessen und auf schoki verzichtet (leider schaff ich es nicht in maßen zu essen deswegen fällt mir das verzichten leichter obwohl die erste woche mega schwierig ist).Innerhalb von 2 monaten hatte ich dann 5kg runter und es ging mir wesentlich besser leider hab ich das dann wieder schleifen lassen und ich hab mich auf etwa 83kg eingependelt 
Nun hab ich zu weihnachten ein MTB bekommen und möchte wieder neu "angreifen". 
Ziel wäre es unter 70kg zu kommen, denn mal ehrlich 69kg hören sich doch besser an als 70kg,in welcher Zeit ich das realisiere ist mir eigentlich relativ egal (hauptsache ich kann das gewicht am ende halten) denn ich habe schon oft den fehler gemacht meine ziele zu hoch zu stecken...
Mein problem ist nur dass ich es mit dem sport gerne übertreibe und zu ehrgeizig bin und ich fühle mich hinterher immer sehr platt.Leider kann ich den Unterschied nicht einschätzen ob es einfach nur muskelkater ist (von muskeln die noch nicht da sind) oder ob ich meinen Körper in Gefahr bringe und vllt sogar eine krankheit riskiere!?Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

..... ein entscheidender satz ist : ich schaffe es nicht , in maßen zu essen --- wenn du das nicht in den kopf "tätowierst" , wirst du es nie schaffen . disziplin  ist alles . iss von allem , was du derzeit isst , die hälfte . und verzichte auf süssigkeiten . dann dürfte es klappen !(kannst dir ja auch ein bild von jemandem , dessen figur dir gefällt, an den kühli hängen - das soll enorm motivierend wirken )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... ein entscheidender satz ist : ich schaffe es nicht , in maßen zu essen --- wenn du das nicht in den kopf "tätowierst" , wirst du es nie schaffen . disziplin  ist alles . iss von allem , was du derzeit isst , die hälfte . und verzichte auf süssigkeiten . dann dürfte es klappen !


Genau das meinte ich ja ist vllt falsch angekommen...
"ich schaffe es nicht in maßen zu essen" war im bezug auf schokolade gemeint weil ich süchtig bin wie ein raucher nach seinen zigaretten
Was mir ungemein geholfen hat ist nichts mehr dazwischen zu essen auch kein Obst oder sonstiges un mich an eine regel zu halten die besagt es sollten etwa 4 std zwischen den festen! mahlzeiten liegen.Wie gesagt ist die erste woche stramm aber danach gehts eigentlich.
Momentan sind prüfungen ein problem...schreibe alle 3,5 wochen eine klausur zwecks blockunterricht und der stress macht mich verrückt nach süßem


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

....hol´dir NICHTS süsses nach hause , dann kannst du es auch nicht essen ! kau´kaugummi oder iss´ein paar gummibärchen . wenn man etwas wirklich schaffen will , geht das auch !!!  musst dir selber in den allerwertesten treten !!


----------



## tombrider (27. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich bins nochma,
> erstma danke fürs verschieben hab den thread nicht gesehen
> Möchte dann auch mal minen senf dazu gegeben un bisssel rumjammern...
> Damit einige sich vllt nicht mehr ganz so schlimm fühlen möcht ich erst mal mein Gewicht outen -> 83,7kg bei 1,70m was eindeutig viel zu viel is
> ...



Die Frage, ob Du eine Krankheit riskierst, ist vor allem eine Frage der Summe der Risiken. Ein Risiko, wie leichtes Übergewicht, alleine ist kaum der Rede wert. Summiert es sich mit anderen (zu wenig Bewegung. Rauchen, Pille, ungesunde Ernährung, Krankheiten in der Familie = genetischer Müll, Bluthochdruck, zu hoher Cholesterinspiegel, zu hoher Zucker usw.), dann wird es zum ernsthaften Problem.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. Januar 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob Du eine Krankheit riskierst, ist vor allem eine Frage der Summe der Risiken. Ein Risiko, wie leichtes Übergewicht, alleine ist kaum der Rede wert. Summiert es sich mit anderen (zu wenig Bewegung. Rauchen, Pille, ungesunde Ernährung, Krankheiten in der Familie = genetischer Müll, Bluthochdruck, zu hoher Cholesterinspiegel, zu hoher Zucker usw.), dann wird es zum ernsthaften Problem.


Ja mir ist schon klar dass ich was ändern muss aber die frage ist wo ist die grenze???Weil mein Ehrgeiz und mein Wille sind so groß dass ich über meine körperlichen grenzen hinaus gehe auf Grund dessen hatte ich schon einen kreislaufkollaps beim spinning und beim speedminton aber mir macht es trotzdem noch spaß, nicht dass ich mich quäle.
Habe nur Angst dass ich meinen körper überbelaste und damit eher einen rückschritt erleide


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

....du sollst es ja auch nicht übertreiben - das ist sicher nicht gut . arbeite einfach mehr an deinem willen , weniger und nix falsches zu essen . das ist sicher weitaus besser , als sich beim  spinning nen kollaps zu holen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (27. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja mir ist schon klar dass ich was ändern muss aber die frage ist wo ist die grenze???Weil mein Ehrgeiz und mein Wille sind so groß dass ich über meine körperlichen grenzen hinaus gehe auf Grund dessen hatte ich schon einen kreislaufkollaps beim spinning und beim speedminton aber mir macht es trotzdem noch spaß, nicht dass ich mich quäle.
> Habe nur Angst dass ich meinen körper überbelaste und damit eher einen rückschritt erleide



Es ist kein Fehler, seine Grenzen auszuprobieren. Irgendwann stellt man auch mal fest: Das war zuviel! Dann läßt man es zukünftig halt etwas ruhiger angehen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2011)

Grenzen pflegen sich anzukündigen...  

Man geht übrigens niemals wirklich _über _seine Grenzen, denn vorher "schalten" Körper und/oder Psyche ab. Das sollte dann aber definitiv das erste und letzte derartige Warnsignal sein. Ich selbst bin 2010 eine Woche nach meinem zweiten Chemozyklus in Offenburg beim Marathon (Kurzdistanz) zehnte geworden. Es war heftig, es war grenzwertig, es war irre. Drei Erholungstage später wusste ich: es musste sein! Ich war stolz auf mich...  

P.S.: Ich bin übrigens kein junger Hüpfer!


----------



## Deleted195907 (28. Januar 2011)

so, jetzt möchte ich auch mal ein wenig "jammern"....
mir ist die ganze Plätzchen- und Glühweindiät im Monat Dezember überhaupt nicht bekommen (sagten zumindest meine Klamotten)
und mein wirklich einziger Vorsatz für dieses Jahr ist: besser und gesünder essen...,
vor allen Dingen - mehr selbst zu kochen, da weiß man halt was drin ist..
Sport mache ich genug - jetzt im Winter mind. 3 x die Woche verschiedenste Traninings im Studio, dazu draußen noch diverse Kilometer, um meine neuen Wanderstiefel einzulaufen-
aber, aber - ich hatte beim Essen STÄNDIG ein schlechtes Gewissen und jetzt
führe ich (ist im "Herren"-Thread nachzulesen) ein Ernährungstagebuch (fddb),
um einfach wieder ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, was kann, was darf und was
soll ich essen...
ich werde dieses Tagebuch nicht ewig führen, aber im Moment ist es mir wirklich
eine große Hilfe auf dem Weg zu bewussterem Essen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2011)

Allein mal eine Woche aufzuschreiben, was ich esse, hat mir im Sommer die Augen geöffnet...


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

....  ich glaube , greenhorn ist noch nicht bereit , sich der sache wirklich zu "stellen" .die "schmerzgrenze" ist anscheinend noch nicht erreicht , sprich - ihr übergewicht stört sie noch nicht  SO  enorm , dass sie eine wirkliche umstellung anstrebt - sprich : anders essen - und zwar gänzlich !!! um 20 kg loszuwerden , darf man nicht mehr sündigen und sich nicht  "nicht im griff" haben , da muss man schon schwerere geschütze auffahren - und konsequent sein .schokolade ist dann einfach ein no goe - und zwar ganz - nicht "ach ja , heute warens ja nur 4 stückchen ... das ist dann  mit dem halben a.... - und bringt nicht wirklich - und vor allem - nicht von dauer - etwas ...-


----------



## Deleted195907 (28. Januar 2011)

.... klar möchte ich auch noch so das eine oder andere Kilo abnehmen, aber in erster Linie geht es mir um gesunde Ernährung und fit zu sein für gaaannnz viele superschöne Radtouren (und Wanderungen).......
und auf dieses Kasteien NACH Touren und den damit verbundenen Heißhungerattacken habe ich definitiv keine Lust mehr...
Spaß an der Bewegung UND gesundes u. maßvolles Essen MUSS einfach möglich sein...
ich mag auch nicht so "technisch" wie die Herren an dieses Thema herangehen.....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....  ich glaube , greenhorn ist noch nicht bereit , sich der sache wirklich zu "stellen" .die "schmerzgrenze" ist anscheinend noch nicht erreicht , sprich - ihr übergewicht stört sie noch nicht  SO  enorm , dass sie eine wirkliche umstellung anstrebt - sprich : anders essen - und zwar gänzlich !!! um 20 kg loszuwerden , darf man nicht mehr sündigen und sich nicht  "nicht im griff" haben , da muss man schon schwerere geschütze auffahren - und konsequent sein .schokolade ist dann einfach ein no goe - und zwar ganz - nicht "ach ja , heute warens ja nur 4 stückchen ... das ist dann  mit dem halben a.... - und bringt nicht wirklich - und vor allem - nicht von dauer - etwas ...-


Anscheinend weißt du nicht wie es ist mit soviel übergewicht rum zu laufen!!Da muss man halt langsam anfangen und nicht solche knall auf fall diäten von einem extrem ins andere denn genau solche aktionen sind bei mir bisher immer nach hinten los gegangen!!
Du scheinst es immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben...ich esse nicht mal hier mal da ,weil ich das nicht kann und deswegen VERZICHTE ICH GANZ AUF SÜßES!!!Vllt ist es ja jetzt bei dir angekommen!
Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft hier auf unterstützung zu treffen die einem an schwachen tagen auch mal mut zusprechen damit man standhaft bleibt aber anscheinend wird man hier gleich abgestempelt...
Und mal ehrlich gesagt wenn du wirklich so standhaft bist und nie was süßes isst dann bin ich der meinung dass du in diesem thread nix verloren hast!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

....nein , anscheinend hast du mich nicht verstanden - ich habe nicht von diät gesprochen - sondern von umstellung ! für immer . nicht mal hier , mal da - mal mehr , mal weniger ....
mut zusprechen hilft nicht . da muss man knallhart sein - mit SICH SELBST !
nein , ich weiss nicht , wie es  ist  , mit 80 kg rumzulaufen - ich wiege 30 weniger . aber ich weiss auch , wie es wäre , wenn ich wahllos essen würde - und nicht darauf achten würde - und nein sagen könnte . wie gesagt , ohne disziplin geht gar nix . und wenn du die nicht auf bringen kannst , willst - musst du halt mit diesem gewicht leben ... das ist nicht böse gemeint , aber es hilft nicht , wenn ein "dicker" dem anderen"dicken" mut macht ---- davon passiert nix .(falsches) essen ist eine sucht - und bei einer sucht muss man mit härte vorgeh´n - nicht mit netten worten . ich hoffe , du kannst dich davon überzeugen .- k. p.s. ja , ich esse auch süsses - lasse aber dann eine mahlzeit ganz ausfallen .-


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Januar 2011)

Verzicht ist immer schwierig. Entweder man tut es aus Überzeugung - dann ist es aber kein Verzicht im Sinne von Einschränkung -, oder weil man überzeugt wird. Verdammt überzeugend können Spiegel sein. Und Kleidergrößen. Und Waagen...  

Wenn ich nicht auf´s Essen achten würde, hätte ich sicher auch bald 80 Kilo. Ich bin leider auch der Typ, der leicht anspeckt, auch wenn ich Sport treibe.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

ja , das meinte ich - es muss aus überzeugung passieren , weil man entweder weiterhin schlank bleiben möchte - oder sich so , wie man ist , nicht mehr seh´n kann . umso mehr "leidensdruck" - umso einfacher fällt der verzicht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (29. Januar 2011)

...so, bei mir ist es ja mal wieder ganz toll.
Hab,- nein hatte, bis *vor *kurzem von meinen 70-71 Kg auf 66,5 Kg abgespeckt.
Fühlte mich sauwohl, es reduzierte sich immer mehr, ganz langsam.
Hab auf nichts verzichtet, nur mehr Sport getrieben.
ABER seit vorgestern steigt der _(böse)_Zeiger der Waage wieder!?!
Und ich habe nicht an Muskelmasse zugelegt, also daher kann es nicht kommen.
ich esse weder mehr, noch mache ich weniger Sport.
Bin jetzt wieder auf 69,5Kg und echt depremiert.

WAS SOLL DAS???

Habe eigentlich gehofft, dass ich es bis April auf 62 Kg schaffe... _seufz_ und nochmal _seufz_....


Es heißt doch man nimmt von Cortison zu, oder?
Nimm seit 1 Wo Cortison Nasenspray (lach)...

LG, die Deprimierte...


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2011)

Ach, ich habe in letzter Zeit auch zugenommen. Zwei Kilo sind´s...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (29. Januar 2011)

Mh ich hab auch einiges wieder zugenommen, allerdings weis ich wovon es kommt.
Aber wenn ich einmal nen Anfang wieder hab gehen die kilos auch wieder runter.
Darf nur keine Weisse Crisp Schokolade mehr kaufen und einige andere Sachen .....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Januar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Darf nur keine Weisse Crisp Schokolade mehr kaufen und einige andere Sachen .....


Mmmhhh...weiße crisp (am liebsten die aus em aldi) dafür könnt ich sterben, ich kann dich gut verstehen 
Einfach standhaft bleiben  bin auch am kämpfen


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Januar 2011)

Bildet Euch doch einfach eine Allergie ein!  
Im Ernst, ich kann überhaupt keine Milchprodukte essen, auf die Bauchkrämpfe und Durchfälle (wie Noro!) kann ich gut verzichten. Und so kann ich cool zusehen, wenn Leute Käsesahnetorten verputzen, während ich Kohldampf schiebe, weil´s nichts anderes gibt. Nicht selten passiert auf Tour...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Januar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bildet Euch doch einfach eine Allergie ein!
> Im Ernst, ich kann überhaupt keine Milchprodukte essen, auf die Bauchkrämpfe und Durchfälle (wie Noro!) kann ich gut verzichten. Und so kann ich cool zusehen, wenn Leute Käsesahnetorten verputzen, während ich Kohldampf schiebe, weil´s nichts anderes gibt. Nicht selten passiert auf Tour...



Mh gute Idee!
Allerdings mag ich eh nicht wirklich gerne Torten  und die mit viel Sahne vertrag ich in der Hinsicht zum Glück auch nicht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Januar 2011)

Frau Soehnle ist tot! Freut mich das nun? Hm...  Auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Principiante (30. Januar 2011)

Denk grad drüber nach, ob das was nützt:



_...hat jemand von Euch schon mal probiert, Eure Waage mit neuen Batterien zu bestechen? _

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt zwei Waagen und glaube heute der rechten, denn die hat 200 Gramm weniger angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (31. Januar 2011)

...auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Jule (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!


Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> ...aber - ich hatte beim Essen STÄNDIG ein schlechtes Gewissen und jetzt führe ich (ist im "Herren"-Thread nachzulesen) ein Ernährungstagebuch (fddb),
> um einfach wieder ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, was kann, was darf und was
> soll ich essen...
> ich werde dieses Tagebuch nicht ewig führen, aber im Moment ist es mir wirklich
> eine große Hilfe auf dem Weg zu bewussterem Essen....


 
So ein Ernährungstagebuch habe ich auch mal ca. 1 Jahr lang geführt. In dieser Zeit habe ich von ca. 84 auf 68 Kilo (bei 1,76m) abgespeckt.
Bis heute kann ich dieses Gewicht (bis auf diese kleinen Winterspeck-Ausreißer ) ganz gut halten.


@greenhorn-biker: Ehrgeiz und Disziplin sind gut und sehr wichtig, aber zu viel davon kann sich wieder negativ auswirken. Man sollte halt auch nicht zuuu streng mit sich sein, ich weiß, das mit dem "Mittelmaß" ist schwierig.

Meine Tipps:
Mache 3-4x in der Woche Sport. Verabrede dich am besten mit Freunden zum Sport. Mit festen Terminen in der Woche. Vielleicht mit einer Freundin, die einen ähnlichen Fitness-Stand hat wie du. Dann übertreibt man's am Anfang auch nicht so und man macht regelmäßig Sport. Ich hab' damals neben dem Mountainbiken mit Laufen angefangen, der Fettkiller! 
Wichtig: Der Sport muß Spaß machen!!

Führe ein Tagebuch und mach' es zu deinem täglichen Begleiter. Trage ein, was du magst: das tägliche Essen, die Sporteinheiten, ab und an das Gewicht und z.B. das Befinden.
ABER: Auch für "kleine Sünden" sollte es hier eine Zeile geben. Es tut zwar weh hier das Stückchen Kuchen eintragen zu müssen, aber man darf auch nicht zu streng mit sich selber sein.
Finde einen Weg, der sich auf Dauer gut anfühlt!

Baue Bewegung in den Alltag ein. Ich habe z.B. das Glück, daß ich in der Stadt komplett ohne Auto auskomme. Ich erledige alles mit'm Stadtrad oder zu Fuß.

Suche dir immer wieder neue Motivation: Sei's die neue etwas zu klein gekaufte Hose oder was auch immer.
Ich werd' mir z.B. für meine Weihnachts-Speck-Reste meine Renn-Anmeldungen für dieses Jahr an den Kühlschrank kleben. 

Ich war früher immer leicht übergewichtig. Hätte man mir damals mal genau erklärt, daß das mit dem Abnehmen überhaupt kein Hexenwerk ist, hätte ich das schon viel früher hinbekommen. Ich hab' immer nur diesen riesigen Berg vor mir gesehen.

So eine Abnahme kann auch was Tolles sein: Man hat ein Ziel vor Augen! 
Viel Erfolg!!

Jule


----------



## Jule (31. Januar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwei Waagen und glaube heute der rechten, denn die hat 200 Gramm weniger angezeigt.


Ich hab' vor kurzem den perfekten Platz für meine Waage mit Hantelscheiben ermittelt. 
Im Schlafzimmer funktioniert sie super, im Bad bin ich 1 Kilo schwerer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Januar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> im Bad bin ich 1 Kilo schwerer.







Es scheint unvorstellbar, sagen wir, 10 Kilo abzunehmen. Aber ein Kilo geht. Und dann noch eines. Und noch eines. Und dann ist man angefixt...


----------



## velo1981 (31. Januar 2011)

boah ich könnt mich gerade in Süßkram reinsetzen...und ein bisschen krank bin ich auch, von wegen kein Appetit...nur kein Sport...

Ich kann mich bestimmt zu meinem 30. rollen  Wie kann ein Mensch nur so verfressen sein?


----------



## Deleted195907 (1. Februar 2011)

@Jule 
dankefür Deine aufmunternden Worte.....
dieses Ernährungstagebuch ist wirklich eine tolle Sache - von den richtigen Dingen kann ich sooo viel Essen und muss wirklich nicht hungern - auch kleine Sünden sind erlaubt, dann fällt halt das Abendessen ein wenig schmaler aus oder das Sportprogramm wird ausgedehnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (1. Februar 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich bestimmt zu meinem 30. rollen


Das glaube ich dir nicht, dafür kenn' ich dich zu gut in 3D. 
Gute Besserung! 

@Schwindelfrei: Gern geschehen. 
Für das supergute Gefühl normalgewichtig zu sein, würde ich den Weg jederzeit wieder so gehen. Es lohnt sich! 
Hau rein!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

@jule : denke schon , dass man recht hart zu sich sein muss- sonst nimmt man 1 kg ab - und dann gibts bei der freundin kuchen , man "will ja nicht zu streng zu sich sein" - und schon hat man 2 tage später wieder 2 kg drauf . wenn man dauerhaft was erreichen will , geht es nur mit härte - meine meinung . nimmt man es aber eigentlich gar nicht so genau und denkt : ich würde zwar gern ... kg weniger wiegen - aber das reicht auch noch , wenn ich es mitte des jahres  tu `.. dann kann man natürlich relaxt an die sache rangeh´n ..


----------



## swe68 (1. Februar 2011)

zuviel Härte führt aber zu massiven Fressattacken und einer anschließenden Aufgabe aus  Frust, weil man ja eh zu schwach ist.
Dann lieber langsamer abnehmen, bzw. auch mal zwischendurch 1-2 kg zuviel haben.
Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres auch rein gefühlt zuviel gewogen. Na und? Habe zwischendurch ein paar Tage diszipliniert, also normal, gegessen, jetzt ist alles wieder ok.


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

...bei 1,2 - oder auch 5 kg ist das ja auch kein ding - aber es ging - soweit ich mich erinnere - um ca. 20 kg ... da sieht die sache mit der disziplin schon anders aus ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2011)

Ich schwanke auch immer um ein, zwei Kilo, allein schon zyklusabhängig. Aber ich habe eine absolute Obergrenze, die ich nicht überschreite. Vor dieser schellen dann schon einige Alarmglocken...  

Bei mir sind es klare "Anspecker", auf die man gut verzichten kann: Semmeln, Brot, Nudeln, Kartoffeln etc. Satt werde ich mit Salat und Gemüse auch - und ich kann Unmassen davon essen, bis ich platze. Dabei abzunehmen ist ein gutes Gefühl!  

Ein Fehler, der oft gemacht wird: Man schränkt sich beim Fett ein und kauft Light-Produkte. Die aber haben Zucker... - und er ist nicht nur ungesund, sondern macht auch dick, viel mehr als Fette (wenn´s gute Fette sind). Dazu summieren sich die ganzen Nebenprodukte zu erklecklichen Kalorienzahlen. Am Schlimmsten finde ich leere Kalorien, die einfach nichts bringen außer eine dicke Wampe. Weißbrot zum Beispiel. 

Ich hab´s schon mal geschrieben: Würde ich mich futtern lassen, was und wieviel ich will, hätte ich vermutlich annähernd 90 Kilo. Ich bin ein stattlicher Brocken trotzdem ich mein Idealgewicht habe. Ist halt so, muss ich akzeptieren. Würde ich mich zum Bergfloh kasteien, wäre ich ständig hungrig, saft- und kraftlos und zickig. Auch das gilt es zu bedenken bei allem Frust über Zahlen, die einem die Waage um die Ohren haut. Bei mir sind es im Moment auch winterspeckige knapp-unter-siebzig, mein Kampfgewicht beträgt 68 Kilo bei 173 cm Körpergröße. Klingt nicht wirklich schlank und braucht leider auch Kleidergröße 40...


----------



## Deleted195907 (1. Februar 2011)

@bergradlerin
so - dazu muss ich jetzt mal meinen "Senf" abgeben...
ich finde es gut, aufs Gewicht zu achten und nicht komplett zu entgleisen -
aber, aber - das reine Gewicht sagt doch überhaupt nichts über Fitness, Wohlgefühl, Attraktivität, Ausstrahlung etc aus..
in meinem Sportstudio gibts eine Dame, die ist JEDEN (!!!!) Tag ca. 1,5 Std. auf dem Ergometer - in ihren Sportklamotten sieht sie zwar recht schlank aus - aber ausgezogen (ich sehe sie ja oft in der Dusche) gruselts mich... sie hat überhaupt nichts Weibliches mehr und zu den ganzen Knochen auch noch ein total faltiges Hinterteil.... (--> nicht, dass ihr jetzt denkt ich stehe auf Frauen !!!)
NEIN - so möchte ich definitiv NICHT aussehen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> @bergradlerin
> so - dazu muss ich jetzt mal meinen "Senf" abgeben...
> ich finde es gut, aufs Gewicht zu achten und nicht komplett zu entgleisen - aber, aber - das reine Gewicht sagt doch überhaupt nichts über Fitness, Wohlgefühl, Attraktivität, Ausstrahlung etc aus..




So isses!  




> (--> nicht, dass ihr jetzt denkt ich stehe auf Frauen !!!)




Nein, nein! Keine Angst.  




> NEIN - so möchte ich definitiv NICHT aussehen...




Ich auch nicht. Never ever! Oft aber kommt dieses Faltige daher, weil frau mal etwas runder war und dann schnell viel abgenommen hat. Das ist häufig fatal, wenn frau dann auch noch dieses gewisse Alter hat, bei dem sich die Haut eben nicht mehr strafft...


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

schlaffe ärsche mag ich auch nicht !!! und ich steh´auf frauen ! 

..ich mag es lieber zu dünn , als zu dick .....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2011)

Wer mag die schon? Ob so rum oder anders rum oder beides oder gar nix: schöne Körper schaut wohl jeder gern an!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

jepp !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (1. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> ... sie hat überhaupt nichts Weibliches mehr und zu den ganzen Knochen auch noch ein total faltiges Hinterteil...



Wie hieß es noch so schön in einem Buch über's Radfahren, das ich letztens gelesen habe..."freudlos fettfreie Oberkörper".


----------



## Jule (1. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @jule : denke schon , dass man recht hart zu sich sein muss- sonst nimmt man 1 kg ab - und dann gibts bei der freundin kuchen , man "will ja nicht zu streng zu sich sein" - und schon hat man 2 tage später wieder 2 kg drauf . wenn man dauerhaft was erreichen will , geht es nur mit härte - meine meinung . nimmt man es aber eigentlich gar nicht so genau und denkt : ich würde zwar gern ... kg weniger wiegen - aber das reicht auch noch , wenn ich es mitte des jahres  tu `.. dann kann man natürlich relaxt an die sache rangeh´n ..


Ich kann deine Einstellung dazu schon nachvollziehen.
Letztendlich ist das Durchhalten dann aber eine Charakterfrage. Bei komplettem Verzicht brechen wahrscheinlich 90% ab, verfallen in eine Fressattacke und sind danach noch viel frustrierter.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (1. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das Durchhalten dann aber eine Charakterfrage. Bei komplettem Verzicht brechen wahrscheinlich 90% ab, verfallen in eine Fressattacke und sind danach noch viel frustrierter.


 
Genauso wäre es bei mir.

Ich denke aber Jeder muss für sich rausfinden wie er am Besten klar kommt.
Der Eine kann am Besten hart zu sich sein und der Nächste schafft es mit "Alles in Maßen".

Aber ich finde es gut sich mit anderen auszutauschen und sich Tipps zuholen.
Vielleicht findet man so sogar die persönliche ultimative Art um sein Gewicht dauerhaft zu reduzieren.


----------



## Rohr (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## alet08 (1. Februar 2011)

Mist! Jetzt habe ich doch glatt den besten Einstieg in eine Unterhaltung, den es für´n Kerl geben kann, verpaßt 

Alex

PS.: Frauen sollen doch bitte auch weiblich aussehen, nicht daß ich meinen ´Fütterreflex´ bekomme...


----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2011)

....was ist bei dir weiblich - un d was fett ??? ist immer eine definitionssache , gell !!ausserdem soll die frau ja in erster linie SICH gefallen , nicht dir ..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Februar 2011)

Ich finde, dass man nicht vergessen darf, dass essen ja auch eine soziale Komponente hat, daher ist für mich dann eher fdh das beste oder mal auf eine Mahlzeit ganz zu verzichten. Bevor ich mir jetzt auferlege, nie wieder ein Eis zu essen, ess ich doch lieber nur 1 Kugel oder ein gemsichtes Eis ohne Sahne, bevor ich den anderen hinter einem Glas Mineralwasser zusehe, wie sie den dicken Eisbecher vernichten. Das führt dann echt zu Frust! Und bevor ich auf die Hütteneinkehr verzichte, schau ich doch lieber, dass ich mir mit ner Freundin einen Kaiserschmarrn teilen kann (mein Mann mag leider keinen :-( )
@ Bergradlerin: Was ist denn jetzt an Größe 40 so verkehrt? Bissl Arsch darf eine Frau doch in der Hose haben, oder? Übrigens hat Tom Wolfe in seinem Roman "Im Fegefeuer der Eitelkeiten" die ausgezehrten Damen im besten Alter "Röntgenbilder" genannt, das finde ich unheimlich treffend. Und ich möchte auch nicht so aussehen! (Wobei da auch nicht wirklich Gefahr besteht ;-))


----------



## swe68 (2. Februar 2011)

An Größe 40 ist nur dann was verkehrt, wenn frau sich damit nicht wohlfühlt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Das Gemeine ist, dass gegen 38 meine breiten Hüften sprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie hat jeder so seine Stelle die sich einfach nicht in die "Norm" pressen lassen will.... 

Hacken wir es doch einfach unter Individualität ab anstatt uns von irgendwelchen "Idealen" tyrannisieren zu lassen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

60 - 90 - 60. Oder war´s andersrum?


----------



## tombrider (2. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für 24-36-48. Und natürlich 11-36...


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Nix da! *2-fach!*


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Also bei Männern bin ich für 99 - 1 000 000 - 42


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

99 Jahre, Millionär, 42 Tage Restlebenszeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Nö, 42 Fieber


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Aber hoffentlich mit Testament!


----------



## tombrider (2. Februar 2011)

Schnell heiraten reicht.


----------



## Deleted195907 (2. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das Gemeine ist, dass gegen 38 meine breiten Hüften sprechen...



.... das nennt man gebärfreudiges Becken (.... lach) - ich weiß,
wovon ich rede......


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> .... das nennt man gebärfreudiges Becken (.... lach) - ich weiß,
> wovon ich rede......




Wenn Du da ein 4 Kilokind durchpressen musst ist das auch nicht mehr gebährfreudig


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kilo ?????????????????


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich sind nicht die vier Kilo das Problem, sondern die Köpfgröße, oder?


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

Kopfumfang war 39,5 cm und Schulterumfang war irgendwas mit 40 cm. Ich sag Euch.....

Und heute fährt er ein Canyon Nerve XC , der Vierkilobomber


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Was wiegt der Kleine denn heute?


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

...das würd´mich auch mal interessieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Februar 2011)

12 Jahre, 30 Kilo

Er ist heute dünn und zäh ohne Ende


----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2011)

gut - oft werden ja schon im kleinkindalter die fettzellen angelegt - und die kinder haben ewig probleme damit ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Februar 2011)

Apropos Fettzellen: Warum siedeln die sich mit fortschreitendem Alter eigentlich vorrangig am Bauch an?


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Februar 2011)

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch die Schwerkraft.
Mache ich Kopfstand, dann sehe ich wieder fast aus wie 20


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gut - oft werden ja schon im kleinkindalter die fettzellen angelegt - und die kinder haben ewig probleme damit ...



Ich glaube das ist auch genetisch bedingt... meine Kinder waren beide als Kind rund! Sie wogen beide 4 Kilo bei der Geburt und waren mit 6 Monaten so rund das sie Probleme hatten sich zu drehen. Zu essen/trinken gab es bis dahin nur Muttermilch.

Heute sind beide rappel dürr... aber zäh, von Statur und Konstitution Ausdauersportler und Leichtathleten.



> Apropos Fettzellen: Warum siedeln die sich mit fortschreitendem Alter eigentlich vorrangig am Bauch an?



Das ist das einzige was bei mir noch einigermaßen in Form ist, der quasi nicht vorhandene Bauch, dafür sammelt es sich bei mir an A**** und Oberschenkeln.... Kommt schon fast an ein Kutscherpferd


----------



## Deleted195907 (3. Februar 2011)

da fällt mir eine heftige Pilates-Stunde ein, in der die Trainerin irgendwann sagte: "so und jetzt möchte sich der Bauch nach außen drücken".... und eine "Leidensgenossin" prompt erwiderte: "und er tut es auch...." --> großes Gelächter in der Runde.......


----------



## blutbuche (3. Februar 2011)

.... naja , solange man es noch mit humor nehmen kann , is doch gut ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... naja , solange man es noch mit humor nehmen kann , is doch gut ...



Mit Humor?! Mit Psychopharmaka!


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

na , schwindelfrei trägts doch mit humor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted195907 (4. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> na , schwindelfrei trägts doch mit humor ...




kleiner Hinweis: das war nicht mein Bauch, der sich da nach aussen drücken wollte....

und ich würde weder Psychopharmaka noch einen Chirurgen an meinen Körper lassen

außerdem: "ärgern macht hässlich" habe ich gerade gelesen - dann doch lieber versuchen, es mit gaaaanz viel Humor zu nehmen


----------



## mystik-1 (4. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> dann doch lieber versuchen, es mit gaaaanz viel Humor zu nehmen



Gibt aber LachFALTEN. Falten sind nicht immer hübsch, lenken aber manchmal vom Rest ab^^
 An den Augen sehe ich schon aus wie eine Ziehharmonika. Entweder nicht mehr mit Humor nehmen oder schnell Botox holen


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

...falten sind altersmässig normal - dick sein , nicht . weder als kind , noch als erwachsener ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2011)

Hey, lies mal den Eingangspost! Du kriegst gleich Threadverbot hier!


----------



## blutbuche (4. Februar 2011)

gut , dies´ist mein letzter beitrag zu dem thema ... 
ich verstehe nur  nicht , warum man sich in einem fred darüber  ausweint , dass  man angeblich  ja  soooo unzufrieden mit seiner figur ist und dann auf teufel komm raus argumente findet , warum man daran aber nix ändern kann oder will.---- da  ist  man zu undiszipliniert (ich esse aber so gern schoki ...) , oder zu faul (lieg lieber auf dem sofa , statt mich zu bewegen ) - oder es ist genetisch bedingt - oder man hat  wassereinlagerungen ... ... oder der freund findet kurven ja gar nicht so schlecht - oder man  war ja immerhin schon mal schwanger , oder diäten haben ja eh einen jojo -effekt .. da s sind nur einige wenige "ausreden"  .wenn alle denn so zufrieden mit sich sind , warum schreiben sie dann hier , sie wären gern schlank ??? man muss sich schon entscheiden ? schoki , faul  etc. und dick . oder essensumstellung , bewegung und disziplin - und schlank . eigentlich ein ganz einfaches rezept ... jammern und es nicht ändern , hat bekanntlich noch keinem geholfen ... und dabei red´ich nict von : naja , da ess´ich halt mal ´n bisschen weniger schokolade ... 
aber egal - ich lass´das jetzt - führt eh (leider) zu nichts . schönes weekend - k.


----------



## mystik-1 (4. Februar 2011)

Es gibt nunmal Leute, die aus etlichen Gründen es nunmal nicht schaffen u.a. ihr Gewicht alleine zu reduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2011)

Tja, Kati... Dazu sagt man bei uns in Bayern: "Ja mei. ´s is´ wia´s is´."  

Wenn alle Ziele und Wünsche einfach zu erreichen wären, hätten wir ja bald keine mehr. Wäre auch blöd, oder?  

Übrigens bin ich gerade in Sportpsychologie beim Thema Motivation. Interessant, es gibt zwei Arten von in der Persönlichkeit verankerten: das Streben nach Erfolg und das Vermeiden von Misserfolg. Die jeweiligen Zielsetzungen sind aufschlussreich: Erstere setzen sich mittlere Ziele, die nicht einfach, aber doch erreichbar erscheinen, dabei anspruchsvoll und herausfordernd sind und den Wert des Erfolgs hoch schätzen. Misserfolgsvermeidungstypen dagegen setzen sich sehr leicht erreichbare Ziele, um garantiert Erfolg zu haben - oder überhaupt nicht zu schaffende Ziele, die unter keinen Umständen erreichbar sind. Was dann ja eine gute Erklärung für Scheitern ist... Wie gesagt, man kann´s selbst kaum beeinflussen, in der Regel (außer als Psychologe oder Sportwissenschaftler) weiß man es ja nicht einmal, dass es so ist. Ich bin übrigens der Ehrgeizling...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Februar 2011)

aha, ich bin ja eher so ein "Misserfolgsvermeidungstyp", habe aber gerade einen Entschluss gefasst (der Radfahren im Urlaub betrifft) der mich jetzt schlagartig zu einem Ehrgeizling machen wird (hoffe ich)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gut , dies´ist mein letzter beitrag zu dem thema ...
> ich verstehe nur  nicht , warum man sich in einem fred darüber  ausweint , dass  man angeblich  ja  soooo unzufrieden mit seiner figur ist und dann auf teufel komm raus argumente findet , warum man daran aber nix ändern kann oder will.---- da  ist  man zu undiszipliniert (ich esse aber so gern schoki ...) , oder zu faul (lieg lieber auf dem sofa , statt mich zu bewegen ) - oder es ist genetisch bedingt - oder man hat  wassereinlagerungen ... ... oder der freund findet kurven ja gar nicht so schlecht - oder man  war ja immerhin schon mal schwanger , oder diäten haben ja eh einen jojo -effekt .. da s sind nur einige wenige "ausreden"  .wenn alle denn so zufrieden mit sich sind , warum schreiben sie dann hier , sie wären gern schlank ??? man muss sich schon entscheiden ? schoki , faul  etc. und dick . oder essensumstellung , bewegung und disziplin - und schlank . eigentlich ein ganz einfaches rezept ... jammern und es nicht ändern , hat bekanntlich noch keinem geholfen ... und dabei red´ich nict von : naja , da ess´ich halt mal ´n bisschen weniger schokolade ...
> aber egal - ich lass´das jetzt - führt eh (leider) zu nichts . schönes weekend - k.



Sorry, aber das ist ziemliches Schubladendenken und hilft den Betroffenen keineswegs.


----------



## swe68 (5. Februar 2011)

Kati, keine der hier Anwesenden tut nichts, um das Gewicht zu reduzieren. Jede muss ihren Weg finden und Willenskraft alleine hilft nicht immer und schon gar nicht dauerhaft weiter.

@ Bergradlerin
In welche sportpsychologische Schublade passe ich dann?
Ich habe Angst vorm Ziel, das heißt, ich könnte kurz vorher umdrehen, um vermeintlich einen Mißerfolg zu vermeiden. Ich rede mir dann ein, dass ich es ja gar nicht haben will. 
Ist besonders albern beim Bergsteigen. Ich werde für Anwesende zur Nervensäge.  Kurz vorm Gipfel packt es mich dann wieder. 
Aber es hat sich schon gebessert. Es klappt seltsamerweise ganz gut, wenn ich mich selber beschimpfe, weil ich aufgeben will.


----------



## jjules (5. Februar 2011)

> Es klappt seltsamerweise ganz gut, wenn ich mich selber beschimpfe, weil ich aufgeben will.



Wenn's mal schwierig wird greif ich auch zum Selbstgespräch.. nicht immer laut, manchmal aber doch.
Allerdings ist es bei mir doch positiv formuliert.. bei mir funktioniert's z.B. bei technisch schwierigen Sachen gut mir zu sagen: "Das geht schon, das ist ganz einfach, locker bleiben, ..."

Wenn ich unmotiviert oder müde auf 'ner Tour bin ist es meist Motivation genug "wieder nach Hause" zu kommen... schließlich steht man irgendwo auf der Strecke... da will man ja auch nicht bleiben..

Schönen Gruß


----------



## anne waffel (5. Februar 2011)

jahrelang habe ich immer ein wenig mit meinem Gewicht gekämpft. Ich war nicht wirklich übergewichtig (Höchstgewicht 73kg bei 174cm Länge). Dennoch fühlte ich mich nicht wohl. Bevor ich mit dem Rauchen aufhörte, habe ich nämlich jahrelang immer unter 60kg gewogen (und das, ohne überhaupt darauf zu achten, was ich esse). Hinzu kam der normale Alterungsprozess + Schwerkraft.
Von diesen 73kg habe ich mich während meiner Nikotinpause mühsam auf um die 64-68kg heruntergearbeitet. Und es war leider immer mit Verzicht verbunden. Dieses Gewicht konnte ich halten aber Ausrutscher wie die geliebte Currywurst waren leider gestrichen. 

Nun der Hammer: Ich habe nach 9 Jahren Nikotinabstinenz wieder angefangen zu rauchen und innerhalb von nur 2 Monaten war ich bei einem Gewicht von um die 60kg. Dabei habe ich gefressen wie ein Scheunendrescher (wirklich: Ich habe wieder alle Hemmungen fallenlassen, Currywurst, Cola, Schoki, fette Essen...) Natürlich habe ich das Rauchen NICHT wieder angefangen, um abzunehmen.
Tja, was nun? Selbstverständlich möchte ich das Rauchen wieder drangeben. Mehr Lebensqualität, gut für die Gesundheit und den Geldbeutel - habe aber keine Lust auf 12-17kg plus. Glaubt mir - als ich damals aufhörte zu rauchen, habe ich NICHT mehr gegessen, als vor dem Entzug und hatte ruckzuck 15kg mehr auf den Rippen. 
Ohnehin klingt das gerade, als würde ich mich jetzt ausschließlich ungesund ernähren - das ist aber nicht der Fall. Ich versuche zum Beispiel am Abend auf die Zufuhr von Kohlehydraten zu verzichten, esse viel Obst und Gemüse, Fisch, Geflügel und mageres Fleisch.
Was nun - wie gehe ich es an? Versuche ich schon vor dem Nikotinentzug meine Ernährung wieder gänzlich umzustellen? 
Mein Stoffwechsel scheint sehr extrem auf Nikotin zu reagieren...

Anne...Kippe


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2011)

@swe : ... ich glaube , es hilft NUR willenskraft . aber egal - ich halt´mich da jetzt raus .- greez  k.


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin
> In welche sportpsychologische Schublade passe ich dann?
> Ich habe Angst vorm Ziel, das heißt, ich könnte kurz vorher umdrehen, um vermeintlich einen Mißerfolg zu vermeiden. Ich rede mir dann ein, dass ich es ja gar nicht haben will.
> Ist besonders albern beim Bergsteigen. Ich werde für Anwesende zur Nervensäge.  Kurz vorm Gipfel packt es mich dann wieder.
> Aber es hat sich schon gebessert. Es klappt seltsamerweise ganz gut, wenn ich mich selber beschimpfe, weil ich aufgeben will.



Tja...  

Unqualifizierte Ferndiagnose ohne eigentlich erforderliche Analyse: Misserfolgsvermeider! Sobald Du erkennst, dass Du den "Gipfel" erreichen kannst, dann winkt der Sieg gegen Dich. Und damit hast Du den Misserfolg vermieden. Und Deinen Erfolg erzielt...    Misserfolgsvermeider sind übrigens meist sehr gute Teamplayer!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ich glaube , es hilft NUR willenskraft.



Tja, woher nehmen und nicht stehlen?


----------



## swe68 (5. Februar 2011)

Danke  Interessante (plausible!) Sichtweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2011)

hmmm- willenskraft dürfte eine charaktersache sein .... oder ???


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Februar 2011)

Das mit der einen Willenskraft ist teilweise aber echt Blödsinn.

Ich zbsp muß leider starke Medikamente nehmen, die zum Teil richtige Dickmacher sind. Drei Monate lange habe ich einmal Zyprexa genommen. Die 15 Kilo waren wie nichts drauf. Ich habe dann die Bremse gezogen und mich umstellen lassen, aber habe über ein Jahr gebraucht bis das wieder runter war.

Seit letzten Februar nehme ich wieder was, das als rechter Dickmacher bekannt ist. Mit sehr viel Kampf und Verzicht kann ich mühevoll mein Gewicht halten. Ich achte wirklich sehr auf meine Ernährung und kaufe zBsp absolut keinen Süßkram, mache 2-3 mal die Woche Sport, aber der Zeiger der Waage geht absolut nicht runter. 

Also an fehlender Willenskraft liegt es absolut nicht.


----------



## swe68 (6. Februar 2011)

Willenskraft alleine kann durch Rückschläge (welcher Art auch immer) stark zermürbt werden. Zum Beispiel durch gesundheitliche Probleme.

@ Anne
Ich habe vor 11.5 Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und lediglich ca. 3 kg zugenommen. Ich habe gleichzeitig mit intensiverem Ausdauersport angefangen.
OK, Sport dürfte bei Dir nicht das Problem sein, aber überlege doch mal, ob Du in den Nichtraucher-Zeiten irgendetwas anderes an Deinem (nicht nur Eß-)Verhalten geändert hast.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Februar 2011)

also das mit dem abnehmen ist so eine Sache. 
Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal viele Kilos mehr, hab dann mit WW ca. 25 kilo in 6 Monaten abgenommen.

Und je nachdem wie ich mich daran halte kann ich es auch halten, die letzten Monate hab ich viel gegessen was man nicht essen sollte. Na ja ein paar Kilos sind es mehr, aber bei weitem nicht so wie früher. Habe allerdings keine Waage, kann nur nach Klamotten bzw. Aussehen gehen.

Will jetzt wieder einsteigen mal schaun was ich genau esse, allerdings habe ich schon damals mir keinen Kopf gemacht wenn ein Wochenende mit feiern oder was angesagt war, dann war das einfach so und gut. Auf alles verzichten geht nicht auf die dauer, dann bekomme ich nur Heißhunger darauf  siehe Schoki.

Allerdings muss ich sagen hab ich damals alles ohne Sport abgenommen, bei Sport mehr Hunger und dann kommt so der gedanke, na du kannst ja das hast du dir verdient.

So jetzt muss ich aber im Moment Medis nehmen, Betablocker und die sollen ja dick machen, na da muss ich nochmal mit meinem Doc reden, da geht sicher was anderes.

Also der Wille muss da sein, allerdings muss noch vieles andere passen, die sonst alles erschweren oder behindern, auch wenn man daran oftmals nicht denkt sind es meist nur kleinigkeiten die Behindern.

lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hmmm- willenskraft dürfte eine charaktersache sein .... oder ???



Charaktersache? Puh, das wertet aber die meisten Menschen gewaltig ab... Ich sag´s mal so: Was machst Du denn beruflich? Gäbe es denn nichts, was Du - ganz insgeheim - statt dessen wollen würdest? Ich zum Beispiel wäre gern Astrophysikerin. Am Willen wäre es nicht gescheitert, aber am Können, vor allem an Mathematik...

Und: Wille? Etwa "freier" Wille? Die Psychologie wie auch die Philosophie sind sich mittlerweile mit den Physiologen einig, dass es keinen freien Willen gibt, sondern nur Determination. Das ist empirisch nachgewiesen z.B. auch mittels fMRT.

Das mit der Leistungsmotivation füllt (natürlich) ganze Bücher. Wikipedia hat einen Überblick parat.

Ein Problem ist, denke ich, das Verständnis um die Nährwerte. Das einzige, was ich als "Diät" wirklich gelten lasse, ist Trennkost. Sie geht wenigstens darauf ein, dass KH kombiniert mit Fett (also z.B. Schweinshaxn mit Knödel oder Kässpatzn) den Insulinspiegel hochjagen und das Insulin dann auf den Weg schicken, die Fettzellen aufnahmebereit zu machen... Also genau das, was wir uns nicht wünschen. Eiweiß plus KH dagegen "verbrennt". Man sollte sich immer sattessen, aber das Denken dabei nicht vergessen. Eigentlich wäre es einfach...


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag: KH und Zucker machen abhängig! Ein "kalter Entzug" tut not... Ich hab´s nie geglaubt, aber im letzten Sommer genau das durchgemacht. Vom KH-Süchtling zum Eiweißfresser! Ergab ein Minus auf der Waage zwischen 8 und 9 Kilo!    (zugegeben, auch ich hatte eine Medikamentenumstellung...)


----------



## blutbuche (6. Februar 2011)

...ich rede nicht von leuten , die medis nehmen müsen , die zu gewichtszunahme führen oder von menopause , rauchen  aufhören , was den stoffwechsel durcheinanderbringt etc. - is doch klar ... nur von welchen , die falsches essverhalten und bewegungsverhalten an den tag legen - und dann jammern .- das sind nämlich punkte , die nur mit willen und disziplin erreichbar sind . wenn man schwach wird -muss man die konsequenz halt tragen - indem man 2 mühsam abgenommene kg  in nullkommanix wieder drauf hat ...


----------



## anne waffel (6. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nachtrag: KH und Zucker machen abhängig!



Man kann es am eigenen Leib erfahren. Verzichtet man einmal am Tag auf Kohlehydrate (Kartoffeln, Nudeln, Brot und andere Mehlprodukte) zu einem Essen (beschränkt sich also auf Fleisch/Fisch/Geflügel und Gemüse/Salat) gibt es auch keinen gesteigerten Appetit auf einen Nachtisch oder ein paar Kekse direkt nach dem Essen.
Mit Trennkost habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht, aber auch mit WW (weil es so wunderbar bewusst macht, was man so unnütz in sich aufnimmt - beispielsweise entspricht *ein* Croissant (8 Punkte) *vier* normalen Brötchen (2Punkte))

Anne...Trennung


----------



## blutbuche (6. Februar 2011)

eine arbeitskollegin hat mit WW relativ "schmerzfrei" 20 kg !!! abgenommen .aber sie muss sich halt das leben lang daran halten , weiterhin nach dem ww plan zu essen , sonst ist ganz schnell wieder alles drauf .-aber sie sagt , sie sei zufrieden , mit der art des abnehmens bzw. gewichthaltens !ausserdem fand sie den druck recht gut , dass bei den zusammenkünften gewogen wurde und über misserfolge(oder erfolge ) geredet wurde .   denke , druck ist okay - von wegen der willenskraft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (6. Februar 2011)

abnehmen geht einfach, aber das gewicht dauerhaft zu halten, ist da schon etwas schwieriger. da geht´s dann ans eingemachte... verhaltens-, verhältnisprävention und ernährungsumstellung sind hier die stichwörter. ich sage unseren "kunden" immer, dass sie ihren inneren schweinehund mit der besten freundin bekannt machen sollen, zusammen ist es leichter. ausserdem ist viel einfacher, wenn man sich in einem sportlichen sozialen umfeld bewegt, das sich dann auch noch einigermaßen gesund ernährt, nach dem motto: mit gehangen, mit gefangen. wichtig ist auch, dass man sich nicht zu hohe ziele steckt, nach kurzer zeit merkt man sonst, dass man das ziel eh nicht erreichen kann und dann verfällt man wieder ins alte verhalten. realistisch sind übrigens 0.5-1 kg pro woche (hängt  vom ausgangsgewicht ab), also keine crash-diäten! 
so, jetzt noch ein letztes: frauen, die ein ganz leichtes übergewicht haben und sich regelmäßig bewegen sind übrigens viel gesünder im alter, als so hungerhaken, da der körper im notfall (krankheit, stress) noch ein paar reserven hat.


----------



## skycrawler (6. Februar 2011)

ich denke ich werd es mal damit probieren mir ein Ziel zu setzen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt. Hab Ende 2009 einfach mal so 12kg abgenommen ohne Sport oder Diät. Hab das Gewicht auch gut gehalten bis zur letzten Adventszeit, habe da und im anschließneden langen Urlaub 6-7kg zugenommen. Davon sind zum Glück 3kg wieder weg aber ich hBS mit dem Durchhaltevermögen und dem Verzicht was Süßes angeht nicht so 
Also setz ich mir einfach als Ziel die Hochzeit meines Bruders im Mai und möchte bis dahin mindestens um die 65kg sein, denke mal das ist mit Sport und relativ ausgewogener Ernährung zu schaffen 
Achja aktuell sinds 72kg


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Februar 2011)

Ich will gleich mal ein Ausrufezeichen setzen:

Sport ist natürlich gut und richtig, wenn man abnehmen will. Aber! Nach dem Sport hat frau häufig Hunger... Und dann haut frau sich Nudeln rein, weil der Körper danach zu verlangen scheint - und weil frau "es sich schließlich verdient hat". Fatal.

Unmittelbar nach dem Sport (aber vorsicht: echtem, forderndem Sport, also nicht nach dem ein- bis zweistündigen GA1- oder GA2-Töurchen oder Zirkeltraining im Studio!) sind Eiweiß und KH die perfekte Kombination, um aufzutanken, was der Körper jetzt braucht. Ein Eiweißshake ist natürlich perfekt, weil er Aminosäuren beinhaltet.

Und immer schön die Bilanz im Auge behalten - und nicht den Polar, der einem weis machen will, dass man nach einer Stunde Radeln 1.000 Kcal verbraucht hat! Das wäre schön...


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und immer schön die Bilanz im Auge behalten - und nicht den Polar, der einem weis machen will, dass man nach einer Stunde Radeln 1.000 Kcal verbraucht hat! Das wäre schön...


Ist das so? Sind die Werte sooo unrealistisch? Hab' gestern laut meinem neuen Polar ca. 650 Kcal in 2 Stunden Aachener Wald mit'm MTB verbraucht. Auch die Werte beim Laufen empfinde ich als relativ realistisch, zumindest stimmen sie mit den groben Faustformeln überein.

Ach, und bzgl. WW (weil ja hier einige davon überzeugt sind): Ich halte es für falsch, wenn man mit der Ernährungsumstellung auf Light-Produkte zurückgreift.
Ok, mit Sahne usw. beim Kochen wär ich auch vorsichtig, aber immer nur Light-Käse, Joghurt etc. zu verwenden ist doch irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, oder? Lieber weniger Käse, dafür RICHTIGEN!
Und CokeZero, Light etc. damit zu "unterstützen" ist auch nicht richtig.

Ich bin auch grade ein bisschen am Abspecken. Nicht, weil ich mich mit meinen momentanen 67kg nicht wohl fühle, sondern weil ich für diese Renn-Saison einfach ein paar Kilo weniger die Berge raufschleppen will.
Gestern gab's Thai-Gemüse-Reis mit ganz viel Kokosnuss-Milch und Cashew-Kernen. Hat alles ein paar Kalorien, aber ich würde nie auf den Gedanken kommen, Light-Kokosnuss-Milch zu nehmen (Das gibt's tatsächlich!! *würg*).


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Ist das so? Sind die Werte sooo unrealistisch? Hab' gestern laut meinem neuen Polar ca. 650 Kcal in 2 Stunden Aachener Wald mit'm MTB verbraucht.



Das klingt realistisch!   Aber nicht diese Angaben, die mir mein S720 vorgerechnet hatte...


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2011)

Was ist schon realistisch? Weiß der Trainingscomputer etwa was vom Schlamm, in dem ich hier stecken bleibe, solange ich mich von der Asphalt-Straße runter traue? Oder von bösartigen Wurzelabsätzen, über die ich mich im Uphill drüberquälen muss? Oder von meinem Angstschweiß, den ich im Downhill vergieße? Nee, genauso wenig wie vom Rückenwind, der mich nach der Tour nach Hause bläst, ohne dass ich großartig treten muss.

Eh alles nur Richtwerte. Im Endeffekt hilft meiner Meinung nach nur eins: Nicht mehr essen als man Hunger hat (ich meine jetzt richtigen Hunger, nicht Heißhunger oder Appettit etc.). Nur leider scheint es, als wir in unserer Überangebotsgesellschaft das Gefühl von echtem Hunger meistens schon "verlernt" haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Was ist schon realistisch? Weiß der Trainingscomputer etwa was vom Schlamm, in dem ich hier stecken bleibe, solange ich mich von der Asphalt-Straße runter traue? Oder von bösartigen Wurzelabsätzen, über die ich mich im Uphill drüberquälen muss? Oder von meinem Angstschweiß, den ich im Downhill vergieße? Nee, genauso wenig wie vom Rückenwind, der mich nach der Tour nach Hause bläst, ohne dass ich großartig treten muss.


 
Naja, bei tiefen Schlammlöchern und 'nem Wurzel-Uphill steigt mein Puls deutlich an. Das merkt der Computer natürlich!
Insgesamt darf man das ganze aber sicherlich nur als einen "Ca.-Wert" sehen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, so funktionieren die Dinger ja auch: Pulswerte, Alter und Gewicht werden in Relation gesetzt. Je höher das alles, desto mehr "Verbrauch". Das ist ja das, was kritisch zu beurteilen ist...


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2011)

Ok, wenn man das Ganze mit Pulsgurt macht, ist es ein bisschen was anderes.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich den Werten deswegen ein Stück mehr über den Weg trauen würde 

Mein Sportiva zeigt mir aber auch ohne Pulsmessung Energieverbrauchs-Werte an. Das ist dann natürlich vor allem beim Biken totaler Quatsch.

Bei mir zumindest ist sogar der Puls tagesform-abhängig. Wenn ich z.B. kränklich und schlapp bin, ist mein Puls sofort auch ohne große Anstrengung "over-the-top". Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Energieverbrauch im Allgemeinen von weit mehr als nur von Puls, Körpergewicht und Alter abhängt


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Naja, so funktionieren die Dinger ja auch: Pulswerte, Alter und Gewicht werden in Relation gesetzt. Je höher das alles, desto mehr "Verbrauch". Das ist ja das, was kritisch zu beurteilen ist...


 
Was in der Kalorien-Rechnung vom Polar nicht funktioniert ist, daß man eigentlich nur am Pulswert was verändern kann. Alter, Gewicht, Geschlecht sind ja feste Daten. So Dinge wie Trainingszustand, Körperfettanteil etc. bleiben unberücksichtigt.

Sobald man sich z.B. im Ruhepuls-Bereich befindet kann der Herr Polar ja eigentlich nur falsche Kalorien-Angaben machen.
Ich habe z.B. ein relativ niedrigen Ruheplus (im mittleren 40er Bereich). D.h. laut meinem Polar dürfte ich im Ruhezustand weniger Kalorien verbrauchen als jemand mit gleichem Gewicht, Geschlecht etc. und 'nem Ruhepuls von 70, oder?

Egal, ich seh' die Kalorienangabe als eine nette Zusatzfunktion, die ein bisschen motiviert.


----------



## Deleted195907 (7. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Ist das so? Sind die Werte sooo unrealistisch? Hab' gestern laut meinem neuen Polar ca. 650 Kcal in 2 Stunden Aachener Wald mit'm MTB verbraucht. Auch die Werte beim Laufen empfinde ich als relativ realistisch, zumindest stimmen sie mit den groben Faustformeln überein.
> 
> Ach, und bzgl. WW (weil ja hier einige davon überzeugt sind): Ich halte es für falsch, wenn man mit der Ernährungsumstellung auf Light-Produkte zurückgreift.
> Ok, mit Sahne usw. beim Kochen wär ich auch vorsichtig, aber immer nur Light-Käse, Joghurt etc. zu verwenden ist doch irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, oder? Lieber weniger Käse, dafür RICHTIGEN!
> ...


ich kann Dir nur zustimmen: Light-Produkte sind zum Würgen bzw. haben nichts mehr mit gutem Essen zu tun (ausgenommen vielleicht Magerjoghurt etc.) - ich habe mal Light Mozzarella probiert... never ever again...... da habe ich mir auch gesagt, lieber weniger, aber dafür den geschmacklich besseren Käse
und nicht umsonst sind im Land der Light Produkte (USA) sooooo viele Menschen soooo übergewichtig..


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Februar 2011)

Klar, weil dann eben statt Fett Zucker drin ist. Und sonst noch so allerhand, das viele Buchstaben und Zahlen hat...


----------



## Deleted195907 (7. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich will gleich mal ein Ausrufezeichen setzen:
> 
> Sport ist natürlich gut und richtig, wenn man abnehmen will. Aber! Nach dem Sport hat frau häufig Hunger... Und dann haut frau sich Nudeln rein, weil der Körper danach zu verlangen scheint - und weil frau "es sich schließlich verdient hat". Fatal.
> 
> ...



ich habe es probiert, nach dem Sport NICHTS mehr zu essen - das endete in wüsten Heisshungerattacken;
jetzt esse ich Obst mit Joghurt / Quark - das macht satt, ist gesund und ich muss keine Angriffe auf meinen Kühlschrank mehr befürchten

außerdem habe ich mir angewöhnt, mich nur noch 1 x in der Woche mit Freunden zum Essen zu verabreden - schont meinen Geldbeutel UND die Figur...


----------



## MissQuax (7. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hmmm- willenskraft dürfte eine charaktersache sein .... oder ???



So, nachdem ich hier lange einfach nur mitgelesen habe, kann ich nicht anders als mich auch mal "einzumischen"! 

Liebe Blutbuche, 

deine oben zitierte Aussage bringt mich echt auf die Palme, zudem sehe ich sie als Beleidung für einen der liebsten Menschen, den ich kenne: meine Mutter.

Meine Mutter kämpft schon seit ich denken kann mit ihren Pfunden, sie ist leider ziemlich übergewichtig (ca. 100 kg bei 1,68 m). Immer wieder hat sie die verschiedensten Konzepte (auch WW) ausprobiert, dann auch eine Weile schön abgenommen. Bis ... ja, bis wieder mal irgend ein Problem (bei ihr selbst, jemanden aus der Familie oder dem engen Freundeskreis) sie seelisch aus der Bahn geworfen hat. Das führt bei ihr immer zu Kummer-Essen. 

Meine Mutter ist ein unglaublich wertvoller Mensch, für mich in jeder Hinsicht ein absolutes Vorbild in Sachen Charakter - es gibt kaum Menschen, die in diesem Maße liebevoll, fürsorglich, ehrlich, tolerant, großzügig, hilfsbereit, taktvoll, ausgleichend und immer freundlich sind wie meine Mutter!

Sie ist seelisch aber ein ziemlich "zartes Pflänzchen", anderer Menschen und der Welt "Unglück" gehen ihr immer gleich an die Nieren, dann fällt sie "in ein Loch" und kompensiert das mit Essen. Aber wenn es um ihre Familie oder liebe Freunde geht, wenn Hilfe, Trost, Beistand, tatkräftige Unterstützung etc. gebraucht wird, kann sie sehr stark sein, kann kämpfen wie ein Löwe!!!

Und ich kenne noch einige tolle Menschen, die eine Bereicherung meines und anderer Leben sind, die es aber einfach nicht dauerhaft schaffen, abzunehmen.

Und solch wundervollen Menschen unterstellst du mit deiner Aussage "Charakterschwäche"???

*Es zeugt von ziemlicher Borniertheit, Kleingeistigkeit und besonders von mangelnder Herzensbildung, so etwas zu behaupten!* 

Denk' vielleicht mal drüber nach!


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Ich habe z.B. ein relativ niedrigen Ruheplus (im mittleren 40er Bereich). D.h. laut meinem Polar dürfte ich im Ruhezustand weniger Kalorien verbrauchen als jemand mit gleichem Gewicht, Geschlecht etc. und 'nem Ruhepuls von 70, oder?



Du brauchst eher einen Pacemaker.


----------



## Jule (8. Februar 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Du brauchst eher einen Pacemaker.


Stimmt. 
Keine Ahnung ob niedriger Ruhepuls auch vererbbar ist, aber in meiner Familie kommt das oft vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mensch ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich muss ja seit letzter Woche wg. viel zu hohem Blutdruck Medis nehmen, bis gestern waren es zwei nun sind es da ich anscheinend wieder mal Behandlungsresistend bin drei.

Dabei habe ich das Gefühl das ich bei jeder Einnahme gleich mal 1 Kilo zunehme, nein ich hab den Beipackzettel nicht gelesen, aber diese sch.. Nebenwirkung gibt es, dass weiss ich.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mal viele viele Kilos mehr, hab sie dann relativ einfach mit WW abgenommen und halte es auch soweit, je nachdem, allerdings kein JOJO muss keine Kleider wieder größer kaufen.

Nun ist meine Angst durch die Medis wieder zum Klops zu werden
will ich wirklich nicht, brauch ich nicht.

ABER:

wie kann ich das Verhindern???? Bei Medis ist das ja nicht nur ne Sache vom Essen. 

Also wer kann mir bitte Tips geben, damit ich nicht wieder wie eine Tonne aussehe, oder doch die Medis in die Tonne kloppen

Danke schon mal.

LG

Heike - die echt besorgte, fast schon depri.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Februar 2011)

Solange Dein Herz nicht eines Tages ganz vergisst, die paar Schläge zu produzieren...


----------



## murmel04 (8. Februar 2011)

ne vergessen ehr nicht, schlägt anscheinend einfach einmal mehr.


----------



## Deleted195907 (8. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Keine Ahnung ob niedriger Ruhepuls auch vererbbar ist, aber in meiner Familie kommt das oft vor.



ich glaube schon, dass vererbt wird - genauso gibt es ja auch Menschen, die hervorragend mit einem zu niedrigen oder zu hohen Blutdruck leben...

ich benutze Pulsmessgeräte nicht; ich laufe - ohne Seitenstechen zu bekommen, versuche dann die Dauer zu verlängern - schneller wird man mit der Zeit eh' und ob ich nun ne Kalorie mehr oder weniger verbrenne - what shalls...

meinen Arzt habe ich mal auf diese Fettverbrennungszone beim Crosstrainer angesprochen, er bezweifelte die Wirksamkeit dieser "Zone", meinte stattdessen, dass es ruhig ab und zu mal gut für den gesamten Körper wäre, ein bißchen "Gas zu geben"...


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Februar 2011)

So isses!


----------



## Deleted195907 (8. Februar 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mensch ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> ...


 

ich weiss nicht, ob es ein Tip für Dich sein kann: im letzten Jahr habe ich mal eine Woche "Fastenwandern" gemacht, weniger aus figürlichen Gründen, eher wegen des kompletten Resets und der unglaublichen Erholung, die sich da einstellt...
auf jeden Fall waren dort auch Mitfastende, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dort waren: um Diabetis, Schuppenflechte oder eben auch Bluthochdruck in den Griff zu bekommen..
nach Berichten der Fastenden soll das wirklich helfen


----------



## Jule (8. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> ich benutze Pulsmessgeräte nicht; ich laufe - ohne Seitenstechen zu bekommen, versuche dann die Dauer zu verlängern - schneller wird man mit der Zeit eh' und ob ich nun ne Kalorie mehr oder weniger verbrenne - what shalls...


 
Ich benutze das Ding ja auch nicht wegen der Kalorienangabe, sondern weil es einem einen netten Überblick verschafft, in welchen Belastungs- bzw. Pulsbereichen man diese Woche so gesportelt hat.
Leider fehlt mir das Männer-Excel-Trainingstabellen-Gen, um mich damit noch intensiver zu beschäftigen. 
Aber spannend ist es schon!


----------



## Tatü (8. Februar 2011)

@ Murmel04: wenn du Angst vor Gewichtszunahme durch Medikamente hast -> lies dir doch als erstes die Packungebeilage von den Medikamenten durch und sprech mit deinem Arzt darüber. Blutdruckmedikamente sind auch nicht immer gleich Blutdruckmedis.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Februar 2011)

@Tatü

wollte ich diesmal eigentlich nicht machen, den Zettel lesen, sonst könnte es sein, dass ich das Zeug nicht nehmen. Wäre nicht das erste mal.

Aber ich denke muss es halt doch tun. 
Na ja vielleicht kann ich ja wenigstens den Betablocker weglassen.

Mit dem Doc muss ich eh noch sprechen, denn mein Magen mag das Zeug auf dauer nicht.:kotz:

hab eh die Hoffnung das es soweit in den Griff bekomme, das ich ganz wieder davon weg kann.
Nur das wie, na die Zeit wird es hoffentlich bringen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Februar 2011)

@missq.: ...deine mutter kann noch so ein netter mensch sein - in dem moment , wo sie sich seelisch überfordert fühlt , fehlt ihr halt der wille !!!!! - deshalb isst sie . so , wie es zig tausende aus anderen gründen tun . einen grund findet man immer . der eine hat beruflichen stress , der andere hat liebeskummer , der nächste ist in einem seelischen tief ... da ist normal und menschlich . aber gerade dann braucht es den willen - um zu wiedersteh´n !  ..dass du dich da so persönlich angegriffen fühlst .....keep cool - und ich bleibe bei genau meiner aussage - und bin keineswegs borniert und ohne herz .. wie kommst du auf sowas - kennst mich doch gar nicht .-ich habe sachliches geschrieben - bleib´du doch auch auf diesem niveau .-


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Februar 2011)

Doch blutbuche, es ist schon etwas arrogant was Du schreibst...

http://www.stern.de/wissen/mensch/hirnforschung-freier-wille-eine-illusion-617174.html

Der Mensch unterliegt öfter seiner Gehirnchemie als wir das glauben, man muss auch wollen können und das hat nichts mit Willensstärke zu tun. Das ist als ob Du einem depressiven sagst er müsse sich nur zusammenreißen. Das ist einfach anmaßend egal ob es ums Essen oder Depression geht!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Februar 2011)

Wie ich oben schrub: Der freie Wille ist wissenschaftlich widerlegt...


----------



## blutbuche (8. Februar 2011)

okay - ich bin raus .-bringt ja nix ausser anzickereien . und das hat ja nu´wirklich nix mit dem thema zu tun jedem das sein - und jedem seine meinung ....


----------



## anne waffel (8. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gut , dies´ist mein letzter beitrag zu dem thema ...





blutbuche schrieb:


> ...aber egal - ich halt´mich da jetzt raus.






blutbuche schrieb:


> okay - ich bin raus .-bringt ja nix ausser anzickereien.



und jetzt kannst Du allen hier Deine viel zitierte ungeheure Willenskraft beweisen, indem Du Dir Deine eigenen Worte zu Herzen nimmst.

Ein kleiner Tipp noch für Abnehmwillige. Sport beim Putzen: den Staubwedel nur tänzelnd schwingen; beim Abwasch den Popo nicht stillhalten; zur Waschmaschine im Keller bitte den Laufschritt einlegen. Den Wäschekorb mit der Wäsche in ein, zwei Metern Entfernung aufstellen und so ein paar flotte Schritte zwischendurch einbauen. Kochen bei Musik - und die Hüften nicht stillhalten.
Natürlich funktioniert soetwas auch im Beruf: Keinen Aufzug; kurzer Sprint zum Kopierer. Nicht zum Telefon greifen, sondern den Kollegen im Büro aufsuchen; Muskelanspannungsübungen im Sitzen...
Wenn man einmal damit anfängt, verbraucht man ruckzuck und ohne große Anstrengung ein paar Extrakalorien - zudem macht es Spaß. Die Kollegen könnten natürlich seltsam schauen, wenn man ein paar Salsaschritte zum Faxgerät tanzt 

Anne...tänzelt


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, Kati, ich halte es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht für wirklich diplomatisch und hilfreich, den Mädels hier etwas von fehlendem Willen zu erklären... Klar hat jede(r) eine Meinung, aber lass doch gut sein! Du bist schlank und hast den Biss, es auch zu bleiben und damit ist es doch eigentlich für Dich okay, oder? Die Mädels, die das Thema hier wirklich betrifft (ich gehöre auch dazu, denn würde ich essen, wie ich will... oje!), sollten auch frei darüber reden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (8. Februar 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp noch für Abnehmwillige. Sport beim Putzen: den Staubwedel nur tänzelnd schwingen; beim Abwasch den Popo nicht stillhalten; zur Waschmaschine im Keller bitte den Laufschritt einlegen. Den Wäschekorb mit der Wäsche in ein, zwei Metern Entfernung aufstellen und so ein paar flotte Schritte zwischendurch einbauen. Kochen bei Musik - und die Hüften nicht stillhalten.


Sehr schön! 
Mein Lieblings-Staubwedel-Putz-Lied (bei dem ich auch die Hüften schwinge): "I want to break free" von Queen. Laufe dann ähnlich bekloppt mit'm Staubsauger durch die Gegend wie Freddie im Video.


----------



## Fie (8. Februar 2011)

Boah, was bin ich heute faul...


----------



## velo1981 (8. Februar 2011)

meine Nase ist wieder zu und irgendwie hab ich nur Murks gegessen diese Woche...

Schlanke Leute, die nie dick waren, sind immer die, die die besten Tipps drauf haben ,obwohl sie weder eine Ahnung haben, wie sich das anfühlt, noch nachvollziehen können, wie schwer es ist, dem starken Schweinehund ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

Hier wird sich angezickt??? Echt??? Mädels??? Nö, oder??? Nö...echt nicht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Februar 2011)

Gezicke?! Hier??? Nö! Niemals.


----------



## Fie (8. Februar 2011)

Mir reicht meine Zicke zuhause!!!

Contenance - Contenance


----------



## MissQuax (8. Februar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Doch blutbuche, *es ist schon etwas arrogant was Du schreibst...
> *
> ... *Das ist einfach anmaßend egal ob es ums Essen oder  Depression geht!*





anne waffel schrieb:


> ...*und jetzt kannst Du allen hier Deine viel  zitierte ungeheure Willenskraft beweisen, indem Du Dir Deine eigenen  Worte zu Herzen nimmst.*





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ... *halte es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht für  wirklich diplomatisch und hilfreich, den Mädels hier etwas von fehlendem  Willen zu erklären*...



*
Danke.*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...
> Leider fehlt mir das Männer-Excel-Trainingstabellen-Gen...


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Februar 2011)

...aber geil ist es schon, wenn einem der Pulsmesser erzählt, was man so alles geleistet hat!    Man darf sich dann in dem Glauben in den Schlaf wiegen, dass man sicher 0,01 Gramm Fett abgenommen hat.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Februar 2011)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Wenn das MinusL-Zeug nicht so teuer wär.....   War heute ja schon hocherfreut, laktosefreien Butterkäse ergattert zu haben und Milch ohne Laktose gibts zum Glück beim Lidl zum normalen Preis   Das mit dem selber backen ist natürlich richtig, nur leider bin ich in der Hinsicht äussert untalentiert. Kekse hab ich schon hingekriegt, aber der Kuchen ging bisher immer schief
> Das dunkle Schoki kaum Laktose enthält weiss ich, aber ich mag die einfach nicht. Und die von MinusL schmeckt auch eher... naja.... Da bleib ich bei Gummibärchen



Hi bin ne neue Mitleserin 
Es gibt günstigere Alternativen zu Minus-L. Die da heißen
Breisgau oder Muh
Hab ein kleines Café und ich backe alles selbst. Auch laktosefreie Sachen  sag bescheid, wenn du Tips brauchst.
Es gibt auch einen neuen Zusammenschluß: www.ohnelaktose.de für mehr Input.
Vielleicht kam diese Info später, aber ich bin erst auf Seite 4
Ich arbeite mich mal weiter durch. 
Grüßle
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Februar 2011)

okay, ich bin durch...

Tränen gelacht hab ich über Bergradlerins "das "schrub" ich vorhin schon einmal"
hahahahahahahahahahha - schrub ist sooo geil...

Insgesamt möchte ich mich auch gerne kurz einmischen.
Ich bin 1,64 GROSS!!! wiege mal 68 mal 72. Bin also weiblich gebaut.
Früher war das ein echtes Thema für mich. 
Erste Kur von Mama verschrieben mit 11 Jahren. Kinderkur.
Nächste Kur in der psychosomatischen Klinik wg anfänglicher Bulimie mit 15 Jahre.
Alles nicht so schön. Dort habe ich gelernt - wer mich so nicht mag, der soll gefälligst wegsehen!
Dann gabs eine Zeit in der ich viel ich mich reingefressen habe (im wahrsten Sinne).
Die Lösung für mich war Weight Watchers! Dort habe ich mich mit Anfang 30 das erste Mal seit 6 - 7 Jahren auf die Waage gestellt und wollte sterben. 82,5 kg!
Kurzfassung. Ich habe trotz Laktose-, Fruktose- und Sorbitintoleranz 14 kg abgenommen. Habe dafür zwar 1 1/2 Jahre gebraucht, aber ich habe gelernt mein Essverhalten UMZUSTELLEN! Keine Diät sondern Essensumstellung ist WW.

ich kann aus meiner leider umfassenden Erfahrung sagen - die Menge machts.
Lust auf Schoki - Iss ein Stück und GENIESSE dieses Stück.  Ersatzbefriedigung mit Schokopudding light, Obst oder sonstwas hilft nicht. Am Ende landet man doch bei der Schoki und isst dann erst recht mehr als man will. Weil, man hat ja sowieso nicht durchgehalten....

Ich hab nur dieses Leben und ich GENIESSE es. Auch mit ein paar Kilo mehr!
Darauf gönne ich mir ein Stück laktosefreien Kuchen. *grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch Kuchen!!!  

Wer sich wohl fühlt... hey, das passt doch!   

Allerdings fühle ich mich in der Tat nicht mehr wirklich wohl... Nicht wegen des Gewichts, das passt, sondern weil diese verdammte Haut nicht mehr so ist wie früher!    Hatte durch Sport mal mächtig Muckis, die leider dieselbe Wirkung haben, wie Fett: sie dehnen die Haut!    Und sind die Muckis weg, bleibt... Haut!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich will auch Kuchen!!!
> 
> Wer sich wohl fühlt... hey, das passt doch!
> 
> Allerdings fühle ich mich in der Tat nicht mehr wirklich wohl... Nicht wegen des Gewichts, das passt, sondern weil diese verdammte Haut nicht mehr so ist wie früher!    Hatte durch Sport mal mächtig Muckis, die leider dieselbe Wirkung haben, wie Fett: sie dehnen die Haut!    Und sind die Muckis weg, bleibt... Haut!



*grins
komm vorbei Käsekuchen mit Mandarinen
Kirsch-Streusel-Kuchen oder Waffeln nach Rezept von meiner Oma 

Sei froh dass es "nur" Haut ist ... durch die ganze Zu- und Abnehmerei in den letzten 20 Jahren gab es Hagelschaden ....


----------



## mystik-1 (9. Februar 2011)

@ Rubinstein

"trotz" ?
ich nehme genau deshalb ständig ab 
aktuell kämpfe ich auch schon wieder mit irgendetwas, was ich mal wieder nicht vertragen habe.

Gehöre hier nicht wirklich rein in den Thread. Muß kämpfen das Gewicht zu halten und habe scheinbar eine gestörte Selbstwahrnehmung. Sehe mich einige Größen größer als die Waage anzeigt. 

Gemeinsamkeit: Kampf mit dem Gewicht 
Manchmal spinnt die SD und ich kann futtern ohne Pause/ Sättigungsgefühl und nehme nicht zu. Da kann ich auch an meinen Willen glauben, aber das geht nicht immer. Und wer weiß, wer hier nicht doch auch mit einem SD-Problem sitzt und genau deshalb nicht abnehmen kann. Viele Ärzte gucken nach den falschen Werten und so rennen Patienten teilweise jahrelang von A nach B. Da hilft dann leider auch nicht die Willenskraft...


----------



## Deleted195907 (9. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich will auch Kuchen!!!
> 
> Wer sich wohl fühlt... hey, das passt doch!
> 
> Allerdings fühle ich mich in der Tat nicht mehr wirklich wohl... Nicht wegen des Gewichts, das passt, sondern weil diese verdammte Haut nicht mehr so ist wie früher!    Hatte durch Sport mal mächtig Muckis, die leider dieselbe Wirkung haben, wie Fett: sie dehnen die Haut!    Und sind die Muckis weg, bleibt... Haut!



ich sage immer: das was da ist, ist gut trainiert....


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2011)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> ich sage immer: das was da ist, ist gut trainiert....


----------



## nrgmac (9. Februar 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> @ Rubinstein
> 
> "trotz" ?
> ich nehme genau deshalb ständig ab
> ...



ist beides sch... nicht zunehmen können oder das Abnehmproblem haben.
Nein, warte ... es gibt eine dritte Möglichkeit. Sich mögen! Morgens in den Spiegel gucken und zufrieden sein, mit dem was man da sieht 
Viele in deinem Umkreis (ich spreche einfach mal jeden an, der sich angesprochen fühlen will) mögen dich so wie du bist. Also 
Lebbe is zu kurz für "hier könnte noch, da könnte aber mehr".
Ich war gerade radeln. ALLEINE und bin stolz wie Oskar. 
DAS ist wichtig!
finde ich...


----------



## nrgmac (9. Februar 2011)

ups
bin mit Schatzis Account angemeldet *rotwerd* und das im Ladyforum
hahahahahahhahahaha
der wird blöd gucken.

Hier war/ist Rubinstein5


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2011)

mal so rein theoretisch: Kann man den Kalorienverbrauch denn überhaupt korrekt errechnen?

Edit: Huhc, jetzt hab ich eine komplette Seite überlesen 
das bezog sich hierzu:



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...aber geil ist es schon, wenn einem der Pulsmesser erzählt, was man so alles geleistet hat!    Man darf sich dann in dem Glauben in den Schlaf wiegen, dass man sicher 0,01 Gramm Fett abgenommen hat.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Februar 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> @ Rubinstein
> 
> 
> Gemeinsamkeit: Kampf mit dem Gewicht
> Manchmal spinnt die SD und ich kann futtern ohne Pause/ Sättigungsgefühl und nehme nicht zu. Da kann ich auch an meinen Willen glauben, aber das geht nicht immer. Und wer weiß, wer hier nicht doch auch mit einem SD-Problem sitzt und genau deshalb nicht abnehmen kann. Viele Ärzte gucken nach den falschen Werten und so rennen Patienten teilweise jahrelang von A nach B. Da hilft dann leider auch nicht die Willenskraft...


 

Bin ja auch am mitlesen und Frage mich gerade was "SD" bedeutet oder steh ich aufem Schlauch und habs nicht entdeckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Bin ja auch am mitlesen und Frage mich gerade was "SD" bedeutet oder steh ich aufem Schlauch und habs nicht entdeckt?



SD=Schilddrüse


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Februar 2011)

Ah danke.
Jetzt wo dus sagst hätt ich es mir auch denken können.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> Hagelschaden



  Wer hat den nicht? Mehr oder weniger...


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wer von euch kann mir denn mal was über die Kohlenhydratarme Ernährung erzählen.

Klar Brot, Nudeln, Reis Kartoffeln, Müsli, soll man vor allem am Abend weglassen.

Aber was esst ihr dann?? Kann doch nicht immer ein Stück Fleisch oder Fisch mit Gemüse oder Salat zum Abendessen sein, oder?

Und am morgen wo legt ihr Würst, Käse oder die Marmelade drauf??

Und Müsli wäre dann ja auch nicht mehr so der Bringer

Am Mittag im Büro, was esst ihr da.

Zuviel Obst, da ja hat Fruchtzucker, kann auch dickmachen.



Also Bitte erzählt doch mal, kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Vor 2-3 Jahren waren Kohlenhydrate, noch nicht das Böse am Essen.

Danke schon mal.

LG


----------



## anne waffel (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo murmel,

Du musst nicht gänzlich auf Kohlehydrate verzichten. Ich denke, das wäre auch einfach nicht gesund. Man kann darauf achten, dass man möglichst keine Kohlehydrate mit Eiweiß mischt (Trennkost). Ein Brot kann ich dann zum Beispiel mit Avocado oder Tomaten und Zwiebeln belegen. In der Trennkost gibt es aber auch "neutrale" Lebensmittel, die jeweils zu eiweißlastigen Lebensmitteln oder zu kohlehydrathaltigen Produkten kombiniert werden können. Das sind Weißkäse- und Milchprodukte (z.B.: Quark, Joghurt, Milch, Butter, Käse über 60%Fettanteil).
Wenn Du versuchen möchtest, Kohlehydrate zu vermeiden, dann nimm' Dir aber einfach vor, nur eine Mahlzeit am Tag gänzlich ohne selbige zu essen (die Abendmahlzeit ist dafür am besten geeignet). Kombiniere einfach Fisch/Geflügel/Fleisch mit Gemüse/Salat Deiner Wahl. Achte darauf, dass Du auch keine Verdickungsmittel (Mehl etc.) benutzt und ersetze die, falls unbedingt nötig, durch Johannisbrotmehl (Biobin im Reformhaus).
Zum Frühstück Quark/Joghurt mit Obst und als Zwischenmahlzeit wieder Obst oder Gemüse ist immer möglich. Irgendwann wird Dein Körper nicht mehr so ausgeprägt nach Kohlehydraten schreien und Du wirst davon auch satt. 
Eiweißdiät à la Hungerhaken Lagerfeld kann nur ungesund sein...nicht nachmachen!

Anne...trennt


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

Hm... Fleisch geht schon mal gar nicht! Fisch schon eher. Dann aber bio. Ich ernähre mich mittlerweile eiweißlastig (allerdings verträgt meine Leber das, was man kontrollieren lassen sollte) plus sehr viel Salat, Gemüse und auch Obst. Klar, letzteres beinhaltet KH in Form von Fruchtzucker, der aber ist definitiv besser als leere KH aus Weißbrot und Industriezucker und viel geringer. Rosinen und Trauben sollte man natürlich links liegen lassen... Nüsse sind als Zwischenmahlzeit genial! Wobei ich Haselnüsse nicht vertrage, die lösen bei mir eine Allergie aus.

Heißt: Morgens esse ich oft Eier mit einem Brot oder Knäckebrot mit Käse oder Honig. Mittags Salat, Gemüse etc. Müsli eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Joghurt für zwischendurch und Obst. Abends oft Gemüse, wie´s eben kommt. Ich sehe das nicht dogmatisch, einen Laib Brot aber habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gekauft, Nudeln sind auch extrem selten geworden. Kartoffeln sollte man kochen und abkühlen lassen, das entschärft die Stärke darin. Kuchen? Gern! Aber nicht mit Mehl gebacken, sondern mit Nüssen! Nuss-Schoki-Kuchen... Mmmmhhh... Das darf dann gern auch mein ein halber ganz für mich allein sein.

Gehe ich Biken und das mehr als eine Stunde, brauche ich logischerweise mehr KH. Die führe ich dann aber zielgerichtet zu. Ach ja, Rohkost. Wird ja gern empfohlen, ist aber Blödsinn, weil nicht wirklich verwertbar. Das nennt sich Bioverwertbarkeit und die ist bei gedämpftem Gemüse wesentlich erhöht. 

Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts mehr ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Man kann darauf achten, dass man möglichst keine Kohlehydrate mit Eiweiß mischt (Trennkost).



Falsch! KH-Eiweiß ist die Sportlerernährung für nach der Belastung! Trennkost in dieser Form ist längst widerlegt. Es geht um Fett+KH, die nicht zu mischen sind, weil die KH die Insulinausschüttung anregen und Insulin die Fettzellen für die Aufnahme bereit macht. Heißt: KH als Türöffner, Fett direkt in die Zellen! Nicht gut... Googel mal nach KFZ-Diät, das ist die neue Trennkost!


----------



## anne waffel (14. Februar 2011)

da habe ich wohl einen Trend verpasst. Die "alte" Trennkost hat mir immer sehr geholfen - werde aber mal querlesen, was KFZ (was für eine bescheuerte Bezeichnung) bietet 

Anne...altbacken


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Februar 2011)

Ob Frau oder Mann gilt immer noch: weniger reinpfeifen, als man/Frau verbraucht. Wie und was ist vollkommen egal. That's all.

Dann klappt es auch mit den Pfunden!


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

danke schon mal.

Aber irgendwie hört sich das immer noch nach verhungern an.

Wann esst ihr dann mal z.B. Spagetthi mit Hacksoße oder sowas, gar nicht mehr.


also ich glaub ich brauch da einen Mittelweg, denn da machen meine Männer nicht mit, und immer doppelt kochen, zu wenig Zeit dafür.

Rohkost, ne ich esse eh keine rohes Gemüse:kotz:, also keine Karotten oder Gurken oder so´n Zeug. Gemüse ja aber bitte nicht roh.

lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

Also von Gemüse und Salat werde ich definitiv pappsatt! Kommt nur auf die Menge an...


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

aber irgendwie hab ich immer das Gefühl hält nicht so lange das Völlegefühl. bei soviel Grünzeug.

Also dieses lästige Knurren aus der Magengegend kommt dann relativ schnell wieder.

lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

Man verwechselt gern Hunger mit Lust...


----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

mhh, aber so ein richtiges Knurren, das man durch den ganzen Raum hört, das ist aber sicherlich dann Hunger.

So wie jetzt gerade.

lg


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2011)

........................................


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

Ach was, der knurrt nicht. Der will nur spielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (14. Februar 2011)

ne jetzt nicht mehr, hab ihn was zum spielen mitgebracht

und leider nichts figurfreundliches.

na dann muss ich mich mal mit der materie auseinandersetzen, bevor ich wieder zur tonne mutiere.

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Februar 2011)

so 
jetzt hab ich lange mitgelsen. jetzt muss ich auch  noch meinen "senf" dazu geben 

ich hab früher viel "diät" in form einer wettkampfdiät, wie es die bodybuilder machen, gemacht. d.h. die menge an essen total runtergeschraubt, auf fettes, süsses, salz, total verzichtet. und: wenig KH zu mir geführt, dafür vieeeeel eiweiß!
was dann so aussah:
morgens: z.b. 1 eiweißshake, oder 1 hüttenkäse mit diät-marmelade vermischt
dazwischen: 1 halber apfel 
mittags: 150 gr fisch oder fleisch (rind, pute, hähnchen), 250gr kartoffeln, oder 50gr nudeln (1mal in der woche) oder 50gr reis, oder 450gr gemüse.
nachmittags: 1 eiweißshake
abends: 150 gr fisch oder fleisch, salat. jeden 2.abend auch reis... 
später noch: die 2.hälfte des apfels....

tja, somit nimmt "frau" zwar super ab, vor allem die fettzellen, baut muskeln auf etc, alles wird fester (natürlich nur mit training!!!)... 
aber: auf dauer keine gute ernährung!!! (wobei sich manche davon schon ernähren können. ich leider nicht, bin absolut nicht der fleisch esser..... uaahhhhh)

deswegen sieht es nun anderst aus, was ich super im alltag mit umsetzen kann:
ich ernähre mich nun seit ende november zwar kohlenhydratarmer... 
was heißt: zum frühstück noch mein vollkornbrot meistens mit frischkäse, käse, oder geflügelsalami. und da esse ich mich schon satt, wobei mir 2 scheiben vollkornbrot reichen. mittags esse ich dann ganz normal in der arbeit (kindergarten) mit. da gibts immer alles mögliche, wobei ich das nicht wählen kann. da achte ich aber sehr dass ich schon mehr eiweiß wenn möglich zu mir nehme. und weniger KH esse. was bei nudeln mit hackfleischsosse (die gibts übrigens diese woche auch!!) natürlich schwierig ist  . und mich zwar sattesse, aber wenn auch drauf achte nicht allzuviel nachzuschlagen!! 
nachmittags um drei dann nur noch ein bißchen obst (ballaststoffe). da benötige ich aber auch nicht mehr mittlerweile.
und ab dem mittagessen eben keine KH mehr esse, sondern abends nur noch fleisch/fisch, gemüse, salat, oder quark mit apfelmus oder yoghurt... was abens wichtig ist, bzw. bei den yoghurts: dass der eiweiß anteil höher sein soll als der KH anteil. habe festgestellt dass JEDER yoghurt wesentlich mehr KH hat als eiweiß. d.h, ich dürfte abends einen yoghurt nicht mehr essen. allerdings: ich kann zur zeit nicht drauf verzichten 

sinn der sache: morgens KH zuführen, da es das gehirn braucht, und der körper. mittags schon weniger KH zuführen, da die hauptleistung am VM schon vollbracht ist. und abends eben gar keine mehr, da die dann direkt eingespeichert werden.. und der körper/gehirn braucht das abends nicht mehr.
im prinzip wäre morgens oder am VM auch mal was süsses drin, denn das kann der körper den ganzen tag über noch verarbeiten.

für mich klingt alles sehr logisch. und ich habe jetzt auch schon abgenommen, wobei noch viel fehlt!! muss auch sagen, konnte die letzten 4 wochen kein fitness machen, da ich krank war etc... in meinem beruf halt dann schwierig... 

aber: das A&O beim abnehmen ist wirklich : gesünder essen!! ernährung langfristig umstellen!! die "passende" ernährungsumstellung für einen finden!! sich auch mal was gönnen!! 

so, jetzt hab ich aber einen riesen beitrag geschrieben... hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen??

ach ja: mach mir abends gerne mal chili con carne, oder eine hackfleisch lauch suppe!! viell.gibts ja noch andere "fleisch oder fischreiche" rezepte ohne KH?? 

ps: 
@bergradlerin: 
hätte gern dein rezept vom schoki-nuss-kuchen!!   

so jetzt aber genug...


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ps:
> @bergradlerin:
> hätte gern dein rezept vom schoki-nuss-kuchen!!



http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/378991124219163/Schoko-Nuss-Kuchen-ohne-Mehl.html

Unter anderem hier!    Wir nehmen kein Backpulver, sondern Natron und Rohrohrzucker. Und natürlich dunkle Schoki, weil ich ja keine Laktose vertrage... Man kann noch Sauerkirschen mitbacken - lecker!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Februar 2011)

@bergradlerin:

danke!! sieht super aus - den hätte ich jetzt gerne


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Februar 2011)

@Bergradlerin und Chayenne

Danke euch Beiden so langsam bekomm ich nen besseren Durchblick und ne Idee was ich besser machen kann. 
Und den Kuchen werd ich auch mal testen diese Woche noch denk ich.


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Februar 2011)

6 (!) Eier der Kuchen boah , ist aber nix für Leute mit Cholesterin *g*


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Februar 2011)

Wobei man gar nicht so viel/wenig Cholesterin zu sich nehmen kann, um den Cholesterinspiegel signifikant zu beeinflussen, auch wenn die Nahrungsmittelindustrie das gern behauptet... Wenn man allerdings schon einen zu hohen Spiegel hat, sollte man natürlich aufpassen. Der Grundspiegel ist allerdings schlicht genetisch bedingt.


----------



## Jule (16. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> morgens: z.b. 1 eiweißshake, oder 1 hüttenkäse mit diät-marmelade vermischt
> dazwischen: 1 halber apfel
> mittags: 150 gr fisch oder fleisch (rind, pute, hähnchen), 250gr kartoffeln, oder 50gr nudeln (1mal in der woche) oder 50gr reis, oder 450gr gemüse.
> nachmittags: 1 eiweißshake
> ...


 
Ähm, wie sieht denn abends dann die zweite Hälfte des Apfels aus? Iiihhh!
Klingt sonst echt spannend, ist aber für einen Vegetarier (wie meinereiner) 'ne blöde Diät. 

Aber worauf ich auch meist achte: Je näher der Abend rückt, umso weniger KH gibt es zu futtern.


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Februar 2011)

naja *grins*
der apfel wird in folie gepackt.. und ab in den kühlschrank... es war halt begrenzt, 1 Apfel am tag. natürlich hätte ich den schon vollständig in der früh essen dürfen.. aber abends brauchte ich immer noch was zum beißen 
für eine die ungern fleisch ist bzw. allein schon die zubereitung nicht toll findet, ist diese "diät" auch nicht wirklich was 
trotz allem hab ich das ganze von januar bis ende juli durchgezogen ... der wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamcey (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Sagtmal, war das bei euch schon immer so, dass ihr aufs Gewicht achten musstet, auch vor dem Sport treiben?

Ich bin ein absoluter Sportmuffel (noch, hoffentlich.  ) aber sobald mein Rad fahrtüchtig ist, möchte ich anfangen regelmäßig zu fahren. 

Ich hab nur Angst, dass der Körper sich stark und dauerhaft daran gewöhnt und ich, sobald ich aufhöre, dann zunehme. Momentan bin ich nämlich noch eine von den Mädels, die ohne Sport und ohne aufs Essen zu achten ziemlich schlank sind. 

Meint ihr das ändert sich?


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Februar 2011)

Bis ich 30 war, war ich Knochen, Muskeln und Haut. Straffe Haut!    Bei mir ging´s los, als ich älter wurde und eine Sportpause machten musste...


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2011)

Tamcey schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Sagtmal, war das bei euch schon immer so, dass ihr aufs Gewicht achten musstet, auch vor dem Sport treiben?
> 
> ...



Wenn du als Sportmuffel schon "natürlich schlank" bist, musst du dir imho gar keine Gedanken machen, dass sich das ändern könnte! Warum auch?
Wahrscheinlich musst du dann mit Sport eher aufpassen, dass genug isst, um nicht abzunehmen 

Wenn du irgendwann mit dem Sport wieder pausiersen solltest (hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht eintritt), hast du durch den Sport deinen Stoffwechsel ja dennoch eher gesteigert. Muskelmasse verbraucht ja bekanntlich mehr als Fettpolster. Das nimmt auch nicht von heute auf morgen ab.

Also hau rein  (sowohl beim Sport als auch beim Essen)... nur nicht übertreiben


----------



## murmel04 (17. Februar 2011)

oh, an sowas wie nie aufs Essen achten kenne ich leider nicht.

leider musste ich immer irgendwie aufpassen. gerade jetzt wieder, wahrscheinlich auch bedingt durch die Medis die ich nehmen muss, wenn dumm läuft bis zum bitteren Ende.

bin noch am überlegen, wie ich ernährungsumstellung in meinen vollgepackten Alltag einbringen kann.

hoffe für dich das der zustand des nicht auspassen müssen lange anhält.

lg


----------



## Deleted195907 (17. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bis ich 30 war, war ich Knochen, Muskeln und Haut. Straffe Haut!    Bei mir ging´s los, als ich älter wurde und eine Sportpause machten musste...




da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen, bis "30" hatte ich KEIN Problem mit den Kilos, war mal eines mehr drauf, habe ich einen Tag weniger (!!!!) gegessen und schon war die Welt wieder in Ordnung.....

bei mir fing es dann (junge 30 Jahre) mit einem absoluten Stressjob und einem sehr verfr......... Freund an......

und ich kann - aus heutiger Sicht - nur Jedem raten, drauf zu achten
und auch schleichende Gewichtzunahme im Blick zu behalten -
klar verändert sich der Körper auch mit den Jahren- aber, aber.....


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

...aber , aber .... wehret den anfängen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted195907 (17. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...aber , aber .... wehret den anfängen ...




ganz genau - denn mit jedem Lebensjahr ist es für die meisten Menschen schwieriger abzunehmen -

und erst mit 40 (die ich leider schon übersprungen habe) 
- au weia !!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2011)

Ha, ich wünschte, es ging bei mir noch so leicht wie mit 40! :-(
Früher habe ich einfach mal abends nur nen Spinat gegessen, dann war ich am nächsten Tag gleich mal wieder 1kg leichter. Für den selben Effekt müsste ich jetzt wahrscheinlich 1 Woche Spinat essen! :-(


----------



## Deleted195907 (17. Februar 2011)

ich liebe Spinat.... , aber eine ganze Woche lang ??????

außerdem würde ich dann wohl aussehen wie "Popeye".... besser nich....


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Februar 2011)

Ich sag´s ja immer: Gott (oder wer auch immer) gebe mir die Weisheit Ü40 und den Körper U20...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich sag´s ja immer: Gott (oder wer auch immer) gebe mir die Weisheit Ü40 und den Körper U20...


 

Ü40 dauert bei mir zwar noch ne Weile aber den Rest kann ich so nur unterstreichen.
Ich hab wegen der Arbeit einiges zugenommen im Laufe der Jahre....

Ich sag ja immer arbeiten gefährdet die Gesundheit.


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich sag´s ja immer: Gott (oder wer auch immer) gebe mir die Weisheit Ü40 und den Körper U20...



Ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## Bea5 (17. Februar 2011)

ich habe im letzten Jahr innerhalb von 3 Monaten ca. 7kg abgenommen...nichts Süsses, kein Alkohol, 1 warme Mahlzeit am Tag , viel Mineralwasser trinkend..sonst nix....

danach wieder das "normale" Programm...+5 kg, aber ich esse was ich möchte und wann ich möchte...bei Ü50 

1.78m bei 71kg

es geht alles, wenn man nur konsequent ist....  egal wie alt....


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

..meine rede ... aber ich darf ja nix mehr sagen ...


----------



## Nuala (17. Februar 2011)

das ist natürlich total gesund, in so kurzer zeit 7 kg abnehmen... und vor allem so effektiv  , wenn man dann zunimmt, sobald man wieder "normal" isst. aber ihr seid ja alt genug um selbst zu wissen, was ihr euren körpern so zumutet...


----------



## Bea5 (18. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> das ist natürlich total gesund, in so kurzer zeit 7 kg abnehmen... und vor allem so effektiv  , wenn man dann zunimmt, sobald man wieder "normal" isst. aber ihr seid ja alt genug um selbst zu wissen, was ihr euren körpern so zumutet...



es ist auch nicht besonders ungesund   es ergab sich eben so natürlich ist es nicht das Ziel, bei normaler Ernährung ( mit Süssem und allen Leckereien) wieder zuzunehmen...aber ich hatte auch nicht vor mein "Untergewicht" zu halten 

ich wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß man(n) -frau auch mit Ü50 das Gewicht reduzieren kann...natürlich nicht mehr ganz so easy wie mit 20 oder so..aber es funzt...Konsequenz...das schreckt die kleinen Tierchen beim Engernähen ab 

Hauptsache ich fühle mich wohl - Gewicht nebensächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2011)

Halo Ihr,

grundliegend sollte man seine Ernährungsmuster ändern wenn man wirklich langfristig ohne jojo abnehmen will. Manchmal hilft hier als kleine Starthilfe eine Fastenwoche *g*

Schnelles Abnehmen bringt nicht, meist das Gegenteil auf Dauer sogar. Lieber langsam und stetig und mit Vernunft das ist 100 mal effektiver. 

Mal ab davon mache ich gerade eine Fastenwoche (bin jetzt Tag 6 ohne feste Nahrung). Mir ging es aber bei meinem Entschluss nicht um Gewichtsabnahme sondern darum mal seinen Darm zu reinigen und dem Körper etwas zu entgiften (nach 40 Jahren darf man da schon mal drüber nachdenken). Bisher kann ich sagen das mir die 6 Tage nicht schwer gefallen sind  Ab morgen gibt es dann langsam Aufbaukost, soll heissen den Körper langsam wieder an feste Nahrung gewöhnen 

Viele Grüße coffee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Februar 2011)

Bea5 schrieb:


> ich habe im letzten Jahr innerhalb von 3 Monaten ca. 7kg abgenommen...nichts Süsses, kein Alkohol, 1 warme Mahlzeit am Tag , viel Mineralwasser trinkend..sonst nix....
> 
> danach wieder das "normale" Programm...+5 kg, aber ich esse was ich möchte und wann ich möchte...bei Ü50
> 
> ...



Na, das ist ja ein toller Erfolg!  3 Monate Verzicht und unterm Strich kommen dann 2kg dabei raus. Echt, dafür brauch ich auch mit Ü50 auf nix zu verzichten, um das zu erreichen.


----------



## Deleted195907 (18. Februar 2011)

Coffee schrieb:


> Halo Ihr,
> 
> grundliegend sollte man seine Ernährungsmuster ändern wenn man wirklich langfristig ohne jojo abnehmen will. Manchmal hilft hier als kleine Starthilfe eine Fastenwoche *g*
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich kann Dir da nur zustimmen - mache seit Jahren mind. 1 x im Jahr so eine Fastenkur (nach Buchinger) und im letzten Jahr war ich zum fastenwandern auf Sylt - wir sind jeden Tag mind. 12 km gewandert und an dem einzigen wanderfreien Tag bin ich halt 30 km mit dem Rad gefahren,
es war ein komplettes Reset für meinen Körper und ich habe mich lange nicht mehr so gut gefühlt - vor allen Dingen hat diese Saugut-Gefühl unglaublich lange angehalten 

schönen Tach noch


----------



## Bea5 (18. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na, das ist ja ein toller Erfolg!  3 Monate Verzicht und unterm Strich kommen dann 2kg dabei raus. Echt, dafür brauch ich auch mit Ü50 auf nix zu verzichten, um das zu erreichen.




es soll keinen Erfolg darstellen...da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt...oder es wird falsch verstanden....mit Konsequenz und einer guten Ernährung gelingt eine Gewichtsreduktion auch ü 50

und....dann gratuliere ich Dir mal, daß Du 2kg abnehmen kannst ohne Verzicht...das schaffe ich nicht...


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2011)

@ bea,

es hat mit dem alter nur bedingt etwas zutun, natürlich tut sich eine 20 jährige leichter mit gewicht reduzieren als eine 50 jährige. fakt ist aber das dabei die allgemeinen ernährungsmuster eine entscheidende rolle spielen. und man muss nicht auf mal ein stückerl schoki verzichten sondern muss aber im vorfeld über seine gewohnheiten und die ernährung (das fängt mit den portionen an) überdenken. und genau für so ein überdenken ist zb eine woche (oder auch 2) Hielfasten sehr hilfreich. 

ernährungsumstellung ist ein prozess der nicht von jetzt auf gleich passiert sondern vor allem im kopf stattfinden muss. nur so funktioniert es auch auf dauer seine figur zu erhalten. natürlich tuen bewegung sein übriges dazu 

wenn man aber beispielsweise plötzlich (ohne erkennbaren grund) zu nimmt sollte man sich auch fragen ob evtl, organisch etwas im argen liegt, schilddrüse, hormonelle veränderungen könnten hier ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen. so etwas sollte man dann immer auch im vorfeld abklären.

viele grüße coffee


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

sobald jemand was von konsequenz schreibt(die dame ü50 ) , wird der ton hier gleich wieder angepieselt - nicht mehr so schön weichgespült , wie in den letzen antworten , wo man sich darüber unterhielt , wie schön es doch ist , zwischen durch "schoki" zu naschen  und dass man ü40 quasi zum dicksein verdammt ist .......ist schon interessant zu beobachten --- so , ich geh´ weiter  beobachten ...


----------



## Nuala (18. Februar 2011)

ich habe mit keinem wort das durchhaltevermögen und die disziplin kritisiert, nichts liegt mir ferner! ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass eine so rasche gewichtsabnahme nicht besonders gesund und dauerhaft ist.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Februar 2011)

...damit hast du ja  auch recht . aber es  ist  halt einfach ein märchen , wenn alle weiblichen wesen , die die 25 überschritten haben , sich darauf herausreden , dass man es da ja  kaum noch schaffen kann , abzunehmen und das gewicht auch zu halten - aber eben nur mit verzicht und konsequenz .und wie gesagt , ich rede da nicht von hormonen , medis etc . rein von gewichtszunahme durch ESSEN . dann issst man eben das falsche . und das wahrscheinlich schon über einen längeren zeitraum . und es sit einem einfach nicht wichtig genug , zu verzichten - denn dann würde es mit sicherheit klappen . aber jeder muss im leben prioritäten setzen - nur : jammern darf man dann halt nicht ... so , schnell wieder weg , bevor ein entrüstungsstum losbricht  ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Februar 2011)

Doch, man darf jammern! Dafür ist dieser Thread ja da.  
Aber wer hier nix zum Jammern oder zu Helfen hat...  

Apropos Jammern und Klagen: Ich hab mal eben fast zwei Kilo zugenommen! Einfach so, ganz unbemerkt (naja, ein Bierchen hier und zuviele KH da...  ) Heißt für mich am WE kürzer zu treten. Gemüse. Obst. Eier. Und Unicycling, das gibt Muckis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und Unicycling, das gibt Muckis!



Muckies wiegen aber mehr wie fett *g*


also mir tut gut einmal die woche einfach das abendessen weg zu lassen oder einen obsttag zu machen. damit hält man das alles ganz gut in schach.

coffee 40iger


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Februar 2011)

Permanenter Verzicht ist genau das, was nicht funktioniert! Das geht eine Weile und irgendwann wird man doch rückfällig und gefrustet. Wesentlich vielversprechender ist es, evtl. das eine durch das andere ersetzen oder eben die Portionen zu reduzieren.
Beispiel: Anstatt des Eisbechers mit Sahne 1 Kugel ohne. Dann ist der Heißhunger befriedigt und die Kalorienanzahl überschaubar. Oder anstatt eines normalen Bieres ein Leichtes oder Alk-freies zu trinken, Zartbitter- anstatt Vollmilchschokolade oder Pralinen. Und das nenn ich nicht Verzicht sondern vernünftige Reduktion. Und sowas geht dann auch dauerhaft.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Februar 2011)

Dazu kommt, wer sich täglich wiegt, sollte sein Gewicht eigentlich gut im Griff haben. Einmal pro Woche wiegen... hm... da entgleisen schon mal ein paar Kilo!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Permanenter Verzicht ist genau das, was nicht funktioniert! Das geht eine Weile und irgendwann wird man doch rückfällig und gefrustet. Wesentlich vielversprechender ist es, evtl. das eine durch das andere ersetzen oder eben die Portionen zu reduzieren.
> Beispiel: Anstatt des Eisbechers mit Sahne 1 Kugel ohne. Dann ist der Heißhunger befriedigt und die Kalorienanzahl überschaubar. Oder anstatt eines normalen Bieres ein Leichtes oder Alk-freies zu trinken, Zartbitter- anstatt Vollmilchschokolade oder Pralinen. Und das nenn ich nicht Verzicht sondern vernünftige Reduktion. Und sowas geht dann auch dauerhaft.



Ja, so handhabe ich das auch, wenn ich merke, dass die Waage zu viel zeigt 
Einfach etwas weniger von allem ist schonmal gut. Zartbitterschoki hilft auch. Die esse ich nämlich nicht so gern, mein Schokihunger ist dann sehr schnell befriedigt  Was aber tatsächlich noch am besten hilft, ist viel radfahren 
Meine Weihnachts-Extra-Kilos bin ich jedenfalls schon schnell wieder losgeworden


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, wer sich täglich wiegt, sollte sein Gewicht eigentlich gut im Griff haben. Einmal pro Woche wiegen... hm... da entgleisen schon mal ein paar Kilo!




Da ist glaub ich auch Jeder unterschiedlich.
Das geht für mich gar nicht jeden Tag wiegen.
Aber so zweimal in der Woche ist prima.

Und ich finde auch wenn man sich überlegt was an Süßigkeiten man nicht so gerne isst, dann nur diese kauft und nicht soviel Auswahl hat, hilft das auch. 
Bei mir zumindest....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Februar 2011)

Was noch hilft, ist dann nicht die Packung vor die Couch mitzunehmen, sondern eben nur die Portion, die vernünftig ist. Also anstatt die Tafel Schoki halt nur 1 Rippe oder die Handvoll Nüsse nicht direkt aus der Dose zu essen, sondern auf einen Teller geben und wenn der leer ist, war´s das dann halt. (Soweit die Theorie ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kate du Pree (19. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sobald jemand was von konsequenz schreibt(die dame ü50 ) , wird der ton hier gleich wieder angepieselt - nicht mehr so schön weichgespült , wie in den letzen antworten , wo man sich darüber unterhielt , wie schön es doch ist , zwischen durch "schoki" zu naschen  und dass man ü40 quasi zum dicksein verdammt ist .......ist schon interessant zu beobachten --- so , ich geh´ weiter  beobachten ...


 Vollkommen peinlicher Beitrag


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2011)

find´ich mal überhaupt nicht !!!


----------



## MissQuax (19. Februar 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Vollkommen peinlicher Beitrag



*Tja, mal wieder  . Trotz dem hier:*


                                                                     Zitat von *blutbuche* 

 
_gut , dies´ist mein letzter beitrag zu dem thema ... _


                                                                      Zitat von *blutbuche* 

 
_...aber egal - ich halt´mich da jetzt raus._

                                                                       Zitat von *blutbuche* 

 
_okay - ich bin raus .-bringt ja nix ausser anzickereien._


*Und auch "anne waffel"s Kommentar verpuffte erfolglos:                                *



anne waffel schrieb:


> und jetzt kannst Du allen hier Deine viel zitierte ungeheure Willenskraft beweisen, indem Du Dir Deine eigenen Worte zu Herzen nimmst.
> 
> Anne...tänzelt





Die einen schaffen es halt beim Essen nicht sich zurückzunehmen und sich diszipliniert an das zu halten, was sie sich vorgenommen haben ...

*und die anderen haben anscheinend eine "Willensschwäche" (Charaktersache???) und halten sich nicht an ihre eigenen Aussagen (siehe oben)!!!*

*
@ Blutbuche*

Wie kommt's es denn , daß du, obwohl du es dir mehrfach vorgenommen hast, hier nichts mehr zu schreiben, doch ständig wieder "rückfällig" wirst und dich nicht zurückhalten kannst???

Es wäre toll, wenn du dich sinngemäß ein wenig an die Vorgaben der Thread-Erstellerin hältst:



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nun also auch noch ein eigener Thread zum Jammern und Klagen, Vergleichen und Tipps geben... *Von Ladies für Ladies.*  Heißt: Männer dürfen zwar gern mitjammern, aber niemals ein weibliches  Wesen figürlich kritisieren! Und Frauen, die hier posten, dass sie  kiloweise Sahnetorten essen können, ohne ein Gramm zuzunehmen, haben  Threadverbot!



Sprich, du als offensichtlich "Nichtbetroffene" kannst gerne mitlesen, *aber hör doch bitte auf andere mit deinen Statements zu kritisieren, abzuwerten und "runterzuziehen"!*

Damit ist nämlich niemand geholfen. 

*Oder dient es nur dazu, ständig rauszukehren, daß du keine Figurprobleme hast und ein absolut willensstarker, disziplinierter und konsequenter Mensch bist??? *Wobei es dann da doch mit dem Letzteren wohl etwas hapert ...


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde: Eine einigermaßen gesunde Ernährung. Nicht zu viel Alk saufen. Dazu noch mäßiger Sport. Das macht rank und schlank.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Februar 2011)

@ MIssQuax  Ich hätts nicht besser sgaen können!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Februar 2011)

@MissQuax
Endlich hat sich jemand mal getraut den Mund aufzumachen 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2011)

und weil mir jetzt fast schlecht ist  :

konnte gerade nicht widerstehen und musste unbedingt meine teigschüssel vom marmorkuchen ausschlecken!!! und grad schee wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
da pfeif ich auf die konsequente abnehmerei 
@blutbuche: spar dir deine kommentare 

und danke an Miss Quax!! du hast mir auch aus der seele geschrieben...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> und weil mir jetzt fast schlecht ist  :
> 
> konnte gerade nicht widerstehen und musste unbedingt meine teigschüssel vom marmorkuchen ausschlecken!!! und grad schee wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> da pfeif ich auf die konsequente abnehmerei
> ...



hmmmmmm, noch eine Genießerin 
ab und zu muss man einfach sündigen und das mit GENUSS! 
Ich schließe mich an und knabbere an meiner Romy Kokos-Schoki ...


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> und weil mir jetzt fast schlecht ist  :
> 
> konnte gerade nicht widerstehen und musste unbedingt meine teigschüssel vom marmorkuchen ausschlecken!!! und grad schee wars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..


 
Schonmal was von Salmonellen gehört oder bist du dagegen resistent?


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2011)

ach was....salmonellen...
das beste am kuchen ist doch wenn man den teig schlecken kann? war als kind schon so, und ist heute auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Salmonellen gehört oder bist du dagegen resistent?



wenn der Teig nicht schon 3 Wochen so in der Schüssel rumsteht .. is nix mit Salmonellen 
wir wären als Kinder alle ständig salmonellenkrank gewesen, oder?! *grins


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2011)

@rubinstein:
du weißt wenigstens auch zu genießen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @rubinstein:
> du weißt wenigstens auch zu genießen



*grins
immer und in allen Lebenslagen.
Das Leben ist zu kurz, um über Salmonellen nachzudenken


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> wenn der Teig nicht schon 3 Wochen so in der Schüssel rumsteht .. is nix mit Salmonellen
> wir wären als Kinder alle ständig salmonellenkrank gewesen, oder?! *grins


 
Ich dachte, im Krieg gabs keinen Kuchen?


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, im Krieg gabs keinen Kuchen?



hahahahahahahaha
ich bin erst 34 und habe (gottseidank) keinen Krieg erlebt. Wenn 94 dein Geb-Datum ist, sei dir verziehen


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2011)

....ja , dann geniesst mal schön weiter und bleibt dick !! ich bin weiterhin "willensstark " und bleibe schlank . gute naaaahaaacht !!! kann mich so schlecht zurückhalten , wenn ich immer wieder lese , was man so alles in sich hineinstopft und dann 1 seite weiter wundert , warum man immer noch nicht abgenommen hat ... aber das haben alle leute an sich , die ein laster haben - sie finden immer wieder ausreden für sich - und sind auf andere , denen es nicht so geht , halt schlecht zu sprechen . aber das tangiert mich nicht .(zudem greife ich niemanden persönlich an !!!!... aber getroffenen hunde bellen  ...)


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Februar 2011)

@svenji94:
du musst 1994 geboren sein... und in der schule hast wohl auch nicht gut aufgepasst? denn deine beiträge sind wirklich sehr lustig... 
bist du eigentlich ein männlein oder ein weiblein?


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @svenji94:
> du musst 1994 geboren sein... und in der schule hast wohl auch nicht gut aufgepasst? denn deine beiträge sind wirklich sehr lustig...
> bist du eigentlich ein männlein oder ein weiblein?




das habe ich mich bei den beiden letzten KommentarschreiberInnen auch schon gefragt


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2011)

um was ging es hier noch mal? 


ich kann wirklich nach meiner heilfastenwoche berichten das es total gut tut seinen körper mal zu -reseten- und danach eine neuorientierung viel leichter fällt.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....ja , dann geniesst mal schön weiter und bleibt dick !! ich bin weiterhin "willensstark " und bleibe schlank . gute naaaahaaacht !!! kann mich so schlecht zurückhalten , wenn ich immer wieder lese , was man so alles in sich hineinstopft und dann 1 seite weiter wundert , warum man immer noch nicht abgenommen hat ... aber das haben alle leute an sich , die ein laster haben - sie finden immer wieder ausreden für sich - und sind auf andere , denen es nicht so geht , halt schlecht zu sprechen . aber das tangiert mich nicht .(zudem greife ich niemanden persönlich an !!!!... aber getroffenen hunde bellen  ...)



Wann kapierst du eigentlich, das du mit deiner arroganten und selbstverlieben Art allen hier auf die Nerven gehst?

Aber das du total unsensibel und absolut resistent gegen solche Andeutungen bist, hast du ja schon in diversen 29er Threads deutlich zur Show gestellt.


----------



## tombrider (20. Februar 2011)

Ich als Mann darf mich hier vielleicht gar nicht äußern, aber die Probleme sind nicht anders. Ich bin gerade nach einem Unfall seit 3 Wochen krank, und es ist schrecklich, wie wenig man essen darf, ohne zuzunehmen, wenn man nicht biken kann! Nach meinem letzten Schlüsselbeinbruch durfte ich 10 Wochen nicht biken und habe in diesen 10 Wochen 9 Kilogramm zugenommen. Meine Er-Fahrung: Wenn ich täglich zur Arbeit radle und nur einmal die Woche Biken gehe, dann nehme ich immer noch leicht zu. Bei zweimal die Woche biken hält sich mein Gewicht oder geht gaaanz langsam runter. Bei dreimal fange ich spürbar an abzunehmen, bei vier- oder fünfmal die Woche biken nehme ich extrem schnell ab. Muß nicht unbedingt biken sein, manchmal gehe ich auch laufen oder schwimmen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gibt´s heute Tiramisu!  

Na gut, die Light-Variante mit 50:50 Mascarpone/Quark, selbstgemachtem Apfelmus ohne Zucker und ebenfalls zuckerfreiem Unterbau. Und natürlich ohne Alk. Schmeckt superlecker! An solchen Schlemmersonntagen nehme ich für gewöhnlich sogar ab, weil es eben sonst nix gibt außer Gemüse und Salat.


----------



## BineMX (20. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gab´s grad lecker Waffeln..   Dafür gehts heut noch auf die Rolle und abends gibt nur Eiweißshake. Halte es da etwas wie die Bodybuilder, die sich einen Tag in der Woche Ausreißer erlauben. 
War eigentlich schon auf mein tägliches Mittagsmüsli fixiert... da wollte mein Freund unbedingt Waffeln... der übrigens futtert wie ein Scheunendrescher und trotzdem immer dünner wird...  ich koch ihm jetzt schon SAHNE Soßen 

Ach und das mit Blutbuche alias Trek irgendwas... einfach überlesen... muß schon immer grinsen wenn ich ihre "hasse 29er" Fußnote lese... 
Sozusagen bin ich doppelt betroffen.... "willenslos" weil gut gepolstert und dann noch 29er Fahrerin 


Bin auch schon mein Leben lang kernig (wie sich mein Pa ausdrückt) jetzt hat man ein zu kleine Schilddrüse in Verbindung mit Unterfunktion festgestellt, wer weiß wie lange schon.

Natürlich bin ich auch ein Genießer und esse gern  Von Ende Nov. bis vor kurzem waren es 3kg Plus. Weihnachten und kein radln über 2 Monate.....
Aber ich muß halt akzeptieren, daß ich mich einfach mehr anstrengen muß um abzunehmen und gleich zunehme, wenn ich den Sport vernachlässige.  Es gibt ja umgangssprachlich def. gute und schlechte Futterwerter, das ist nunmal so. Jetzt kann ich mich entweder gehen lassen oder dagegen ankämpfen. Das ist aber ein lebenslanger Prozess. Habe mein Gewicht bereits 3x reduziert und ein bis zwei Drittel jedes Mal halten können, also kein Jojo Effekt. Momentan bin ich wieder ganz gut dabei aber es geht seeeeehr langsam (Insulin Trennkost) und ich bin mir im klaren, daß ich selbst bei ereichtem Traumgewicht dann um die Erhaltung genauso kämpfen muß.
Nichtdestotrotz packt mich bei aller Vernunft doch manchmal der Frust, wenn ich sehe wie schwer ich um jedes Gramm kämpfen muß. 

Wenn ich dann aber eine Kollegin anschaue: klapperdürr und dermaßen unfit.... die schnauft schon bei einer leichten Steigung mit dem Rad und bewegt sich überhaupt ned. Hätte die mit uns die Rennrad Gardasee Umrundung gefahren, die wär glatt tot umgekippt


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Lieber Reserven als gleich vom Hungerrippchen zu kippen!  

Im Ernst: Mager ist nicht gleich gesund und fit! Aber das wissen wir ja...


----------



## BineMX (20. Februar 2011)

Eben der Meinung bin ich auch...
und bei so mancher Antwort hier kommt mir der Gedanke:

Dünn gleich verbiestert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2011)

@ bineMX

nimmst Du jetzt was gegen die SD unterfunktion? bei mir wurde auch vor 1/2 Jahr unterfunktion festgestellt. Seit ich aber SD tabletten fühl ich mich aber wieder besser 

lg coffee


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Februar 2011)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ bineMX
> 
> nimmst Du jetzt was gegen die SD unterfunktion? bei mir wurde auch vor 1/2 Jahr unterfunktion festgestellt. Seit ich aber SD tabletten fühl ich mich aber wieder besser
> 
> lg coffee




neugierige Frage zwischendurch ...
warum heißt du "coffee" fragt die Kaffeetante 

R5 (Vroni)


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

@bine :...nein nein , nicht "verbiestert" (was ein hässlich `wort ) -  rundum  zufrieden ! (schlank und ohne 29er )


----------



## Nuala (20. Februar 2011)

willkommen im kindergarten


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> neugierige Frage zwischendurch ...
> warum heißt du "coffee" fragt die Kaffeetante
> 
> R5 (Vroni)



weil Rubinstein5 schon belegt war 

coffee


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

....


----------



## BineMX (20. Februar 2011)

@Coffee: Jepp!! Wurde 2008 schon festgestellt, da hab ich Tyranojod bekommen. Hab ich dann aber nach 3 MOnaten wieder abgesetzt, da ich der irrigen Meinung war ich bekomme das mit gesunder Ernährung und Sport in Griff. "Hormone" nehmen hatte irgendwie so einen negativen Touch. Anscheinend haben aber die 3 MOnate meinen Stoffwechsel recht angeschubst, denn ich hab so schnell und easy abgenommen (auch danach) wie noch nie. Im Winter 2009/2010 gings mir dann recht schlecht... kennst bestimmt die Symptome.... auch Gewicht hatte ich wieder mega zu kämpfen.. da war der Wert dann schlechter als 2008. 
Momentan bin ich bei 88er L-ThyroxJod ... die Wirkung war von der 1. Tablette an zu spüren. Hab jetzt einen TSH Wert von 0,7 und würd gern erhöhen. Denn ab 100er könnt ich wieder TyrannoJod nehmen. Meine Ärztin ist anderer Meinung...gibt ja da unterschiedliche Meinungen... ob nahe 1 oder nahe O.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (20. Februar 2011)

Coffee schrieb:


> weil Rubinstein5 schon belegt war
> 
> coffee



hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
wie geil!
Gute Antwort!

Proste dir gerade mit lecker Kaffee zu! 
Auf die Kaffeetanten


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2011)

@ bineMX, ich bin bei 75er L-Thyrox. seit dem nehme ich auch nicht mehr grundlos zu 

@ rubinstein5, Prost, aber ich mit Wasser, habe mein Kaffekontingent für heute schon ausgeschöpft 

coffee


----------



## mystik-1 (20. Februar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wie kommt's es denn , daß du, obwohl du es dir mehrfach vorgenommen hast, hier nichts mehr zu schreiben, doch ständig wieder "rückfällig" wirst und dich nicht zurückhalten kannst???



Die fehlende Willenskraft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....ja , dann geniesst mal schön weiter und bleibt dick !! ich bin weiterhin "willensstark " und bleibe schlank . gute naaaahaaacht !!! kann mich so schlecht zurückhalten , wenn ich immer wieder lese , was man so alles in sich hineinstopft und dann 1 seite weiter wundert , warum man immer noch nicht abgenommen hat ... aber das haben alle leute an sich , die ein laster haben - sie finden immer wieder ausreden für sich - und sind auf andere , denen es nicht so geht , halt schlecht zu sprechen . aber das tangiert mich nicht .(zudem greife ich niemanden persönlich an !!!!... aber getroffenen hunde bellen  ...)




Ist Dir das nicht selber langsam peinlich? 
ich darf bellen, ich bin dünn
und willensstark bist Du kein Stück! :*"kann mich so schlecht zurückhalten , wenn ich immer wieder lese"* schon peinlich, anderen vorzuhalten, sie wären inkonsequent und dann selber keinen Willen haben


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

naja , meine art der  willenslosigkeit macht zuminderst nicht dick - und schadet mir auch sonst nicht ....


----------



## mystik-1 (20. Februar 2011)

Und schon wären wir beim Thema "Ausreden" 
Lustig, sehr lustig mitzulesen... Fang bei Dir an und dann kannst du anderen das vorwerfen, was du selber gar nicht schaffst ;-)
Klingt dann einfach glaubwürdiger ^^


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2011)

...solange, bis du jemandem einmal zu oft auf die Nerven gehst. :-(

Reißt du eigentlich überall die Klappe auf, wenn du keine Ahnung hast?


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2011)

na, 
was lese ich denn hier??
da ist man mal ein paar stunden anderst "beschäftigt", unter anderem mit lecker marmorkuchen und käsekuchen essen   

und schon ist hier wieder was los ...

@nuala: selbst im kindergarten ist es "freundlicher"


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

..ich geh´mal was essen !!!!!!


----------



## MissQuax (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> naja , meine art der  willenslosigkeit macht zuminderst nicht dick - und schadet mir auch sonst nicht ....




Außer, daß du dir in so einem Forum mit deiner Art eine Menge Sympathien verscherzt. Aber wie ich dich einschätze, ist dir das sowieso egal ... 

Bin nur froh, daß du nicht mit nach Willingen kommst  - sonst würdest du wahrscheinlich mit deinen überheblichen Sprüchen jedem teilnehmenden Mädel, das ein paar Pfund zuviel auf den Rippen hat, das Wochenende verderben!

Mir sind auf jeden Fall 20 übergewichtige nette und umgängliche Frauen lieber als 1 schlanke, die sich einfach ständig nur ätzend benimmt! (Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, daß alle schlanken/dünnen Frauen sich so benehmen).

Ach, noch eine Frage: rauchst du eigentlich? Aber ich glaube, falls ja, würdest du das hier sowieso nicht zugeben ...


----------



## BineMX (20. Februar 2011)

ich geh schon mal Bier holen.... ... alkoholfreies...
könnt noch interessant werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

...ich bin so oft in willingen , da kann ich auf diese treffen gut verzichten 
nein , ich rauche nicht - und wenn ja , würde ich es natürlich zugeben - ich bin selbstkritisch genug - im gegensatz zu anderen ...
wer mich mag oder nicht , ist mir ziemlich wurscht . das ist ein forum , ich kenne  wenige  persönlich - und  lege auch keinen wert darauf . mein "privates" leben hat da nix mit zu tun .- 
ich kenne auch übergewichtige nette leute (!) . aber die sind durchaus in der lage , ihr  problem zu erkennen , und auch was dagegen zu unternehmen , statt ihre zuvielen  kilos dauern mit der rosaroten brille anzuschau´n , schönzureden  und zu entschuldigen .wenn einer dick ist und es gut findet : prima ! wenn er es mist findet , muss er wa s aendern . reden und sich über leute  aufzuregen , die ihnen keinen honig um den mund schmieren  sondern mit der realität konfrontieren  , hilft mit sicherheit nicht - zumindest nicht , die kg loszuwerden .und ich sag ja : wer sich angesprochen fühlt , wird seine gründe haben . sonst könnten sie es viel entspannter seh´n und nicht auf sich bezieh´n ...so , ich hol´auch mal ne tüte  popcorn .
ist schon interessant , wie giftig "ladies" doch werden , wenn man was zu ihren schwächen sagt , was sie nicht hören mögen ....


----------



## mystik-1 (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ist schon interessant , wie giftig "ladies" doch werden , wenn man was zu ihren schwächen sagt , was sie nicht hören mögen ....



redest Du schon wieder von Dir?


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

nein , eher nicht


----------



## Nuala (20. Februar 2011)

herr, schmeiß hirn vom himmel!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## swe68 (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche, ich bin echt fassungslos, wenn ich deine Kommentare lese.
Es ist einfach nur noch peinlich.
Schlank sein ist bestimmt nicht das wichtigste im Leben. Du scheinst dich wirklich darüber zu identifizieren. 

Allen anderen und mir wünsche ich Abnehmen und Gewicht halten mit Spaß im Leben.
Ich hoffe, ich kann mein Glücksrezept "Sport und Schlemmen" lange weiter durchführen. Durch (gesundheitlich bedingt) zu wenig Sport habe ich zwar leider ein Kilochen zuviel (rein gefühlsmäßig), aber deswegen terrorisiere ich mich selber nicht mit dauerndem Verzicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

..nein , schlank sein ist nicht das wichtigste(wobei es sicher schöner und ästethischer ist , als zu dick) .... aber alle , die hier schreiben , scheinen dem schlanksein doch enorm viel bedeutung beizumessen , sonst würden sie doch den fred einfach überspringen .... und was   an meinen kommentaren   peinlich sein soll ... nun ja - da hat jeder eine andere sichtweise am anfang des freds wurde mal gefragt , was man denn gegen dicksein machen kann(..wie werde und bleibe ich schlank ...)  ... habe einfach nur mittel und wege aufgezeigt , wie man es ändern k önnte , wenn man denn wirklich wollte ... dass eine solche diskussion daraus wurde , liegt mit sicherheit nicht an mir - sondern an den leuten , die gar keine andere meinung annehmen wollen - und lieber ihre pfunde weiterhin mit sich herumtragen ... auch gut .- aber andere meinungen werden ja gern als unfreundlich , peinlich , spam und änhlichemkram abgetan .schade eigentlich .-
gute nacht für heute "


----------



## lucie (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2011)

@blutbuche:
dein einzigstes mittel, das du aufgeführt hast, war "willenskraft"... die uns angeblich fehlt...
mittlerweile denke ich, ist jedem in diesem thread klar, wie du helfen wolltest, bzw. wie dein standpunkt ist. 
und wie lange du eigentlich schon nichts mehr dazu schreiben wolltest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also belass es jetzt einfach dabei, und schreibe nichts mehr!!

und lass uns nun jammern, und zusammen austauschen und über unser gewicht motzen, so wie eigentlich das thema hier vom threadgeber auch gedacht ist. denn dafür ist dieser thread nunmal da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

deine beiträge sind nur noch "themaverfehlung", in der schule würdest du dafür eine ungenügend bekommen...


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

...Halloooo?

Was'n hier los?

Keine Agressionen bitte, meine Damen...
Schei.., ich dachte immer, wir Mädels sind besser als die Männer hier im IBC, die sich ständig in irgendwelchen Freds' zoffen.
Ich dachte immer, wir stehen über sowas, schade eigentlich.

Bin jetzt echt ein wenig enttäuscht. 

Hoffe, Ihr meint das nicht wirklich so und vertragt Euch wieder.
Ladys Only ist doch ein echt tolles Forum und es macht Euch doch eigentlich Spaß, stimmts'?

Los Mädels, rafft Euch hoch und schreibt Euch was versöhnliches.
Wir sind doch alle alt genug um Zickenkriege außer Acht zu lassen.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

okay , ich halt´mich jetzt echt raus - versprochen !! und lass´jeden einfach so , wie er möchte .- p.s. das sollte was versöhnliches sein !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## MissQuax (20. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> okay , ich halt´mich jetzt echt raus - versprochen !! und lass´jeden einfach so , wie er möchte .- p.s. das sollte was versöhnliches sein !!



Fein  (wenn du dich auch dran hältst)!

Dann diskutiere ich - und bestimmt auch die anderen, die hier Kontra gegeben haben - gerne mit dir weiter in anderen Threads über andere Themen!


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

...ich liebe Euch und bin stolz wie eine Mutter!


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

@blutlache: ...wenn meinste denn jetzt schon wieder?

Hast Du nicht mitbekommen, dass es jetzt langsam gut ist?
Oder verstehst Du die Deutsche Sprache nicht???

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bettina (20. Februar 2011)

Falls wir jetzt noch mal zum Thema zurück kehren wollen, hät ich mal eine Frage.
Kann man sich ernsthaft das Kohlehydrate essen abgewöhnen? Also es reduzieren?

Ich habe es ca. ein 1/2 Jahr probiert, aber richtig gut geht es mir nur, wenn ich kohlehydratreich esse.... Wie war das bei euch, also bei denen die z.B. abends keine Kohlehydrate mehr essen.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2011)

hallo Bettina

ja klar kann man dass 
wobei es mir anfangs schon schwer viel!! 
da ich mittags immer warm esse (zumindest unter der woche), hab ich mir abends immer nur noch brotzeit gemacht. vor allem stehe ich total auf brot! das viel mir dann schon schwer... aber nach 1-2 wochen gewöhnt man sich auch daran. ich esse abends nun gerne fisch, mit gemüse, salat mit putenfleisch, oder koch mir gewisse sachen ohne KH. auch ich habe nicht immer die lust abends noch was zu kochen. da lohnt es sich, gewisse dinge in größerer menge zu machen, z.b. suppen etc.. die muss man dann nur noch aufwärmen. ansonsten bliebe noch quark mit obst. darauf aber achten , dass der eiweißanteil größer ist als der KH anteil! gilt auch für yoghurts!
manchmal reicht mir abends auch nur noch ein stück obst...
oder ein eiweißshake nach dem fitness.
manchmal nehme ich vom fitness auch  ne backmischung figurbrot mit. das ist zwar auch ein brot, aber mit einem hohen EW anteil! das kann man dann auch abends essen, wie ne brotzeit.
es gibt sicherlich noch gaaaanz viele leckere rezepte... muss ich selber noch mehr ausprobieren und erfahren! also bin immer offen für neue ideen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Kann man sich ernsthaft das Kohlehydrate essen abgewöhnen? Also es reduzieren?



Man kann. Frau auch.    Den Hunger "stopft" man gut mit Gemüse und Salat, KH allerdings machen durchaus süchtig. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede...


----------



## svenji94 (20. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Man kann. Frau auch.  Den Hunger "stopft" man gut mit Gemüse und Salat, KH allerdings machen durchaus süchtig. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede...


 
Yep. Mit einem ordentlichen 300g Steak in der Pfanne und ein bisserl Salat dazu geht das prima!


----------



## BineMX (21. Februar 2011)

Also mir fällt es abends gar nicht schwer auf jegliche Kohlenhydrate zu verzichten... also auch auf Obst, Brot etc. Mir hilft auf jeden Fall die Methode der InsulinTrennkost. Morgends richtig viel Kohlenhydrate ohne Eiweiß zum satt werden und dann 5 Stunden Essenspause. Lustigerweise fällt es mir leichter 5 Stunden nix zu Essen, statt nur ein bisserl. Denn bei einem kl.Stück Schoki packt mich sofort der Heißhunger und ratzfatz gehts dahin mit den guten Vorsätzen  Mittags gehts mir am besten bei Müsli (zuckerfrei), Yoghurt und Obst... das hält richtig lange... wieder 5 Stunden Pause bis zum eiweißreichen Abendessen. "Süßeres" zu Mittag hält bei mir besser her als z.B. nur Kartoffeln etc.
Bei uns gabs oder gibst Abends eh kaum Brotzeit, da ich meistens koche damit mein Freund für den nächsten Mittag was hat. 
Weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das im Sommer geregelt bekomme bei längeren Radtouren, da muß ich fast ab und an KH nachfüllen.... 
Bin dabei echt erstaunt daß keine Heißhungerattacken entstehen und ich allen Versuchungen ganz gut widerstehen kann.... wobei die Schwiegermam gestern Kalbsbraten mit Knööööödel mitgebracht hat  aber gut hat mein Freund heut ein Mittagessen und bei mir gabs Eiweißshake  man opfert sich ja gerne


----------



## Bettina (21. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ...KH allerdings machen durchaus süchtig. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede...



Dann bin ich ja Suchtkrank 

Ich starte morgens mit Müsli mit Hafermilch und Obst, Mittags kommen Käsebrote und abends koche ich: meistens Nudelgerichte.
Abends ein dickes Steak ist OK, aber maximal 1x die Woche, Fisch geht wegen der Überfischung der Weltmeere gar nicht ... Salate finde ich im Winter schwierig, da ich versuche nur regional einzukaufen. Und hier wächst grad wenig.    Die derzeit erhältlichen Kohlgemüse schreien förmlich nach Kartoffeln. Und da sind dann wieder meine KH 
Wie gesagt ein halbes Jahr habe ich es mal durchgezogen, aber mir sind fürs Abendessen echt die Ideen ausgegangen als es Winter wurde.


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2011)

keine KH.......niemals, da esse ich lieber nur halbe portionen bevor ich auf meine geliebte pasta verzichten soll. 

von so fertigen zeugs (eiweißshake & co) halte ich auch nicht so viel. mein Speiseplan ist aus frischen/meist regionalen sachen. auch mein morgendliches müsli stelle ich selbst zusammen aus leinsamen, haferflocken, weizenkleie, rosinen und milch.

grüße coffee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Februar 2011)

Ich sehe das mit KH durch Eiweiß ersetzen durchaus kritisch. Viele Zivilisationskrankheiten kommen durch zuviel tierisches Eiweiß. Jeden Tag Fleisch oder Fisch ist weder gesund noch ökologisch sinnvoll bzw. vertretbar. 
Ich persönlich halte es lieber wie Coffee: Lieber nicht so viel und dafür aber abwechslungsreich. Künstliches Zeugs kann sowieso nie was Frisches ersetzen. Es gibt meines Wissens auch noch keinen Nachweis darüber, dass z.B. künstliche Mineralstoffe ebenso vom Körper verwertet werden wie natürliche. Es gibt Spekulationen bzw. Forschungen, die davon ausgehen, dass die Wissenschaft die genaue Zusammensetzung der Nahrung noch garnicht kennt und es daher höchst problematisch ist, nur einzelne Stoffe vermehrt zuzuführen.


----------



## Bettina (21. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Jeden Tag Fleisch oder Fisch ist weder gesund noch ökologisch sinnvoll bzw. vertretbar.





Dazu kommt, daß ich regional einkaufe und dabei überwiegend biologisch. Folge ist wie oben erwähnt, eine reduzierte Gemüseauswahl im Winter. Daraus folger ich bisher für mich: Kohlehydrate reduziert -aber nicht weglassen- geht. (ich rede jetzt vom Abendessen, nicht vom Frühstücksmüsli udn Mitnehm-Käsebrötchen)  Wobei das Reduzieren bei Nudeln doch irgendwie zu halben Portionen führt und dann bekomme ich Nachts Hunger.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit KH durch Eiweiß ersetzen durchaus kritisch. Viele Zivilisationskrankheiten kommen durch zuviel tierisches Eiweiß. Jeden Tag Fleisch oder Fisch ist weder gesund noch ökologisch sinnvoll bzw. vertretbar.
> Ich persönlich halte es lieber wie Coffee: Lieber nicht so viel und dafür aber abwechslungsreich. Künstliches Zeugs kann sowieso nie was Frisches ersetzen. Es gibt meines Wissens auch noch keinen Nachweis darüber, dass z.B. künstliche Mineralstoffe ebenso vom Körper verwertet werden wie natürliche. Es gibt Spekulationen bzw. Forschungen, die davon ausgehen, dass die Wissenschaft die genaue Zusammensetzung der Nahrung noch garnicht kennt und es daher höchst problematisch ist, nur einzelne Stoffe vermehrt zuzuführen.





ziemlich genau meine Meinung...

Wobei es wohl nicht an der Konzentration von bestimmten Stoffen an sich liegt, die nicht bekannt wäre (überspitzt gesagt: man nehme ein Massenspektrometer... ), sondern eher der Zusammenhang verschiedenster Stoffwechselprozesse bei der Verwertung der Nährstoffe, der noch nicht so ganz verstanden und geklärt ist (wobei natürlich auch die genaue molekulare Struktur der Nahrung reinspielt). 
Natürliche Nahrung ist das, worauf unser Stoffwechsel rein evolutionär eingestellt ist. Schon alleine deswegen meine ich behaupten zu können, dass das auch am Gesündesten ist... nicht, weil künstliche Nahrungsmittel per se schlecht oder schädlich sind, sondern weil wir uns selbst eben im Lauf der Jahrtausende an natürliche Kost und deren Zusammensetzung und auch nicht verwertbare Anteile angepasst haben. Stichwort Ballaststoffe 

Zu Kohlenhydraten oder nicht Kohlenhydraten: Ich weiß, da gibt es verschiedenste Meinungen (teils auch wieder evolutionär begründet ). Aber schon alleine der "Nachhaltigkeits"-Gedanke würde mich von einer eiweiß-basierten Ernährung abschrecken. Außerdem: ein Blick in die Geschichtsbücher zeigt... der Fortschritt in der Entwicklung der Menschheit hat ungefähr zu dem Zeitpunkt Schwung aufgenommen, an dem die Menschen gelernt haben, Getreide anzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Februar 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, daß ich regional einkaufe und dabei überwiegend biologisch. Folge ist wie oben erwähnt, eine reduzierte Gemüseauswahl im Winter. Daraus folger ich bisher für mich: Kohlehydrate reduziert -aber nicht weglassen- geht. (ich rede jetzt vom Abendessen, nicht vom Frühstücksmüsli udn Mitnehm-Käsebrötchen)  Wobei das Reduzieren bei Nudeln doch irgendwie zu halben Portionen führt und dann bekomme ich Nachts Hunger.




  Genau!


----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2011)

Nacht hunger? nee da schlaf ich *g*

ich versuche am Abend oft eher zu essen (17Uhr), manchmal lass ich das Abendessen auch ganz weg. Aber Hunger habe ich dann Nachts auch keinen  da kann ich mich whl glücklich schätzen.

lg coffee


----------



## Bettina (21. Februar 2011)

Abends früh essen soll ja sinnvoll sein, aber ich bin oft erst um 19 Uhr daheim. (Nein, es liegt nicht daran, dass ich lange schlafe. Der Arbeitstag beginnt kurz nach 7 Uhr.)
Daher wird das bei mir nichts...


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich denke es kommt auf die "gesunde" mischung an, von eiweiß (pflanzliches wie auch tierisches!) und kohlenhydraten. da muss natürlich jeder selber seine mischung, wenn er das so machen mag, finden.
ich habe eine freundin die mit weight watchers glücklich ist - für mich wäre das nichts. 
deswegen eben jedem das seine!!! 

fakt ist, dass man einfach zur richtigen zeit das richtige essen muss. abends um 22 uhr noch schoki und chips ist klar, dass die sich auf den rippen niederschlagen! dagegen in der früh kann es der körper noch gut den ganzen tag über angehen!!
ich finde nicht dass zuviel eiweiß dem körper schadet. soviel eiweiß kann man gar nicht zu sich nehmen, damit es so weit kommen würde. 

und: wenn man bedachter ißt, und etwas weniger an der menge zu sich nimmt die man für gewöhnlich nehmen würde, bzw. statt 2mal nachlegen nur noch 1mal, da kann man sich, bzw. da *wird* sich der körper auch dran gewöhnen!!! das ist am anfang alles nur ne kopfsache. aber das geht auf jeden fall!! wo wir dann wieder beim "willen" wären


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Februar 2011)

Das Problem der falschen Ernährung liegt leider aber darin, dass man es nicht gleich merkt, sonder u.U. erst mit 50 oder 60, wenn man die Schäden nicht einfach mit ner Woche Diät wieder grade biegen kann.
Dass extreme Low-Carb-Ernährung zum Tod führen kann, dafür gibt es viele Beispiele.
Nur so mal auf die Schnelle: www.zeit.de/gesundheit/gesundheitsfragen/gesundheitsfrage-6


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

ich habe aber nie was von extremer low carb diät geschrieben! dass die nicht gesund ist, ist mir bewusst!!!!

weiter oben bei meiner darstellung, wie ich die ernährung umgestellt habe, kann man genau nachlesen wieviel kohlenhydrate genommen werden- und vor allem wann! das ist ja der eigentliche sinn! und noch dazu kann und darf man sich dabei satt essen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (21. Februar 2011)

langsam essen und gut kauen  auch so ein Zauberwort. meist essen wir doch alle heute viel zu schnell und schlingen nur rein. Auch ein Effekt der heutigen Zeit :/

coffee


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2011)

also ich muss auch sagen, dass es mir arg schwer fallen würde meine KH zufuhr zu verringern...zumal ich abends meistens noch beim Krafttraining bin im Winter und im Sommer dann abends öfters mal 80-120 KM Touren auf dem Rennrad dazu kommen.
denke man sollte wirklich mal überblicken wieviel isst man wirklich. manchmal hilft es auch einfach mal alles aufzuschreiben was man gegessen hat. klingt erstmal doof und sollte nicht auf dauer betrieben werden, aber man bekommt mal vor augen geführt wieviel man wirklich isst und an welchen stellen eine Änderung erfolgen kann/sollte


----------



## BineMX (22. Februar 2011)

Wieso extreme LowCarb Diäten????    Hat hier glaub ich keine angesprochen 
Bei mir wie gesagt Frühstück reichlich Kohlenhydrate ohne Eiweiß, Mittags ges.Mischkost (meist Müsli, eher eiweißreduziert), nur Abends Verzicht auf KH. Jeweils 5 Std. Essenspause..
Für mich kein Problem, mein Reizdarm verträgt diese Art der Trennkost besser als KH/Eiweiß/Fett Mischkost. Aber wie heißt es so schön: viele Wege führen nach Rom  und Ausnahmen bestätigen auch bei mir die Regel


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Februar 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach: KH sind reiner Treibstoff - steht die Karre in der Garage, braucht sie auch keinen Sprit! (Oder weniger...)    Das was das Gehirn an KH braucht, bekommt es aus Obst und Gemüse, Nudeln, Kartoffeln und vor allem Brot braucht man wirklich nur, wenn man das Zeug als Brennstoff nutzt.


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nudeln, Kartoffeln und vor allem Brot braucht man wirklich nur, wenn man das Zeug als Brennstoff nutzt.



in Anbetracht dessen, wo wir uns hier rumtreiben, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es auch so benutzt wird


----------



## BergZwergin (22. Februar 2011)

Also, KHs essen GANZ abgewöhnen geht ja eh nicht, aber das Reduzieren fällt eigentlich super-leicht. 
Ich esse zum Frühstück unterdessen eine Handvoll Müsli (also was so laut Packungsangabe auch effektiv "eine Portion" entspricht = meistens so 35g.). Dazu eine kleine Banane, ein Apfel und ein 1,5% Fett Joghurt - hält LOCKER bis mittags satt.
Mittags dann Gemüsepfanne oder auch mal Calamares und Salat dazu. Oder eben dochmal ein Reis- oder Kartoffelgericht, manchmal sogar NUDELN! (Teufelszeug! ´) 
Abends Salat und ein paar Käsewürfel oder aber rohen Lachs. Wir essen auch mindestens 1x pro Woche Sushi mitlerweile.

Man muss dazu sagen, ich habe früher oft "Morgens Brötchen / Mittags Nudeln / Abends Brot gegessen, davon bin ich nun weg, und fühle mich auch viel besser. Ab sofort ist ja nun mein Bike fertig und ich werde nun noch mal am "anderen Ende" - nämlich am Kalorienverbrauch ein wenig schrauben. Weil wie hier schon angemerkt wurde: Das Defizit is das einzige was zählt. Ich hab zwar kein Problem mich ein wenig "schlauer" zu ernähren - aber hungern und Diäten will ich auf keinen Fall. Also, wenn ich bei meiner aktuellen Ernährung nicht abnehme, einfach mal noch ein paar Stunden länger Biken gehn


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Februar 2011)

Das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein...stand grad auf der waage und hab mit entsetzen festgestellt dass ich 0,9kg zugenommen hab
Un das bei 5mal die woche Sport und ernährungsumstellung...da soll mal einer noch motiviert sein abzunehmen wenn man eh nur zunimmt


----------



## BergZwergin (23. Februar 2011)

ruhig Blut, 0,9kg is ja nun nicht wirklich "Zunahme" - das kann auch Wassereinlagerung sein oder einmal zu wenig aufm Klo.... Solangs nicht morgen nochmal und übermorgen nochmal 0,9kg werden....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Februar 2011)

geh ja immer schon morgens vor em wiegen aufs klo damits so wenig wie möglich is 
Bei meinem Pech sinds dann morgen noch mehr...


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch gerade wieder ein Kilo zugenommen. Kann das am Antibiotika liegen? Hm... Kommt mir fast so vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anne waffel (23. Februar 2011)

Nicht ärgern, greenhorn. Bei 5x in der Woche Sport könnte ja unter Umständen auch der ein oder andere Muskel gewachsen sein - und Muskeln wiegen mehr als Fett  
Also darfst Du nicht nur der Waage vertrauen - sondern musst ein Körpergefühl entwickeln...hier etwas straffer, da kneift die Jeans nicht mehr. So in der Art.

Anne...Muckies


----------



## Jule (23. Februar 2011)

@ greenhorn-biker: Einfach dran bleiben und weiter so! Nächste Woche sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus, wetten? 


Bei mir läuft's grade super gut. Hab' den Weihnachtsspeck + 2 weitere Kilos weg. 
Leider schrumpft so langsam der Vorbau und der Speck auf den Hüften hält sich wacker.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich gehe nicht jeden Tag auf die Waage und schon gar nicht montags nach nem sportlichen Wochenende.
Weis auch nicht warum aber da wiege ich immer mehr. Das tue ich mir nicht an.

Achso und gut ist es wenn man seine Umfangmaße regelmäßig aufschreibt da der Körper sich durchaus zum "Besseren" verändern kann obwohl man laut Waage nicht abnimmt.
Da man besonderes wenn man viel abnehmen will immer mal wieder stagniert mit der Abnahme.


----------



## Deleted195907 (23. Februar 2011)

... bei mir stagnierst ein wenig... vielleicht doch zuuu viel Sport; anyway - die Hosen sitzen lockerer und ansonsten fühle ich mich saugut...

allerdings gibts auch bei mir kleine "Ausrutscher": habe gestern abend Cantuccini (diese leckeren italienischen Mandelkekse) gebacken für einen Freund, der gerade mein Bike repariert / überholt ... und da ist mir doch so das eine oder andere Stückchen in den Mund gerutscht...
aber ich musste ja auch kosten, ob sie wirklich so gut wie immer geworden sind !!!


----------



## Schnitte (23. Februar 2011)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Nicht ärgern, greenhorn. Bei 5x in der Woche Sport könnte ja unter Umständen auch der ein oder andere Muskel gewachsen sein - und Muskeln wiegen mehr als Fett
> Also darfst Du nicht nur der Waage vertrauen - sondern musst ein Körpergefühl entwickeln...hier etwas straffer, da kneift die Jeans nicht mehr. So in der Art.
> 
> Anne...Muckies



man muss wohl dazu sagen, dass Muskeln nicht extrem viel mehr wiegen als Fett...lediglich geringfügig mehr.
aber wie auch immer. Ich würde 0,9 KG mehr nicht als Problem ansehen...ich denke es bringt auch nichts, sich auf Zahlen zu konzentrieren. Das eigene Gefühl für den Körper und die Tatsache das man sich wohlfühlt sind wirklich wichtig. Gerade wenn man mit sich selbst zufrieden ist, hat man eine unglaubliche Ausstrahlung auf Andere  
Also sieh es sportlich.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> man muss wohl dazu sagen, dass Muskeln nicht extrem viel mehr wiegen als Fett...lediglich geringfügig mehr....



jetzt raub mir doch nicht alle Hoffnung


----------



## Schnitte (24. Februar 2011)

@Frau Rauscher

ich will dir keine Hoffnungen nehmen bzw. dich demotivieren. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, was würde es bringen Fakten schön zu reden?
und sieh es mal so: 0,9 KG sind nichts und es können Wassereinlagerungen oder ähnliches sein. Du würdest dich doch auch nicht darüber beschweren wenn du innerhalb von 1 Tag 1 KG abnimmst...was auch wieder Tagesformabhängig sein kann


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Februar 2011)

das hab ich jetzt auch gar nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Habe mittlerweile mein erstes Gewichtszwischenziel erreicht 
Hat zwar wesentlich länger gedauert als ich dachte, aber ich denke je langsamer und gleichmäßiger es runter geht und das auch noch mit gleichzeitigem Muskelaufbau desto geringer ist die Gefahr des Jojo-Effekts.
Mein nächstes Ziel sind nochma 5kg weniger und dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich mich wohl fühle .Langfristiges Ziel war eigentlich dass ich gern wieder Kleidergröße M tragen möchte. Aber wie gesagt alles ohne Zeitvorgabe und ohne strenge Diäten.
Gefühl ist momentan eigentlich gut aber wenn ich in den Spiegel seh find ich mich immer noch dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile mein erstes Gewichtszwischenziel erreicht
> Hat zwar wesentlich länger gedauert als ich dachte, aber ich denke je langsamer und gleichmäßiger es runter geht und das auch noch mit gleichzeitigem Muskelaufbau desto geringer ist die Gefahr des Jojo-Effekts.
> Mein nächstes Ziel sind nochma 5kg weniger und dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich mich wohl fühle .Langfristiges Ziel war eigentlich dass ich gern wieder Kleidergröße M tragen möchte. Aber wie gesagt alles ohne Zeitvorgabe und ohne strenge Diäten.
> Gefühl ist momentan eigentlich gut aber wenn ich in den Spiegel seh find ich mich immer noch dick



hey ho! Glückwunsch!!!!

das mit dem Spiegelbild kenne ich gut. Aber das Phänomen haben 90 % der Frauen (Männer finden sich immer schön - warum auch immer *grins)
Selbst Anorexiekranke "sehen sich" fett. Ich habe gelernt, dass das Schönfinden von innen kommt. 
Dann siehst du es dir auch von außen an.
Sch... auf die Kleidergröße M, S oder Zero. Ich habe in meinem Kleiderschrank von 36 bis 44 alles drin.  Jeder Produzent schneidert anders, jedes Stück sitzt anders. 
Kopf frei machen und wohlfühlen heißt bei mir die Devise. Ich bin weder dick noch dünn. Ich bin einfach ich! Und wer mich so nicht mag, soll weggucken! Ich lebe nur einmal und das möchte ich auskosten - in allen Lebenslagen 
SO!

rückenstärkende Grüße von R5


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte 
Nee aber von Magersucht bin ich noch weit entfernt 
Momentan hab ich bei 1,70m 80kg und das ist defintiv noch zu viel.Wie gesagt Endziel bei etwa 75kg was nach BMI un wie se alle heißen immer noch zuviel wär (worauf ich aber nichts gebe). Aber viel weniger würde mir glaub auch nicht wirklich "stehen" weil ich eh der kräftigere Typ bin
Orthopädin hat auch schon gesagt ich brauch mir keine sorgen zu machen ich hätte kräftige Knochen (laut Röntgenbild) und bin kein zierliches Persönchen  Und außerdem find ich dass Frauen mit Kurven besser aussehen sonst wären es ja Männer oder ein "Brett mit zwei Nägeln" wie mein Freund sagen würde 
Aber mal sehen was die Zeit und vor allem der Sport bringt


----------



## murmel04 (19. Mai 2011)

@greenhorn-biker

ist dir das nur mit Sport oder auch mit Ernährungsumstellung gelungen.

Und weiter so, du wirst das Ziel schon erreichen.

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Also Grundlage war viel Sport...5mal die Woche etwa ne Std! Montag und Freitag hab ich nen Ruhetag eingebaut. Aber ansonsten keinen festen Plan,je nach Laune Nordic Walking,schwimmen,biken oder joggen.Wobei am Anfang das walken überhand hatte weil die Kondi einfach null war und ich meinen Gelenken noch nicht soviel zumuten wollte
Errnährungsumstellung war absichtlich nicht so groß, weil ich 1. nicht mein ganzes Leben mit einer Diät leben wollte un 2. mich nicht wieder umstellen wollte sobald ich mein Wunsch-/Wohlfühlgewicht erreicht habe. Also einfach weniger essen (un das langsam reduzieren dass sich der magen anpasst dann muss man nicht soviel hungern ),nicht mehr so fettig (zB hauptsächlich Putenfleisch),nur noch vollkorn (beim Brot), keine Zwischenmahlzeiten (also 4 Std etwa zwischen den Mahlzeiten) und fast vollständiger Verzicht auf Süßes (ja ich weiß da fängt wieder jeder an zu schreien aber für mich persönlich war es so einfacher als nur zu reduzieren!).Natürlich gabs auch ausreißer aber nach sovielen verpatzen diäten wollt ich einfach nicht mehr so streng sein mit mir sondern einfach nach meinem Bauchgefühl gehen. Der Nachteil bei alldem ist natürlich dass man sehr viel Geduld haben muss ("nur" 4kg in 5 Monaten!!) aber man gewöhnt sich daran
Allerdings ist dies nicht nach wissenschaftlichen Normen "entwickelt" und orientiert sich auch nicht daran,sondern ich hab einfach ausprobiert was mir gut tut und womit ich wohlfühle und es scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Danke für die aufmunternden Worte
> Nee aber von Magersucht bin ich noch weit entfernt
> Momentan hab ich bei 1,70m 80kg und das ist defintiv noch zu viel.Wie gesagt Endziel bei etwa 75kg was nach BMI un wie se alle heißen immer noch zuviel wär (worauf ich aber nichts gebe). Aber viel weniger würde mir glaub auch nicht wirklich "stehen" weil ich eh der kräftigere Typ bin
> Orthopädin hat auch schon gesagt ich brauch mir keine sorgen zu machen ich hätte kräftige Knochen (laut Röntgenbild) und bin kein zierliches Persönchen  Und außerdem find ich dass Frauen mit Kurven besser aussehen sonst wären es ja Männer oder ein "Brett mit zwei Nägeln" wie mein Freund sagen würde
> Aber mal sehen was die Zeit und vor allem der Sport bringt



ich bin auch kurvig mit 1,64 und 68 kg und steh dazu. 
Aber find damit mal ne gescheite Jeans, die nicht hinten absteht oder schon an den Oberschenkeln (die durchs Biken schon stramm sind - yippiii) zu eng sind ... grummel


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Ohja das mit den Oberschenkeln kenn ich 
Wobei es mit meinen mehr an Kilos einfacher gefallen is Hosen zu kaufen weil der Bauch da passend zu den Oberschenkeln war un nix mehr abgestanden hat
Ansonsten heißt jetzt halt die Devise nie ohne Gürtel aus dem Haus sonst bist du laufend am ziehen 
Aber ich denke das nehmen wir dann gern in Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich auch mit viel Geduld an meine Pfunde gewagt und kleine Etappenziele gesetzt. Was ich mir über Jahre hinweg angefuttert habe, möchte ich auch über Jahre wieder loswerden. Wenn es etwas schneller geht, ist es auch nicht schlimm. 

Ich habe einmal im Jahr die Fastenzeit mitgemacht; kein Fleisch/Wurst, kein Alkohol und der Naschschrank war tabu. 4 kg gehen in der Zeit weg. Und dann heißt es halten, bis zur nächsten Fastenzeit.

Okay, es dauert ewig, aber es wirkt und man muss sich nicht so umstellen. Außerdem beuge ich so dem Jojo-Effekt vor. 

Viel Erfolg noch + lg
MissOldie


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (19. Mai 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mit viel Geduld an meine Pfunde gewagt und kleine Etappenziele gesetzt. Was ich mir über Jahre hinweg angefuttert habe, möchte ich auch über Jahre wieder loswerden. Wenn es etwas schneller geht, ist es auch nicht schlimm.
> 
> Ich habe einmal im Jahr die Fastenzeit mitgemacht; kein Fleisch/Wurst, kein Alkohol und der Naschschrank war tabu. 4 kg gehen in der Zeit weg. Und dann heißt es halten, bis zur nächsten Fastenzeit.
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich nicht wirklich so an, als ob du abnehmen möchtest. Eher so, als wenn du  damit immer eine Entschuldigung zurechtlegst, nicht auf die Sahnetorte, nicht auf den Wein und nicht auf das Schnitzel zu verzichten. Dann kannste in deiner Denke immer sagen: Macht ja nix....


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

ich hol´schon mal popcorn ......da kommen sicher gleich interessante beiträge ...


----------



## MissQuax (19. Mai 2011)

Klar, das ist natürlich für unsere "Miss-perfekte-Figur-dank-100%iger-Selbstbeherrschung" mal wieder ein gefundenes Fressen ... (damit meine ich natürlich nicht das Popcorn)!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

jepp  - und frau- nicht -perfekt-figur dreht schon wieder am rad ....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Ich sag nur "Nagelbrett"


----------



## MissOldie (19. Mai 2011)

Klar, wollte ich abnehmen. Es sollte aber auch dauerhaft sein. Ich habe so in gut einem Jahr 9 kg abgenommen. Ich weiß, das ist für den Zeitraum nicht viel, aber der schwierige Teil des Abnehmens ist ja immer das Halten. Da darf man sich nicht maßlos die Sahnetorte auftischen. Essen mit Bedacht, Sünden mit Sport ausgleichen oder einem anschließenden Fastentag. Das ist meine Methode.

Ich will keine Modell-Figur bekommen, aber mich einfach wohlfühlen. Bei einer Körpergröße von 162 cm wirkt man mit ein paar Kilos zu viel halt immer gleich etwas fülliger als mit 170 cm und mehr.


----------



## MissQuax (19. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Nagelbrett"



Selbst wenn - das wäre ja nicht so tragisch - gibt für alles Liebhaber(innen)! Aber viel abstoßender als das Äußere finde ich bei manchen Menschen einfach ihr Wesen ...


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

oh ja - ich auch(in erster linie das äussere - das zweite kann man hier ja kaum beurteilen ... manche tarnen sich gut ...) ....immer wieder köstlich ...


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (19. Mai 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber viel abstoßender als das Äußere finde ich bei manchen Menschen einfach ihr Wesen ...


 
Ja, ist klar. Und Dicke sind immer so lustig und sorgen für gute Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

...dünne geh´n meist zum lachen in den keller ...


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Selbst wenn - das wäre ja nicht so tragisch - gibt für alles Liebhaber(innen)! Aber viel abstoßender als das Äußere finde ich bei manchen Menschen einfach ihr Wesen ...



ich hätte keine besseren Worte finden können


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2011)

Da wird in diesem Forum seitenweise über versteckte Werbung gelabert, gestritten, ob das legitim sei, die Moderatoren kritisiert etc... als ob man das nicht selbst merken und beurteilen könnte.
Was mich an diesem Forum wirklich nervt sind die unzähligen Doppel- und Mehrfachaccounts, die "Malebenwiederneuanmelder", welche dann ungeniert lospoltern, um das Forum aufzumischen. Klar, wem es Spaß macht, gehört bei so einem großen Forum nunmal dazu. Doof wird es nur, wenn andere User dies ernst nehmen und seriös darauf eingehen.
Eine Abhilfe aber wäre vielleicht neben dem Anmeldejahr die Anzahl der Beiträge des Users einzutragen und mit einem "Häkchen" zu versehen, ob sich derjenige im Vorstellungsfred vorgestellt hat.
Grüße!

_P.S. Der Post auf den sich mein Kommentar bezog ist vom Forumteam gelöscht worden._


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2011)

dumme Kommentare gelingen aber auch Nicht-Mehrfach-Accounts.


----------



## MissQuax (20. Mai 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> dumme Kommentare gelingen aber auch Nicht-Mehrfach-Accounts.



Wie wahr! 

Danke fürs Löschen des total niveaulosen Postings!


----------



## chayenne06 (23. August 2012)

... mal wieder den Thread hervorholen...


hat von Euch schon jemand seinen Stoffwechsel "untersuchen" lassen? 
Bringt das was? 
Der Speck muss weg... aber der Kopf ist nicht willig


----------



## illi3384 (23. August 2012)

Da mein Stoffwechel absolut normal, bis super gut lief hat die Untersuchung fürs Abnehmen nichts gebracht :-(
War aber trotzdem nett mal zu hören, dass man top fit ist.

Der Klick im Kopf der hilft... aber der dauuuuert


----------



## Sleyvas (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

weil sich hier doch viele schwer tun und nicht so recht vorankommen, möchte ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich hatte seit ca. 2006 kontinuierlich zugespeckt, bis ich auf tollen 76,5kg bei 1,64m landete. Kein Wunder, morgens immer schön Nutellabrote mit Kakao/Schokocroissant, mittags Zeugs vom Bäcker oder Salat, abends dann nochmal richtig reinhauen mit Pizza, Sahnesoßen, Schweinefleisch etc. Ein Abendessen, das keine Soße oder Nudeln/Kartoffeln beinhaltete war kein ganzes Essen. Und natürlich kein Sport. Irgendwann wurde die Frustration dann immer größer. Klamotten kaufen wurde schwieriger, man hatte immer einen Arsch wie ein Brauereigaul, schnaufte wie ein Walross, wenn man mal der Bahn hinterherrennen musste oder eine Treppe hochgewatschelt ist. Kein Zustand für eine 25-jährige...Die leichte SD-Unterfunktion erachte ich jetzt als nicht relevant, da sie bisher nicht medikamentös eingestellt werden musste.

Dann habe ich vergangenen August angefangen, Punkte zu zählen und damit eine Ernährungsumstellung anzugehen. Reine Diäten sind völliger Unsinn. Wenn ich satt werden wollte, MUSSTE ich eben anders (gesünder) essen. In der Anfangszeit habe ich hauptsächlich abends auf KH, Fettes und Süßkram  verzichtet und nach WW-Rezepten gekocht. Morgens meist ungesüßtes Müsli, mittags Salat, abends dann Fisch/Geflügel mit Gemüse in allen möglichen Variationen (aber auch Leckereien wie Krebsfleisch mit Cocktailtomaten in Knoblauch-Frischkäsesoße mit Nudeln). Gesündigt habe ich auch regelmäßig. Allerdings war das in Ordnung und einkalkuliert. Sonst gab es nur Heißhunger. Das habe ich dann bis Februar 2012 praktiziert  OHNE irgendeine Form körperlicher Ertüchtigung. Bis dahin war ich immerhin runter auf 60kg (aber immer noch 34% (!!) Körperfettanteil). Allein das hätte ich nicht erwartet, nicht von mir, die sich immer so schwer tut, etwas durchzuziehen. Aber der Erfolg motiviert. Dementsprechend folgte die Anmeldung im Fitnessstudio mit ambitionierten 5 Tagen Kraft/Cardiotraining die Woche. 

Nach etwa einem Monat kam dann die Spinninginfektion, die auch das Biken mit sich brachte. Seitdem trainiere ich wirklich sehr viel, 2-3 mal Spinning, 2 GA1-Einheiten, mind. am WE Touren draußen und zusätzlich noch 1-2 Mal Krafttraining in der Woche. Schwer fällt es mir nicht, weil ich Spaß daran habe (mal von den langen GA1-Einheiten im Studio abgesehen...da hilft nur Disziplin). Die Ernährung habe ich auch wieder geändert, Weight Watchers an den Nagel gehängt, sonst würde ich bei dem Sportpensum schlapp machen. Ich achte nun einfach darauf, möglichst unverarbeitete Produkte zu essen und genug EW/KH zu mir zu nehmen. Ein typischer Tag wäre morgens ein Nutellavollkornbrot (das muss einfach) oder Müsli bzw. Haferflocken mit Milch und etwas Kakao, mittags meist Hüttenkäse mit Tomaten, Gurken, Frühlingszwiebeln, Thunfisch, sonstigem Gemüse etc., nachmittags Naturjoghurt mit wenig Fett, ein paar Haferflocken, einem Apfel und Zimt und abends nach dem Training einen Eiweißshake + KH. Sünden erlaube ich mir, sobald es mich danach gelüstet. Allerdings kommt es viel seltener vor, seit ich nicht mehr so viel Weißmehlprodukte sondern mehr langkettige KH zu mir nehme. Nach Sahnsoßen und vergleichbarem sehnt es mich schon lange nicht mehr, die liegen mir nur noch schwer im Magen. Aktueller Stand: 53,5kg und nur noch rund 25% Körperfettanteil. Dafür ist der Muskelanteil rapide angestiegen  Hätte mir vergangenen August jemand gesagt, dass ich das erreichen würde, hätte ich ihm den Vogel gezeigt. Aus der schwabbeligen, motivations- und antriebslosen Couchpotatoe ist jetzt ein aktiver Mensch geworden, der einfach viel mehr Spaß am Leben hat. Dabei war es eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man bewusst an die Sache rangeht, es aber nicht in Selbstkasteiung ausarten lässt. Man sollte sich immer satt essen und wohlfühlen können. Stagniert das Gewicht, nicht frustrieren lassen und aufgeben. Habe ich z.B. immer exakt meine täglich verfügbaren Punkte gefuttert und nie variiert, passierte das gern. Dann habe ich mal ein, zwei Tage wirklich reingehauen und danach ein paar Punkte eingespart  schwupps  war das leidige nächste Kilo weg. 

Man kann also mehr erreichen, als man denkt  einfach dran bleiben und von den erreichten Erfolgen weiter motivieren lassen. Und vorallem auf den eigenen Körper hören!


----------



## Anniunterwegs (24. August 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Erfolg! Ich stimme dir absolut zu, dass es super wichtig ist, sich immer satt essen zu können. Daher sind eine Umstellung der Ernährung und viel Bewegung so wichtig. Ich glaube auch, dass man nur so dauerhaft schlank bleiben kann. Bei allen kurzfristigen Diäten sind auch die Erfolge nur kurzfristig. Und beim Biken verbrennt man ja zum Glück eine ganze Menge Kalorien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (24. August 2012)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deiner Abnahme

Tja hört sich alles schön und gut an, nur bei mir funktioniert es nicht.

WW ja hat mal geholfen vor ca. 5 Jahren mal locker 25 Kg abgenommen, allerdings ja ohne Sport!!!!

Dann ging es leicht rauf ca. 7 kg die dann 2009 mit WW und ohne Sport wieder runter gegangen sind, trotz kh am abend,

Dann mit Sport angefangen und nicht mehr so sehr darauf geachtet und schups die 7 kg waren wieder drauf und sind sie immer noch, obwohl ich wieder mit WW angefangen habe, 2 kg runter und das wars, seitdem geht nix mehr

Denke werde jetzt demnächst abbrechen, die 40 kann ich anderswo besser anlegen.

Allerdings wenn ich lese was du so ist, ich würde verhungern, denke dafür ist mein Tag einfach zu lange, der beginnt schon um 3 Uhr nachts

es sind nur 7 Kilo und die wollen einfach nicht runter:kotz:


----------



## Sleyvas (24. August 2012)

Danke euch Mädels 

Also nur um das klarzustellen; ich habe mich bei WW nur an Punktelisten von Bekannten orientiert und nicht online irgendwelche Abos abgeschlossen oder bin zu Treffen gegangen. Das war mir zu doof. Ich habe hauptsächlich mit der App iWatchr auf dem iPhone gearbeitet. Zwischenzeitlich auch mal mit dem Kalorientagebuch von FooDDB. 

Als ich mit dem vielen Sport angefangen habe, war mir das WW-Essen einfach immer zu wenig und die Bonuspunkte zu ungenau. Da ging ich dann rein nach Gefühl, Klick im Kopf hatte es zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gemacht.

Sowas wie "Joghurt mit Apfel und Haferflocken" liest sich ziemlich wenig. Allerdings ist das immer mindestens eine randvolle Müslischale. Zudem habe ich mir angewöhnt, nur zu essen, wenn ich wirklich Hunger habe und nicht, weil zB gerade Mittagspausenzeit ist. Und mein Magen knurrt recht oft, gefühlt futtere ich ständig was - aber eben gesundes Essen. Oder am Wochenende nach dem Sport nehme ich immer die größte Schüssel, die ich so finden kann und haue da eben Unmengen Gemüse, Thunfisch und Hüttenkäse rein. Danach platze ich fast aber ich bin satt und wieder fit. Das ist ja irgendwie das Tolle, man kann trotzdem jede Menge mampfen und hat nicht das Gefühl, zu Hungern und zu verzichten


----------



## MissOldie (7. Januar 2014)

Jahresbeginn und die üblichen Vorsätze.... Deswegen krame ich mal wieder diesen alten Threat hervor.

Ich war letztes Jahr ziemlich gebeutelt und habe seit Ende April keinen nennenswerten Sport mehr gemacht. Demnach habe ich ordentlich zugenommen und bin konditionell ziemlich im Eimer.

Meine Ausgangsdaten:
Körpergröße: 162 cm
Gewicht: 68 kg
Ziel: am 31.12.2014 unter 60 kg wiegen

Wer zieht mit?

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2014)

Im Winter lege ich auch immer zu. Und zwar ordentlich. Im März war ich bei 82 Kilo, durch konsequenten Verzicht auf Alkohol und Süßes und mit VIEL radfahren (täglich zur Arbeit und 3-6 mal pro Woche zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden MTB) habe ich in den folgenden 8 Wochen 8 kg verloren. Und dann über den Rest des Jahres noch zwei, so daß ich Ende des Sommers bei 72 war. Vor Weihnachten hat es dauernd geregnet, bei den Stürmen konnte man zudem nicht sicher in den Wald zum Mountainbike-fahren. So bin ich jetzt schon wieder bei 79 kg. Immerhin ist das Wetter so schön, daß ich den Aufwärtstrend stoppen konnte.


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Januar 2014)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Jahresbeginn und die üblichen Vorsätze.... Deswegen krame ich mal wieder diesen alten Threat hervor.
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr ziemlich gebeutelt und habe seit Ende April keinen nennenswerten Sport mehr gemacht. Demnach habe ich ordentlich zugenommen und bin konditionell ziemlich im Eimer.
> 
> ...



Ja komm auf geht's, lass uns ziehen!

Habe fast die selben Ausgangsdaten wie du nachdem ich 2012 schon einmal gestartet bin.
Damals mit 162cm und 79kg (ich könnte so kotzen). Da hab ich mit echt viel Radfahren und Ernährungsumstellung von August 2012 - Januar 2013 auf 64kg runtergespeckt.
Dann hatte ich leider 6 Wochen virale Meningitis + 2x 3 Wochen Erkältung, Motivationsverlust hoch 1mio usw. Inzwischen hocke ich wieder auf 69kg und will unbedingt endlich mal auf die 60. Mit 64 hatte ich mich schon faaaast wohl gefühlt, dann wie gesagt Döneralarm, wieder in böse alte Essgewohnheiten verfallen etc.  Männe zieht eigentlich auch voll mit (der hat im o.g. Zeitraum von fast 140kg auf 94kg runtergeschraubt!) und dann hat auch ihn das Motivationsloch erwischt und die Dönerfalle zugeschlagen...

Aufschreiben hat übrigens extrem geholfen. Echt jeden Riegel, Salat, Cola aufschreiben und konsequent bei x Kalorien pro Tag bleiben. Leider ewig nicht gemacht und wozu das führte schrieb ich ja schon. Hmpf!

Also - bin dabei - weg mit dem Bauchspeck!


----------



## corra (8. Januar 2014)

jetzt will ich auch mal 

erstens ihr seid so niedlich mit euren 60 - 80 kilo  ich hab da ein etwas grösserres problem 

gestartet wurde im april dieses jahr nach einem 2 fachen bandscheiben vorfall 
bei 158,6 kilo bei 192cm ( nicht nur fett bin recht fitt hab 6 jahre strongman training gemacht ) 

ziel sind 1.4.15 105 +- 5 kilo 

bissher stehen wir bei 138 kilo nur durch aufpassen was mann wann ist und sport 

mall schauen obs was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (8. Januar 2014)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Meine Ausgangsdaten:
> Körpergröße: 162 cm
> Gewicht: 68 kg
> Ziel: am 31.12.2014 unter 60 kg wiegen
> ...


 
Japp bin dabei.

Bin ebenfalls 162cm
Gewicht: 70 kg
Ziel: im Sommer unter 65kg und in Dezember ebenfall die 60er marke zu knacken 

2013 habe ich es geschafft 7 kg abzunehmen, dank Biken - Essensumstellung und teilweise intermettierendes Fasten. Jetzt bleibe ich beim Biken, (bald wieder) Zumba, und richtiges Essen (kontrolliert mit hilfe von FDDB.info).
Ab dem Frühling werde ich auch jeden Tag mim Bike zur Arbeit fahren (ca. 4Km eine Strecke).

Mädels das kriegen wir hin  Ich wünsche allen gutes Gelingen und viel Motivation!!


----------



## MissOldie (8. Januar 2014)

Hey super, dass doch einige mitziehen! 

Mit viel Sport ist bei mir noch nicht so viel drin, da ich im Dezember am Knie operiert wurde und jetzt erst so langsam wieder in die Vollbelastung gehen darf. Das heißt für mich Schwimmen, Krafttraining (Milon-Zirkel) und leichtes Ergometerfahren ohne Widerstand. Hilft alles nicht so wirklich beim Abnehmen. 

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich gerne esse und auch kein Kostverächter bin... Also übe ich mich in Disziplin und versuche, zumindest erst einmal die Nascherei einzustellen und kontrollierter zu essen. Heute Mittag gab es bei mir Feldsalat mit gebratenen Gnocchis und Krabben. Lecker und macht satt. Heute Abend gibt es dann nur noch ein Joghurt mit Obst.

Schreibt doch auch mal, was ihr so esst. Dann kann man sich Ideen holen und es wird nicht so eintönig. So hält die Motivation vielleicht länger.

Auf geht´s Mädels. Wir schaffen das!!! 

Liebe Grüße
MissOldie


----------



## Senshisan (9. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Also prinzipiell esse ich alles worauf ich lust, ich achte darauf dass ich maximal 80% meines Gesamtumsatzes zu mir nehme.
Ich trage alles was ich esse in meinem Tagebuch ein bei fddb (es gibt auch eine app für unterwegs). Anfangs habe ich das gemacht um zu kontrollieren ob ich auch wirklich genug trinke am tag, mitlerweile trage ich alles ein, sogar sport und andere aktivitäten. Ich habe gemerkt das ich damit am beste fahre, ich brauche meine eigene kontrolle 
Morgens esse ich müsli mit natur joghurt, auf der arbeit esse ich meist mitgebrachte brote und selbst belegte wraps (mit salat, putenbrust etc. echt lecker!) und abends gibts dann was warmes (reis mit gebratenen gemüse, nudeln mit pesto, pitabrot mit hähnchen, mozzarella und rocula etc.). zwischendurch esse ich kaum was, hier und da mal eine mandarine, apfel, pick up oder anderen süßkram (hauptsache nicht zu viel).
Ich gehöre auch zu denen, die einfach zu gerne essen.

Liebe Grüße
Senshi


----------



## Mx343 (9. Januar 2014)

Wichtig halt nur selber und vorallem möglichst frisch kochen.

Mal ein paar Beispielgerichte die ich so mache.
Gebratene Maultaschen (in Scheiben) mit Karotten, Paprika und Zwieblen (ggf. noch ein Ein reinrühren)
Spagetti Bolognese mit frischen Karotten/Paprika und Tomaten
Rigattoni al Forno
Hähnchencurry mit Paprika, Karotten, Pilzen mit Reis oder Asianudeln
Chili Con Carne mit Reis
Tortillas mit Hähnchen Fajita mit Käse überbacken
selbstgemachte Burger (Burgerbrötchen selbst gebacken)
Gemischter Salat mit Granatapfeldressing und Kernen (Granatapfelkerne zu entnehmen ist allerdings eine ziemliche Sauerei)

Allerdings ist die Motivation abens nach der Arbeit für eine Person zu kochen meistens ehr gering und dabei koche ich eigentlich echt gerne.
Liegt wohl daran das es mir zu viel Stress ist die Kücke danach immer sauber zu machen.

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2014)

Ich klinke mich da auch mal rein. Ich nahm das letzte Jahr zwar schön ab (Umfang, nicht Gewicht), doch die Schwimmringe dürften auch noch verschwinden. So ca. 5kg weniger würden mir schon reichen. Ich bin seit einigen Jahren bei einer Grösse von 170 stabil zwischen 70 und 73kg. Mein Ziel wäre konstant wieder unter 70 zu sein. Die 6 leuchtete die letzten zwei Jahre nur zweimal kurz auf der Waage auf.
Ich wüsste eigentlich, was gesunde Ernährung ist, da ich den ganzen Kram mal im Masterstudium studiert habe. Mein Hauptproblem ist wohl, dass ich in der Produktentwicklung von Süsswaren arbeite und ich so einige Kalorien beim Probieren aufnehme und natürlich auch Süsswaren zur Genüge rumliegen. Ich werde also versuchen den Gelüsten zu widerstehen, mich auch sonst gesund zu ernähren und weiterhin regelmässig Sport zu treiben. Mal schauen, was das Jahr so bringt....
Allen ein gutes Gelingen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. Januar 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ..., dass ich in der Produktentwicklung von Süsswaren arbeite und ich so einige Kalorien beim Probieren aufnehme und natürlich auch Süsswaren zur Genüge rumliegen.



Klingt für mich nach Traumjob... !


----------



## murmel04 (9. Januar 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach Traumjob... !



Aber nur wenn man sich beherrschen kann fürchte ich oder ne Abneigung gegen süßes hat


----------



## murmel04 (9. Januar 2014)

So nachdem ihr alle so fleißig sein wollt

Hänge ich mich mal an und werde mich bemühen dass es demnächst auch weniger Murmel gibt


----------



## tombrider (9. Januar 2014)

So, die erste Woche ist rum. Die letzten 7 Tage jeden Tag etwas gemacht. Rad gefahren, Schwimmen gegangen usw.
Trainingstagebuch zum Motivieren angelegt. Im Moment noch weder hart noch lange. Sondern locker nur so lange, wie es mit Spaß geht und es die Zeit zuläßt. Aber immerhin 10 Stunden Bewegung in 7 Tagen. Macht sich auf der Waage noch nicht bemerkbar (außer daß es nicht mehr aufwärts geht), aber man muß ja erstmal die Grundlagen legen. Wer in Göttingen wohnt, ist zum Mitmachen eingeladen!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Januar 2014)

@MissOldie
was bitte schön sind 68 kilo bei 1,62cm, da bist du bestenfalls gut genährt........möööönsch sei froh das du fraulich aussiehst.....denke du bist eine Frau bei deinem account namen.......geh bissi pumpen, radeln und guck bissi auf ernährung.......vorallem mehrmals am Tag futtern....gaaaanz wichtig...........und nur so als tip, wenn du abnehmen willst erhöhe die eiweißzufuhr......kohlenhydrate etwas bis stark reduzieren......du wirst dich wundern...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (9. Januar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man sich beherrschen kann fürchte ich oder ne Abneigung gegen süßes hat


 
Doch, doch, ist schon kein schlechter Job. Man muss halt lernen sich zu beherrschen. Aber irgendwann ist die Lust nicht mehr soooo gross. Ich merke immer, wie der Lust nach Süssem nach etwa zwei Wochen Urlaub wieder anwächst ;-).


----------



## MissOldie (10. Januar 2014)

Na, da sind ja einige gute Ideen dabei. 

Prinzipiell ist es mir schon klar, dass ich die KH reduzieren, bzw. abends am besten ganz weg lassen soll. Allerdings machen da meine Männer nicht so ganz mit. Ja, ja, ich kann ja die Nudeln/Kartoffeln, etc. auf meinem Teller weg lassen... Ich werde es versuchen. 

@stolli 
Danke, du bist sooo charmant!  Ich musste echt schmunzeln. Es geht mir auch nicht um Modell-Maße. Aus diesem Alter bin ich tatsächlich raus.  Aber ich möchte mich einfach in meinem Körper wieder wohlfühlen und beim Blick in den Spiegel nicht die Krise kriegen. Außerdem muss ich jedes zusätzliche Kilo den Berg hochwuchten (wenn ich mal wieder biken darf). Und da meine Kondition im Moment total im Eimer ist, versuche ich zumindest die Ausgangslage zu verbessern.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Januar 2014)

Ich bin nur ehrlich und direkt auch sage ich was ich denke.......und danke für das kompliment.........aber das wird scho wieder.....immer schön langsam aber beständig.....
am Tag KH sind schon okay.......aber die richtigen, dunkle nudeln z.b......das ganze helle zeug taugt eh nix......ach und bloß kein eiweißbrot, das strotzt nur so vor fett.....
Und der nachbrenneffekt beim pumpen hält WESENTLICH länger an als bei ausdauertraining, sagt dir jeder Profisportler......
Wichtig is das du net verbissen rangehst sondern locker, sonst wird das nix.....ich hab das problem mit dem zunehmen(alles futtern was ich mag) ohne reue....mußte für jeden Muskel hart arbeiten, kann auch umgekehrt gehen....
gruß
Stolli


----------



## MissOldie (10. Januar 2014)

Mit Zwang klappt das bei mir eh nicht. Spaß muss schon sein. Allerdings bin ich im Moment so heiß auf Sport und darf noch nicht. Mein Physiotherapeut hat mich gestern erst wieder gebremst. Mein Knie ist wieder zu dick. 

Schau´n mer mal, wie es weiter geht. Jedenfalls bin ich hochmotiviert und habe es mir als festes Ziel in den Kopf gesetzt. Durch die Veröffentlichung im Internet gibt es mir noch einmal einen gewissen Kick. Ich muss Ende des Jahres schließlich die Hosen herunterlassen. 
Da will ich mich ja nicht blamieren. Aber keine Bange, ich werde auch fgtenügend Spaß und Genuss am Leben haben.


----------



## MissOldie (10. Januar 2014)

MissOldie schrieb:


> fgtenügend


Ich meinte "genügend". Da bin ich wohl auf der Tastatur ausgerutscht.


----------



## Mx343 (11. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> aber die richtigen, dunkle nudeln z.b......das ganze helle zeug taugt eh nix



Stimmt das überhaupt noch?
In der Reportage damals mit Tim Mälzer kam raus das es egal ist, es gibt nämlich Menschen bei denen macht es keinen Unterschied ob Vollkorn oder hell.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Januar 2014)

Es ist bewiesen das der helle kram nix taugt......aber jeder so wie er mag.....ich ess schon lang nix mehr helles....


----------



## murmel04 (11. Januar 2014)

@Miss Oldie, ich kann deine Beweggründe verstehn. Denke den meisten hier geht es nicht darum als Hungerhaken rumzurennen, oder Modellmaße zu erreichen, wobei das fast dass gleiche ist wie Hungerhaken.  Mich eingeschlossen.

Fakt ist jedes Kilo weniger macht sich bergauf bemerkbar. Ich bin eh schon meist die letzte, klar bei dem was ich alles hochstrampeln muss. 
Andere specken halt ihr Bike ab und wiegen da wirklich alles ab, unser eins fängt erstmal bei sich selber an.

Gesundheitliche Gründe gibts sicher auch, und außerdem macht das Klamotten Shoppen mit weniger auf den Rippen meist auch mehr spaß. Wenn man sich nicht immer fragen muss, und wo stecke ich den Rest von mir rein....

So darum Mädel´s lasst es uns gemeinsam angehen und schaffen.

Grüßle


----------



## Senshisan (11. Januar 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @Miss Oldie, ich kann deine Beweggründe verstehn. Denke den meisten hier geht es nicht darum als Hungerhaken rumzurennen, oder Modellmaße zu erreichen, wobei das fast dass gleiche ist wie Hungerhaken.  Mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Fakt ist jedes Kilo weniger macht sich bergauf bemerkbar. Ich bin eh schon meist die letzte, klar bei dem was ich alles hochstrampeln muss.
> Andere specken halt ihr Bike ab und wiegen da wirklich alles ab, unser eins fängt erstmal bei sich selber an.
> ...



Danke Murmel, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (1. April 2014)

Zwischenbilanz nach dem ersten Quartal:
Im Januar 1 Kilo abgenommen und seither Stillstand.  Ich bin am Verzweifeln. Seit Aschermittwoch keine Nascherei mehr und nur noch vegetarische Kost. Und trotzdem geht nix runter.  

Verletzungsbedingt habe ich ein Dreivierteljahr aussetzen müssen und habe glücklicherweise nicht zugenommen. Jetzt dachte ich, dass ich mit dem Sport den Kalorienverbrauch erhöhe - natürlich ohne mehr zu essen. Pustekuchen!

Und wie läuft es bei euch?


----------



## Sleyvas (2. April 2014)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass nun mit Sport dein Kaloriendefizit zu groß ist, der Körper auf Sparflamme läuft und sich daher nix tut? Zählst du irgendwie die Kalorien bzw. nutzt du eine Datenbank wie zB fddb.info?


----------



## murmel04 (2. April 2014)

Mhh, ich muss mal die Waage suchen.

Hab aber dass Gefühl die ein oder andere Hose etwas lockerer geworden sind. 

In kg muss ich mal schaun, hoffe das sich was getan hat.

Größtes Problem was esse ich, vor allem in der Mittagspause


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. April 2014)

Also bewiesen ist folgendes.......ein gescheites Kraftraining bewirkt den meisten fettabbau, und vorallem der sog. Nachbrenneffekt ist wesentlich länger als nach ausdauertraining jeglicher Art........und ma an die mädels hier.......ihr braucht net zu denken das wenn ihr ma ein paar Hanteln in die Hand nehmt gleich aussseht wie Arnold Schwarzwaldbecher..
Geht gezielt pumpen oder macht Cross Fit und die Pfunde purzeln, ernährt euch einigermassen vernünftig und die Hosen passen bald wieder.
Wichtigste ist aber an der sache ist......niemals verbissen rangehen dann passiert nämlich gar nix.......sprech da aus eigener erfahrung, aber umgekehrt(zunehmen und stärker werden).......aber auch Beständig bleiben.....net pausieren, als weiter....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## tombrider (2. April 2014)

Man sollte bedenken, daß Muskelmasse schwerer ist als Fett. Darum passiert lange auf der Waage scheinbar nichts, wenn man aufhört zu trainieren. Und scheinbar auch nichts, wenn man damit wieder anfängt. Der Spiegel sagt einem dann aber etwas anderes, nämlich daß 70 Kilo Muskeln anders ausschauen als 70 Kilo Fett. Irgendwann ist der Grundumsatz und der Kalorienverbrauch entsprechend höher, der Muskelaufbau ist weitgehend abgeschlossen, und dann purzeln auch die Pfunde. Nicht zu sehr an der Waage orientieren. Einfach aufs Bike und stundenlang radeln. Ist immer gut.


----------



## Chrige (2. April 2014)

Prinzipiell mag das vielleicht stimmen. Ich denke allerdings, dass jede da etwas anders reagiert. Ich habe zum Beispiel diesen Winter viel Krafttraining betrieben (3x pro Woche), auch sichtbar Muskeln aufgebaut, doch die mühsamen Schwimmringe scheinen erst jetzt zu schwinden, seit ich wieder regelmässig auf dem Rad sitze.
Es stimmt allerdings schon, dass man das nicht so eng sehen soll und einfach Spass am Sport haben soll. Nach meiner Erfahrung purzeln dann die Pfunde am besten.
Auf die Waage bin ich seit dem ersten Wiegen Anfangs Januar nicht mehr, da ich mir bewusst bin, dass das Krafttraining einen Muskelzuwachs mit sich gebracht hat. Von den Kleidern her hat sich nicht viel geändert ausser dass alle meine T-Shirts an den Oberarmen etwas eng geworden sind (Oberkörper- / Schultertraining sei Dank ). Die nächsten Wochen versuche ich noch etwas Fett wegzukriegen, da Anfangs Mai ein Bergrennen ansteht und Mitte Mai meine Bikinifigur da sein soll .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (2. April 2014)

Glaube das einzigste Problem ist die Geduld...es dauert eben einfach alles seine Zeit, in jede Richtung. Und ob man so schnell so viel an Muskelmasse aufbaut das sich das auswirkt hmm.

Und natürlich kann ich auch mit Ausdauertraining abnehmen, hört sich ja so an als ob man nur mit Gewichten was reißen kann...Cross Fit entwickelt sich fast zum neuen Vegan oder?

Also von Grund auf muss man eben sehen was man in sich nei schaufelt und was das dann bewirkt, das die Physiologie bei Frau und Mann anders ist sollte klar sein, auch die Fettverteilung ist natürlich immer ein Problem aber am Ende bleibt einem nur die Geduld und die Ausdauer dabei zu bleiben und DAS ist oft einzig das Problem.

Ich habe auch ohne Probleme 25 Kg in 6 Monaten runter bekommen, die nächsten 10Kg haben dann nochmal 8 Monate gedauert, die nächsten 4 jetzt wieder 6 Monate und so ist das halt einfach...ich nutze die Waage auch als Kontrolle um die Tendenzen zu sehen, orientiere mich aber auch natürlich mehr an der Kleidung und bin von XXXL jetzt bei XL angekommen und gucke immer auf meinen Referenzgürtel.

Aber nochmal, bewegen, drauf achten was man zu sich nimmt und immer dran bleiben...der Wille zählt.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## tombrider (2. April 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Also bewiesen ist folgendes.......ein gescheites Kraftraining bewirkt den meisten fettabbau, und vorallem der sog. Nachbrenneffekt ist wesentlich länger als nach ausdauertraining jeglicher Art...



Das mag pro Stunde stimmen, aber kaum jemand kann 3 Stunden am Tag Krafttraining machen, während man sehr wohl 3 Stunden Radfahren kann. In der Summe wird man daher mit dem Radfahren mehr abnehmen. Auch mehr als mit Laufen oder Schwimmen. Zumal es den meisten mehr Spaß macht, mit dem Mountainbike durch die Natur zu radeln, als in einer schweißigen Halle immer wieder die gleichen Bewegungen zu vollziehen. Womit ich nicht meine, daß man nicht auch mal etwas anderes machen sollte als "nur" Mountainbike fahren. Abwechslung motiviert, und nur wenn man etwas gerne tut, wird man es viel und lange tun.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das mag pro Stunde stimmen, aber kaum jemand kann 3 Stunden am Tag Krafttraining machen, während man sehr wohl 3 Stunden Radfahren kann. In der Summe wird man daher mit dem Radfahren mehr abnehmen. Auch mehr als mit Laufen oder Schwimmen. Zumal es den meisten mehr Spaß macht, mit dem Mountainbike durch die Natur zu radeln, als in einer schweißigen Halle immer wieder die gleichen Bewegungen zu vollziehen. Womit ich nicht meine, daß man nicht auch mal etwas anderes machen sollte als "nur" Mountainbike fahren. Abwechslung motiviert, und nur wenn man etwas gerne tut, wird man es viel und lange tun.



nun ja damit hast recht......aaaaber man kann auch kraftraining in der natur machen......ich tue das auch wenn ich mit bike unterwegs bin......klimmzüge, liegestütz auf baumstämmen.....so´n richtiges naturpower workout.....
und wenn man richtig abnehmen will ohne sich einseitig zu belasten kommt man meiner meinung nach um etwas gewichtstraining net rum...sorry so leids mir tut.....allein schon wegen der beim biken vernachlässigten anderen muskulatur....


----------



## Ancient_Alien (8. April 2014)

Huhu 

Ich hab hier ja noch nie richtig was geschrieben kenne aber die abnehmnöte so mancher leidenden hier auch. 
Ich habe letzes Jahr im April noch 68 Kg bei 1,60 M gewogen und habe wirklich alles mögliche ausprobiert. Bei mir 
hat sich bis dahin ausser 5 Kg runter und dafür 6 Kg rauf auch nix getan. Es war echt zum *K.....*
Ich bin halt auch Fahrrad gefahren aber irgendwie hat es nicht gefruchtet und dann hat es auch keinen Spass mehr gemacht weil ich auch nicht wusste wieviele Km ich gefahren bin usw.

Dann hab ich mir die Strava auf´s Handy geladen und hab zumindest mal gesehen wie ich gefahren bin, das hat richtig angespornt.
Da aber irgendwie wohl mein Stoffwechsel nicht gelaufen ist hab ich da trotzdem kein Meter abgenommen. 

Normalerweise bin ich wirklich kein Fan von Almased oder sowas aber in meiner Verzweifelung habe ich mir eine Dose davon geholt und habe nur eine einzige Mahlzeit am Tag ersetzt. Ratet mal was passiert ist . Auf einmal hat es richtig gefunkt ich bin jetzt auf 58-59 Kg esse ganz normal auch Fettkram, Kuchen usw. halte seit letztes Jahr Dezember mein Gewicht und nehm das Zeugs wirklich nicht mehr. 

3 mal die Woche fahre ich mindestens je nach dem 30-50 km Touren und mache zwischendurch noch Krafttraining.

Gut ich kann jetzt nicht sagen ob es wirklich an dem Zeugs lag oder ob es vielleicht auch so ein bisschen Placebo war aber zumindest 
ist meine Fitness um 120% gestiegen und ich bin zufriedener mit mir selbst.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

habe mich mal ein bisschen durch den Thread gewühlt und möchte auch mal mitmischen.
Ich bin von der Sorte "Torte-angucken-und-gleich-5-Kilo-mehr-haben".

Ich habe 2012/2013 insgesamt 30 Kilo abgenommen. Ich hatte mehr als 100 Kilo drauf (bin 1,73), gesundheitliche Probleme (und das mit Mitte 20!) und ab Kleidergröße 46/48/50 macht auch Klamotten kaufen keinen Spaß mehr.

Ich habe ganz klein angefangen damals... das erste was ich tat, von Limo langsam auf Wasser umstellen. Und so ging das dann weiter... Ernährung umgestellt, Portionen gekürzt. Dann angefangen mit Sport. Radeln. Am Ende 3-5x 30 Kilometer die Woche. Im Herbst letzten Jahres kam noch Laufen hinzu, seit diesem Frühjahr Krafttraining (wodurch natürlich wieder was drauf kam).

War sicher ein bisschen viel für die kurze Zeit, aber im Endeffekt bin ich natürlich megamäßig happy. Ich habe zwar noch immer kein 100%iges "Normalgewicht", aber was ist schon Normalgewicht? Ich fühle mich so wohl wie ich bin und kann mein Gewicht mittlerweile super halten.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass keine Frau supermegagertenschlank sein MUSS. Ich mag es, dass ich etwas "weicher" bin als der Durchschnitt 

Es war ein harter Weg bis hierher, aber man lernt viel über sich selbst.
Momentan hapert es bei mir auch ein bisschen mit der sportlichen Motivation aber ich bin ja nicht doof und überliste mich selbst, in dem ich mich regelmäßig zu bezahlten Sportveranstaltungen anmelde (z.B. Laufveranstaltungen), natürlich weit im Voraus, damit ich nicht kneife. So MUSS ich im Training bleiben, denn ich will ja auch nicht abloosen 

Das war mein Erfahrungsbericht... ich hoffe ich kann den ein oder anderen damit motivieren, durchzuhalten und nicht aufzugeben oder sich selbst ein bisschen mehr lieb zu haben.

Liebe Grüße,
Sarah


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Mai 2014)

......gute sache, dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.......


----------

